# IUI Girls turned IVF - Part 68



## nickym

Happy chatting ladies,

Can i just say, found all your supplement info and royal jelly info interesting   

 

x


----------



## Züri

thanks Nickym 


Wiggs sorry you are feeling worried, I know how you feel, I woke up Wednesday convinced all was wrong - symptoms had subsided the past few days and it just all felt wrong and I had another 2 weeks to wait till my next scan - anyway I did something very un me and phoned the clinic to ask if I could have an earlier scan - they fit me in that afternoon and had a quick look and this time we saw it looking like a baby and moving, was amazing to see the difference between 2 weeks! it was a huge relief and am glad i bit the bullet and asked for that extra scan as i would have been an anxious mess for 2 weeks if I hadn't. 


So I hope your san today goes OK - I think we know deep down all will be fine it's just that reassurance we need.  SO after 20 weeks you get no more scans until baby is born? that's crazy! also have you got a doppler? I ordered one Wed morning in my panic, I thought it would help reassure me during those panic days


Hi everyone else


Twinks hope your follow up goes well and you get some answers from your embryologist


xxx


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks Zuri - we sign our consent forms on wednesday so going to ask to speak to one face to face then

Twinkle :-(


----------



## Züri

Twinks If hey all looked like good embies and thats what the embryologist says I'd really give it 2 goes xx


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks Zuri


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello ladys


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All,

Hope all well with everyone, spent my £50 in Holland & Barrett today.  Am going to rattle!.

But    Humira injections didn't arrive today so what the courier has done with them I really don't know.  Hey ho, can't do anything till Monday as the people I ordered from don't work weekends.  These things are sent to try us..

Hope all well Wiggy, look forward to seeing a picky.

Hi everyone else!

Clare


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone, 

Well the scan went really well, I've been on cloud 9 all day and am so pleased that I booked in for it. It was just the reassurance that I needed and my cons was so lovely, he said he'd see me in 4 weeks for another one to chart the growth so I get to go back again     We found out the flavour and it wasn't what we thought      so the baby name books are back out, and I have to confess I did pop into town and buy a few relevant coloured things, will have to hide them as we're not going to tell anyone    

Clare, I haven't the first idea about how to get a photo on here but if anyone else does and they can let me now I'm willing to give it a try   

Zuri, I'm so pleased that you did the same and booked into for an apt to calm your nerves, it's just not worth the constant worry and agonising that we put ourselves through. Like you say, did down your sure everything is ok, and then some little doubt creeps in and starts eating away. I think that the gynae/cons do understand what we have been through and make a few more allowances which is good. So happy for you that all is well    
Oh, re the doppler, no I decided not to. Knowing what I am like I would probably have had it going all the time, and if I was unable to find the heartbeat panic would ensue.

Hi Twinks, Kitten and co, hope you've all had some sunny weather to enjoy today


----------



## Clarebaby

That's fantastic Wiggy, gonna keep us guessing huh?? Guess we can wait!

Have a lovely evening, ah so so happy for you!


----------



## sarashy

Hey wiggs glad everything went ok. Will try and tell you how to get a pic on but must say took a lot of fiddling to do it myself. First off photo the scan and get it on your computer. Then upload it onto photobucket.
Next get the picture you want up and hover over it, at the top it should say zoom in, edit, resize ect and also SHARE. Click on share and it should open a new box that says share this image. Next click on the tab that says get link code. You want the code that is under the headline *IMG for bulletin boards & forums. *
Just post this code starting IMG and ending IMG into a message and then when you post the message your pic should come up.
hope this help wiggs then we can all have a look at your little baba.
sx


----------



## Twinkle2008

Our lives changed that day we found out you were there, beginning your life, but your life stopped short, my little one, you left us too soon, though my body could no longer hold you, I hold you forever in my heart, Its been a year since you left us, and I think about you everyday, you are truly missed and are always in my thoughts x


----------



## sarashy

twinks.    all so true xx


----------



## Züri

Twinks thinking of you x


----------



## Züri

Wiggs great news glad you feel reassured - I bet you slip up many times on the flavour now you know it will be he/she this oops


----------



## Kitten 80

I think its a she


----------



## sarashy

Hello ladies. Hope we all had a nice wknd. Glad the sunshine has finally shown its face, as it looks like i may just be finish for my mat leave already. Work are making things difficult still. Got another appointment with occy health on wed and depending on the outcome of that depends how i finish. But believe me i am finishing, i cant be doing with the stress anymore. I feel like ive been fighting againts them forever, even before pg when was having tx and ive just had enough!!!
Anyway moan over will keep you all posted as i think these babas maybe here sooner rather than later too. Having lots of braxton hicks and even had contractions the other wknd. They got to be running out of room in there.
As i say hope alls well.
sara
xx


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi Sara

You are definately doing the right thing in finishing work now.  I went into labour at 29 weeks and spent 4 nights in hospital as everyone thought that DD was on her way, had the steroids for her lung development and I was put on a drip to try to stop the labour.  Fortunately, it did stop and I then finished work and took it easy for the next few weeks.  It was only then 4 weeks later, at 33 weeks that I had a mad weekend of Christmas shopping and all sorts and then she did come.  

Thank G she was fine, just little at 4lb 2oz, but it was a scary time when she was in SCBU and incredibly stressful for us as we were in the middle of major works at home!.

Anyway, chill out take it easy, enjoy these last weeks!

Clare


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps how are we today   

I am feeling good sun is out


----------



## Lynschez

Hey all, sorry not been around for a few days, had a horrible sickness bug ^:-(^

Sara, don't blame you about work hun, get your feet up and take it easy!!!

Clare, you made me laugh about H&B, it's scary how much you can spend isn't it!!!  Hopefully you'll find that they help.

Wiggs, hmm, i think a boy ^;-)^

Zuri, how you doing hun?  All still ok I hope.- (hugs)

Twinks (hugs), no words but thinking about you x

Kitten, how you doing hun?  Making the most of this gorgeous weather??

Fi, how are you sweetie?

Love & baby dust to all x x


----------



## Kathryne

Hi lovely ladies   

Not sure if any of you remember me I was posting on here about this time last year before DH & I went for our 1st NHS ICSI cycle.  Well unfortunately that failed but after meeting with LWC today we are going to have a 2nd go!!!! not sure how to feel to be honest I am a little in shock as we had kinda decided to not take treatment any further then 2 weeks ago a letter landed on our doorstep from LWC saying we maybe entitled to another NHS treatment.  So I guess we are back on board the rollercoaster!  I will take some time over the next few days and catch up on where everyone is.

Hope you don't mind me rejoining this thread

Lots of love xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Kat welcome back ofcourse we don't mind honey     I will be on my 2nd go soon.


----------



## sarashy

Hey kat was only asking if anyone had heard from you the other day. Glad that you are ok. Good luck for your next round. 


Clare thanks hun. Glad ur little one was ok and im def more chilled now im home and no work to stress about.


Lyns hope ur feeling better hun.


Kitten - the weather is fab isnt it ive been out in the garden all day. Im a little pink now but not sore so hopefully will be brown tomorrow.


Hope everyone well
sara
xx


----------



## Kitten 80

wow I haven't got any I am imprisoned at work


----------



## Züri

Kat lovely to hear from you, I was wondering where you had been hiding! great news on your other free go and wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Kat, lovely to hear from you    Great news on getting a second go     hope you've managed to enjoy yourself over the past 9 months or so   

Twinks, hope you're managing to hold it together, thinking of you     

Crikey Sara, you got me all worried when you said you're getting braxton hicks and that your little ones could be here sooner rather than later     I still feel like its ages away and am no-where near prepared. I'm spending too much time cleaning and looking at soft furnishings rather than more practical things! I did buy a couple of packs of newborn nappies as they were on offer in the supermarket today, and I've also ordered the bigger items. Just seem to have an addiction to buying blankets at the moment   Hope all gets sorted with work and that you can start your leave now    

Haha     loving the girl/boy predictions, place your bets ladies


----------



## sarashy

Hey wiggs dont forget i am having two so will be here sooner, hosp wont let m go beyond 38 weeks so only 8 ish weeks to go if i last that long. I think i have just about everything sorted now. Just need to pick up car seats and pram and im ready. You get my thing on the last thread on how to post pics hun? I think your having a girl! who knows, i dont know what mine are yet will be a nice surprise when they decided to make theyre entrance. enjoying being pg a bit more now im past 26 wks but i still cant wait to hold them. only then will it all seem truly real. Blankets, MAD woman, i have a few but figured ill wait and see what people buy when theyre born and buy extra from there.
D day with work tomorrow so fingers crossed for a favourable outcome.


sara
x


----------



## Kathryne

Morning everyone hope you are all well xx

Hi Kitten - When are you having your next treatment lovely I     everything works out for you this time xx

Sarashy - How are you feeling lovely, I think its a fab idea not knowing what you are having, like you said it will be a nice surprise xx

Wiggywoo - I have been fine over the past few months thanks hun its been nice not worrying about treatment but we had a long hard think about things and realised we would always wonder "What if!" if we don't go ahead with the 2nd treatment.  I love your little addiction on buying blankets that is so sweet   xx

Zuri - Hi lovely how are you? how are you feeling? xx

And Good Morning to everyone else hope you are all OK

I started my "BIG FAT DIET" today hoping to loose a few pounds before going back to see the consultant in June.

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Kat hope fully next month


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi Ladies

Kat - What fab news have misse you hunnie xx

Well as you all know the IVF attempt failed, it was our only NHS go so after a week of crying and hating myself and my body, every day has got a little bit easier, but thankfully I am getting back to my old self again.  DH and I are keen campers so have lots of breaks away planned for the summer, then we intend to save to pay privately and try again next year, even if we had the money now I don't think I could go through it again, I felt ill from EC through to my period ending very, very strange.  So follow up booked for 28th May, hopfully we'll get some answers, but 'm not hopeful, I think it may just be one of those things, do hope you don't mind me sticking around inbetween time xxx

Will read back xx


----------



## sarashy

Hey ladies, favourable outcome at my occy health meeting today, fingers crossed meeting with boss goes so easily tomorrow. 
Anyway dont want to get anybody het up, some of you may already have read it. I hadnt as i dont read the papers but mum showed me and it made my blood boil. The response article hits the nail right on the head.

1st article http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1278855/Sex-make-babies-redundant-IVF-norm-couples.html

2nd article http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1279262/Anyone-says-IVFs-best-way-baby-endure-it.html

hope all is well with everyone.
waiting im sure i speak for everyone when i say course we want you to stick around. Look at Wiggs, zuri and I not got rid of us yet. 
sara
x

/links


----------



## cake bake

Hi girls, sorry I have been AWOL for the last week or so. have still been going through the good days and bad days but the goods are starting to win again thankfully, still have angry moments where i am almost in disbelief that all that has happened has and that i almost could have been close to having a baby, still shocks me sometimes. anyways i will continue, just not sure when. am doing the ov sticks and as usual my cycle is crap and i'm nearly 3 weeks in with no surge yet, kinda proves the point that its ivf or nothing for me....

Lyns, sorry you been ill, hope you feeling better. when are you going to go again? my memory is rubbish.

sara, is soo soon 8 weeks, very excited for you, please be taking it easy missy, will you be going back to work if they let you? am impressed that you don't know flavour, i don't think i could stop myself.

kat, lovely to hear from you again, how are you? so pleased that you are getting another go with NHS. is great having you back - but wish you didn't have to obviously.   

waiting, am glad you are recovering, its tough isn't it. hugs from me and do stick around while waiting patiently!


wiggs and zuri, you both nearly gave me heartattacks when i saw you both had felt need for scans, am so glad you followed your instincts and got peace of mind, great news that all is well. wiggs, get your finger out and get shopping!!     

kitten, always cheers me up when i come on here and see your cheery attitude, is so not long till you go again and its going to all be good this time.      

Clare, have you started your injections yet? whats happening with your move away, are you still going off to italia??

twinks, hugs       you know i'm thinking of you.  have you started the downreg yet?

love and hugs to you all. F  xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning all 

Cake bake    I have more good days now then bad yesterday I was just    because the hospital I went to have day 2 bloods didn't do all the tests they were asked to do so I have to wait and see if the test they did do was enough. but hay oh has not really delayed anything still start same time I have high hopes for next time seems its 2nd time lucky with our hospital     

How is everyone


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all

WP -     I really do know how you feel lovely and sometimes I know you have heard it all before but time is a great healer.  After our last treatment we were both adamant that enough was enough but luckily enough we have been given this last chance and I am not going to throw it away.  You are a very strong couple and I am sure things will work out for the best.  Thanks for being such a good FF over the past year - I am here for you whenever you need a chat xxx

Kitten - Next month...not long to wait now lovely, look like I will be a month behind you. xx

Cake Bake - Hi there lovely   glad to hear you are getting a few more good days, thanks for your kind words it is much apprecited.  I feel like the new kid on the block again    

Lyns - How are you feeling today lovely? xx

Wiggywoo & Sara - Morning lovely ladies how are you both xxx

Well today I am OK day 1 on my BIG FAT DIET went OK just wish sometimes I could click my fingers and I would have the perfect body.....but I think thats every woman's dream    

Love Kat xx


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All and extra hi to Kat, look forward to chatting with you!

Cakey, I know what you mean about feeling like you came close, I can't let myself think about how far along I should be now as I just get really upset and it doesn't help.  Just have to focus on what's coming next and never stop believing.

Wiggs, Sara, Zuri, hope the weeks are going by at the pace you want.  How are your symptoms Zuri - have you thought about when you're going to tell work?

Kat, I am on a detox at the moment pre starting my immune treatment so can relate to the diet issue.  Going out for dinner with the girls tonight and have been scouring the menu for something I can actually eat.  Are you following any specific diet?

Waiting, at least you haven't long until your appointment, hope they can come up with something useful. Have you any frosties?

AFM, I am going to have my first Humira injection tomorrow.  Been a mare as it was supposed to come Saturday but courier cocked up, and because we are going to Rome in two weeks I've had to delay the jab as the second dose has to be taken exactly two weeks later.  AAaahhhh! another week lost, it's been six weeks since our appointment with Dr G and haven't even had first treatment yet!.   

Yes Cakey, Rome is still on but not quite sure of timings yet.  Hoping to get all the immune stuff sorted here and then cycling as soon as we get to Rome, well that's the plan!.  Has anyone any experience of changing clinics?  just wondering if they'll want all my notes or if I'll just be able to talk them through my IVF experience.

Anyway, hope everyone is happy!


----------



## Züri

Hi all


Clairebaby we have our 12 week scan next Wed so all going well sometime after that - i am very scared about telling them. Good luck with your injections! hope this is the key to your next cycle working xxx


Kat good luck with the dieting  I definitely think it works just losing some weight sensibly and not drastically, it did for me anyway but it might have been nothing to do with the weightloss


Kitten, waiting and cakey sorry you are all struggling right now - these are tough times 


Twinks you are in my thoughts   


Wiggs are you relaxing a little again now? hope your hormones are not still punishing your other half  mine are at the moment, first 10 and a half weeks i have been in loved up bliss - all of a sudden i am a grumpy mare 


sara sorry you have had sh!t with your maternity leave but its probably best you are off work now especially with 2 cooking in there! not long to go!


Well I have finally booked our holiday! we nearly got divorced over booking this  we are off to the Maldives in early July for 10 days in a jacuzzi water villa - really way over our budget and way more than we can afford but what the hell! 


Tomorrow we are driving down to Lake Garda for 3 nights to meet my Aunt and Uncle who are there for a week, looking forward to some sunshine, it has rained here every day since May 1st, depressing 


Have a great weekend everyone


x


----------



## sarashy

Morning all, Well all went well as could do at work yesterday. Still not happy with them but i got the desired out come of them paying me full pay for a further 15wks rather than starting my matt leave and only getting 8wks. So time to get saving even more then i may even be able to afford to have the full 12 months off. Will be skint by the end but hey we work hard enough for these babies so its time we enjoyed them.


Anyone have chance to read that article in the daily mail?


Zuri - 12 wk scan that seems to have gon well quick, dont suppose it has for you. Good luck with the scan sure everything will be fine. We went to the Maldives for our honeymoon. Im well jealous ur going was absolutely beautiful, and well worth the extra expense. Which island u going to. We went to Olhuvelli, Paradise. Just check with the madwife about the jacuzzi hun as not sure can use them when pg.


Kat - good luck with the diet huni. 


Kitten - How are u today our little ray of sunshine? hope ur on a good day today.


fi- Hugs to you hun. Nice to hear from you again. Yes i will be going back to work not sure when yet. Hoping to find a new job whilst im off on matt leave as i dont want to go back there. For nurses they arent very caring. I dont know how ive managed to not find out yet. Part of me wants to know, but the other side just must be stronger i guess. I just kept telling myself they were so planned being IVF i just want something to be a surprise. Plus hubby says he didnt really feel part of conception and i want him to tell me their flavour so he might feel a little more involved in the birth.


waiting - sounds like you have a lovely summer planned. Hope the weather stays nice for you.


twinks - How u doing hun? Big hugs hope ur feeling better.


wiggs - Not long now hey. single figures now. Best start getting ready.

lyns - how u doing huni?


clare - hope the first injection went well. Hope u enjoy rome, a place id love to go. Ur going cycling there?


Anyway hi to anyone ive missed, im going to go and potter in the garden while the weathers so nice.


sara
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hope you will be ok honey , are you big now


----------



## sarashy

yes I have a very big bump now whichh I think I will miss when they are here. Actually not sure miss the bump but will miss the kicks n wriggles. But then I'll have them so that's ok too. Won't be long before u started again. Everything crossed for u xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks hon   

I am so excited I have my hair booked to be done on my birthday and food is booked for my party


----------



## Kathryne

Happy Friday lovely ladies - and what a goregous day!   

Clarebaby - Hi there lovely nice to meet you, I really do hope your injection goes OK tomorrow I remember DH asking if he wanted me to do them....as if!! its bad enough me trying to do them without him having a go! God love him he was only trying to help.  I know your treatment will be delayed but going to Rome for 2 weeks will be fab.  My consultant advised me to go on a high protien/fairly low carb diet and so far so good, I am now taking all the multivitamins etc again so hopefully this time it will work.  Have a nice realxing weekend lovely xxx

Zuri - Hi hun, OMG 12 week scan time goes so quick - you must be so excited and nervous all in one.  Your holiday sounds amazing and just what the doctor ordered. Enjoy your time with your family lovely xxx

Sara - Worrying about work etc is the last thing you need but at least you have a few more weeks out of them I think mine would be the same!  If it all works this time I would love to have 12 months off its such a special time.  Have a lovely time in your garden - enjoy the sun xx

Kitten  - Hi lovely hope you are OK bet you can't wait for your birthday, how you having your hair? xx

Afternoon to Wiggy, Lyns, Twinks, WP, Cake Bake and anyone I have forgotten xxx

AFM - this weekend we have my DH's cousin and her DH and their little baby Connie, she really is gorgeous.  Two weeks ago they asked if we would be her godparents, honestly you could of bowled me over I was so shocked, I burst into tears! honestly I felt so silly


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Kat did you eccept to be god mother?, its a hard one.

I am having layers and high light red/ gold as I have dark hair I think it will look loverly.


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Kitten - Yes we did accept although I have to be honest it was a little strange but I really couldn't say no she is so gorgeous and we found it a nice gesture as they had no idea what we have been through, so it wasn't like they were asking us just to make us feel better.  You hair style sounds fab I am sure you will have a ball xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I hope so dressed as a gothic fariy


----------



## Wiggywoo

Morning, hope you all enjoyed lovely sunny weekends    

Clare, for some reason I hadn't realised that you were planning your next cycle away    Is there a reason why you've chosen Rome, do you have links there or just recommendations? Hope you can enjoy some of the city whilst you are there     Did your injection go well?   

Kat, good luck with your new diet. I spoke to a nutritionist after our last failed cycle and changed my diet, I increased my protein, lowered my carbs, reduced my sugar intake and was (almost) gluten free. It took a few weeks to get into it but once I did, it worked really well. It was last summer, I felt fab and loved my new look body, I just need to try and do it again when I need to lose my baby weight     Was it the christening this weekend? Hope you managed to get lots of lovely cuddles with your new god-daughter   

Zuri, good luck for your scan this week    it's such a milestone for you and so reassuring to reach that stage, hopefully you will be able to relax a little and enjoy telling people your lovely news      Still having good days and grumpy/emotional days, poor DH, one day I'm happy and excited, another day he can't say a word to me without me bursting into tears    

Sara, how are you doing? I'm pleased that things are resolved with work, even though they should have treated you better. Hope you can relax and concentrate on the babies now    How have you been in this heat, not to uncomfortable I hope   Are you sleeping ok? I've been awake since about 3am this morning, it doesn't happen that often, maybe once a week. I try to imagine what it would be like to be up and feeding a baby at that time of day, but there are some aspects that still don't feel real to me for some reason    I didn't read the Mail article, I get very easily frustrated with some articles and the comments that are posted afterwards by ignorant naive people so it's probably better for my blood pressure if I don't   

Waiting, good luck for your follow-up cons this week    Are you going to take a list of questions with you? I always have to, either that or ask DH to remind me of what I want to ask as once I am there I forget everything    Enjoy your summer of camping, love camping though we're not very good at it, I'm probably more in love with the idea of it    

Cake/Fi, hope the good days are still winning    

Hi Lyns, Twinks, Kitten and Clom if you're still lurking


----------



## Lynschez

Hi ladies, just lost a long post - arrrggghhhhh!

Sorry not been around for a bit, DH whisked me away to London on my birthday for a long break - fab!  Just what I needed before next round of tx, which starts once AF arrives (and hopefully it'll behave this time!!!).

Kat - lovely to hear from you.  Brilliant news about getting funding for another go - wishing you lots of luck for this go!!!  Hope you enjoyed the Christening too and got lots of cuddles with your god-daughter x

Clare, hope your injections go ok.  How are you getting on with all the vitamins?

Sara, only 8 weeks max - that's mental!!!! Hope you manage to get your feet up and rest a bit now you have work sorted.  i didn't read the articles you posted but did hear about it on Jeremy Vine, had to turn the radio off it made me soooo mad - IVF an easy option - seriously?!?!?!?

Wiggs, not long left for you now either, have you got long left at work?

Kitten, the hair sounds fab, esp with the fairy outfit :0) x

Zuri, hope the scan goes well on Wednesday and you get some good pics of bubs x

Fi, sorry you're up and down but pleased that the good days are now outnumbering the bad.  Our bodies really aren't fair to us are they? x

Hi to anyone I've missed, hope you're all doing ok x

Love & babydust for everyone x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you peeps i hope I look fab   

I haven't much to say yet untill later when ive been back from gp


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All

Lucky you Lyns getting whisked away for the weekend!

Sara, I read the article and it was ludicrous, the response was great though.  Why would anyone put themselves through this by choice!

Hope everyone got out and enjoyed the sunshine at the weekend.  I can barely walk today after all the gardening I did yesterday (party on!).

Now about Rome, I am moving to Rome permanently!.  Going with DH work for next 3 to 5 years.  The timing of it couldn't be worse as we are going to have to do the immune stuff here and then get straight on with cycling when we get out there in July.  We are supposed to be going next week to pick our house, etc.  Apart from the massive complication of treatment, I am really looking forward to it.   

Still not done injection as can't get my head round all the timings, it's doing my head in.  Honestly IVF seems easy compared to all this immunes malarky!  I've only remembered to take the vits two nights out of the last week too! rubbish!.

Clare


----------



## Clarebaby

What do you reckon to this girls? chuck out that aspirin time?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/3266819.stm
Guinness good for you - official  
 
 
 *The old advertising slogan "Guinness is Good for You" may be true after all, according to researchers.* A pint of the black stuff a day may work as well as a low dose aspirin to prevent heart clots that raise the risk of heart attacks. 
 

/links


----------



## cake bake

hi girls, sorry i've been crap again, too busy enjoying the nice weather. friend was visiting with her 3 month old, total little angel, she even slept till 10am the next morning! has strenghtened my resolve to get on with all of this. am pleased to report the good days are def winning and haven't had a bad thought in a week. must be the sunshine.   

clare, try to get as many as your notes as possible but in particular the proof of all your test results, especially the hiv, hep C etc. We got copies from out german clinic where we did the IUI and that saved a few hundred pounds when we started with the clinic here. i know it all seems mad doing this and moving, but i think its great, you will be so busy and excited with the move that your frame of mind will be excellent for the next round. p.s. I agree about the guiness!

sara, glad you are off work, i do worry that you are behaving and taking it easy !   

zuri, beyond jealous about the maldives. we went on honeymoon and then for our anniversary the next 4 years (nice german salaries back then!) and this year was the first we gave it a miss (to save money for bl**dy IVF). what resort are you going to? its the best place in the world and it will ruin you. have you been before?

Kitten , how was the hair and how was your party??

Lyns, glad you have been having a good time, how you feeling about going again? excited or nervous? i am trying to now figure out when to go again?

wiggy, have you started shopping yet?

kat, how was your time with your new god daughter, hope its made you nice and clucky and ready for your turn?

twinks, just in case you there, hugs from me. 

waiting, hope you doing ok sweetie, its rubbish but we are going to be fine. 

hope i haven't missed anyone,   

Fi xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Fi, yes I've been shopping today     and bought a new bag to take into hospital     I saw it a few weeks ago and love it so decided to treat myself, also got a dress and some facial moisturising lotion. Got a few things for the baby, some vests and bibs, sheets for pram & crib and ordered a(nother) blanket, and a stand for the moses basket. Also had a parcel from Mama's & Papa's today with my maternity shorts, hooray I finally have some shorts to wear in this heat, and a(nother) blanket/coverlet for the cot. Oh, of course must not forget the ultra glam maternity sanitary pads and disposable knickers to put in my new hospital bag      I'm making slow progress I think, just need to curb the spending on myself


----------



## Züri

Hi girls


Just a quick hello - not been back long from our weekend away 


Wiggs sounds like you have been a shopping a spree 


Cakey glad you are feeling better and wow! honeymoon and consecutive 4 years in Maldives! lucky girl! to the same resort each time? which one? Our last proper holiday 5 years ago come July was Maldives and that's where we decided to start trying, it's been a long 5 years 


A bit gutted if can't go in jacuzzi? i thought it was more about the hot water and I am assuming in a hot climate the jacuzzi would likely be set to cold I am sure? arghhh what a waste of not


xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zuri I may be way off the mark here but I thought it was for two reasons, 1, the heat of the jacuzzi and 2, there is a small chance that the bubbles could travel up inside you. I suppose the concentration of chemicals to keep the water clean could also be higher    I'm not entirely sure but I gather that the general advice is that pg woman shouldn't use them. But let's face it, you'll be in the Maldives, you're gonna have an amazing time whatever    
Hope all is well at the scan today


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps

Cake bake I haven't had it done yet    My birthday is next thursday wich is when I will have hair done and party is the saturday


----------



## Züri

Hi Wiggs


Good points re the jacuzzi! we broke the bank getting a jacuzzi villa, what a waste, will ask Doc tomorrow when I go (scan is tomorrow by the way)


xx


----------



## Clarebaby

Zuri, the following was off the NHS website.  Wait and see how hot it is though and then maybe 5 minutes would be ok(?).  Good luck for scan tomorrow.

There is little research on using saunas during pregnancy. However, it's generally considered wise to avoid them, because of the risks of overheating and becoming dehydrated. 

When you use a sauna, jacuzzi, hot tub, steam bath or steam room, your body cannot lose heat effectively by sweating. Your body's core temperature therefore rises. If you're pregnant, the amniotic fluid in which your baby floats can also start to heat up. Some evidence suggests that a significant rise in your core temperature can cause birth defects. For example, to your baby's developing nervous system.

When you're pregnant, your heart and blood vessels are already working harder, to support your developing baby and expanding womb. If you overheat, the demands on your heart and blood vessels will increase further. More blood flows close to your skin, to help cool your body by sweating. Therefore, less blood flows to your internal organs. If there isn't enough blood flowing to your brain, it could make you feel faint (when you feel weak and unsteady before passing out, usually just for a few seconds)
For the same reasons, it's also best not to exercise in hot or humid conditions.


----------



## Züri

thanks clare


I assume in a hot country the jacuzzi will be cool but I will ask my doc tomorrow and see what he says


----------



## cake bake

hi just wee quickie to catch up on some of the chat..

wiggs - i think you are doing a grand job with the shopping now, i think  i'll back off and stop encouraging you! you enjoy it though, its well deserved and do some extra shopping on behalf of us all.    

zuri - i was lucky indeed. on our honeymoon i was really ill so we made a promise to go back for our first anniversary and thats when we also started trying so each consecutive year was always in the hope that it was our last big hol and we should do it while we can..... then it became about compensation. was still always fantastic. we went to both of the coco palm resorts, bliss. re the jacuzzi thing, i cant offer med advice apart from that the water in the jacuzzi will be at air temp, constant 30 degrees C - lovely! will not be heated or cooled. they keep them pretty clean too. even if you cant use it though, just being in a water villa as opposed to a beach villa will be a massive enough treat. you'll be in the sea more than the jacuzzi anyways - we ended up using ours as somewhere to clean our snorkel gear  - oh the shame!! 

kitten, sorry i got confused with timescales, so whats the big plan for the party??

forgot to say last night, i got a smiley face on my clear blue stick last thursday, so ensured we did deed at right time, so i'm kind of on the 2WW - as if!! 

Fi x


----------



## Züri

cakey good luck on your 2ww  it's a 2ww no matter how you get there 


I wish we could have afforded to keep going back to Maldives as a compensation  even with our Zurich salaries, this is costing double what we spent last time! but it is worth it! and we deserve it as holidays have been non existent since we started trying and paying for IVF


Oooh bought a doppler the other week and it arrived today - not supposed to detect anything for 14/16 weeks but i thought i'd give it a go before the scan tomorrow and heard a feint heart beat  i think it is finally sinking in and I have told a few more people today - just hope the last hurdle tomorrow goes OK 


xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zuri, OMG, I can be so thick sometimes     despite knowing that your scan is on Wednesday I had it in my head that it was today so I've been checking for your posts all day, have just realised that it is Tuesday     I don't think that there is any hope for me is there   
Have fun with the doppler, does it measure the heartbeat as well? I'm sure that the jacuzzi won't be redundant, I'd probably sit with my feet/lower legs in it reading a book or something, but then I do suffer with warm feet, they feel like they are on fire today.

Fi, been shopping with my mum today, bought more things for the baby, the basics like vests and sheets etc, did manage to slip in a dress and leggings for myself, but I think that the baby came out on top today though     That's it for this week, too much on to go into town again for now. 
I would say for sure that you are on the 2ww     don't sell yourself short, just because you haven't been sniffing, swallowing and injecting a variety of drugs this month doesn't mean that it's not worth taking seriously. So many people get natural miracles despite having gone through tx. Are you using cyclogest? I know some that do on their natural cycle if they have enough left from previous txs.

Clare, have fun house hunting in Rome next week     Moving abroad might be just what you need to take the pressure off your next cycle. I imagine it can be very intense with full immunes tx, settling in to a new country may be a welcome diversion. I have to ask though, do either of you speak the language? 

Hi Kitten    

It was a lot cooler here today, but I'm still really warm, think I'll be sleeping on top of the covers again tonight.


----------



## Züri

Wiggy that bubs is depleting your brain cells  the dopplar is just basic - I can just hear the heartbeat which is good enough


----------



## Lynschez

Zuri, good luck for scan today and have fun with the dopplar!

Wiggs, hope you're enjoying your shopping trips, good for you buying things for yourself too, you should treat yourself as much as possible!

Fi, good luck on your 2ww, it's a 2ww whichever way you do it, so sending lots of positive vibes & baby dust your way! x

Clare, house-hunting in Rome sounds fanstasic - hope you have lots of fun. I've always fancied visiting Rome, maybe I could come stay once you're all settled ;-) lol x

AFM, AF arrived last night, so I starting stimms this evening - sort of excited about it too, well as much as you can be about having to stick two needles in your tummy when you get home from work - lol x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi all

Lyns thats exciting   

Cake bake the plan is fancy dress Kareoke and drink with fun fun fun   

Hi wiggs   

Hi Zuri


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi

Hope the scan goes well today Zuri, will actually start looking like a baby now!

Lyns, great that you are stimming again, I wish you loads and loads of luck    .  I feel like I am having to wait forever to get on with doing my next cycle (well I am it was Jan last time)

Wiggy, enough with the blanket buying! how lovely to go shopping for baby clothes we didn't get to do any of that before our LO arrived very early, didn't even have a moses basket until the day she came home from the hospital!.  

In answer to your question re the language, DH and I have done a 'Talk Italian' course at the local college so know the basics!  It's funny how popular I have become amongst my friends since the Rome move was announced!  All kinds of people asking for my mobile number!

Kitten, not long now till the big 3 0 ! 

Good for you Fi,    !! you just never know !

Waiting, hope you are ok and have made some decisions about what happens from here.

Hi Kath, Sara and anyone else, hope you're ok.

Clare


----------



## Kitten 80

I no scary ah    then tx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Just checking in to see if there is any news from the lovely Zuri


----------



## Züri

Hi lovely Wiggs  all was good yesterday, had the nucal thing and was fine, just awaiting blood test results now - next scan 4 weeks before hols. 


How are you getting on? are your hormones still bad? mine went haywire this week, spent an hour sobbing in the loos at work on tuesday ended up going home for the afternoon and have had a headache/migraine since - had to leave work today too, still haven't told them   




xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

on day 7 of 2ww and its the same as last month..........torture.
Had our 1st itro info IVF day today as we ahve our 1st IVF app 1 July so that was very interesting , that said also very very draining and feeling knackered. So much to take in but we have a lot of hope and are very excited too. Just get through this week 1st and take baby steps at a time

Tracexx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi There welcome


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zuri, so so pleased everything was fine at your scan, I bet your little bean has looking like a proper baby now     so exciting! Yep, hormones still all over the place, coupled with waking up at about 3am and not sleeping I am a right moody c0w     It's such a difficult time because despite being happy and excited inside, everything that we have been through to get this far and the fear of losing it all takes over and stops us from being able to enjoy it all as we would like. On top of that the usual hormone surges make it worse and we end up as blubbering, emotional wrecks. I do feel for you being upset at work and especially as you didn't have anyone there to comfort you (presumably if you haven't told them.) It sounds as though some time out at home is what you needed though. Have you thought about when you might tell them? Do you think that they may have guessed? 

Had to try really had not to burst into tears at antenatal classes the other night. It all got on top of me, and I was looking around a class of 17 couples    and (probably wrongly) assuming that they all managed to conceive easily and wouldn't have been through what we have blah blah blah. It was this time last year that we had another bfn which was just soul destroying and it keeps playing on my mind ......anyway I need to stop looking back and keep looking to the future, slept well last night so feeling ok and going to go to class next week on a different night when it is much quieter!


----------



## Züri

Hi Wiggs


Yes those hormones are evil things. I doubt they will have guessed - I am scared telling them, i was going to tell them yesterday but i got in to work and then come home after an hour with a terrible migraine, my boss sent me home and was really nice about it - just so scared about telling them, will have to wait till Tuesday now


Actually the 9week scan looked clearer and more like a baby than this scan as it wouldn't stop wiggling for its picture to be taken!  So anyway as soon as the blood tests come back I am going to attempt to relax and get excited and enjoy this all now!


Hi everyone hope you are all well, sorry for slack personals, I am off back to bed now to get rid of this migraine before our visitors arrive tonight for the weekend  could really do without visitors these days, such hard work on us (AND ME!)







x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning all 

Zuri hope your migrain go's hon they are horrible   

Wiggs you ok my love    I will go with ya next time


----------



## Wiggywoo

Thanks Kitten     Had a bit of a tearful afternoon but starting to feel brighter now, bloomin' hormones eh   

Zuri, hope that your headache has shifted before the visitors arrive. We're lucky we only have visitors once a year and they're not coming this year, and I find that hard enough. In fact having 3 close friends around tonight seems enough for me at the moment and I've been out and bought all the food ready prepared!     I hope that your visitors don't make too many demands and are happy entertaining themselves, I think that you need a 3 day rest. 

Ladies I'm worried that my post earlier was insensitive and that some of you may be thinking that I should be grateful for what I have etc. I'd just like to say that I am eternally grateful for getting this far and I would hate for you to think that I don't appreciate what I have got. Unfortunately I'm having a bit of an up and down time and it helps if I can tell someone to get it out of my system, but I understand that this isn't the place to do that. I do hope that I haven't offended or upset you.

Lots of love, Wigs


----------



## Züri

Wiggs! stop feeling guilty! if we can't say what we want to say on here then when can we, i think everyone knows that pregnancy (as much as we all strive for it) is hard on your emotions and as we all know with PMT there is no reasoning with our hormones even if we want to


----------



## Kitten 80

You tell her Zuri   

Oh this last 45 min is going to drag


----------



## Züri

last 45 mins of what Kitten?


My doc called earlier with my blood test results, all good and no more tests needed. Risk of Downs was 1 in 1897 - he said normally for a woman of my age it is 1 in 307! wow my body is doing something right for a change 


Feel as if I can enjoy this now and start to believe it is actually happening


Even more real when I see the scan pic with it sucking it's thumb! well it looks like it is anyway 


right finally finished cleaning ironing hoovering and cooking ready for guests, they were due in 20 mins but been delayed an hour so can relax a little now before hand


----------



## Kitten 80

Work Zuri    sat at home on me own DH out still don't feel like sleeping


----------



## Wiggywoo

Ok ok I consider myself told    

Kitten, I kicked my DH out so that I could have a night in with the girls, had a great time and they left about an hour ago. I then went to picked DH up, he's had a few too many and is asleep snoring, I'm not even sure if he got undressed! Meanwhile I'm still buzzing from having a lovely night chatting    may need to read my book to try and drop off to sleep.


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh hon I loged off lol wish I new I was still up


----------



## Lynschez

Hey everyone, how are you all??

Wiggs, again, do not worry about having a rant on here, you fire away about anything!  Pleased you had a really good night with the girls and hope you managed to get some sleep eventually.

Zuri, pleased all is good with your bloods and you put a right smile on my face with the sucking thumb comment - how lovely x

Kitten, hope you managed to get some sleep and are doing ok, not long to your big 30 - hope you have a fab time!

Hi to Clare, Fi, Kat (if you're still popping on), Sara (are you still hanging on to those babies??), Clom, Twinks and anyone else that still hangs around!

Day 4 of stimms for me today, and I've had the worst headache since yesterday morning - think it's because I'm on the max dose of menopur from the off this time!  Ah well, it'll be worth it if I get a few more follies this time round x x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Lyns yes I did sleep   , I had massive head aches when stimming for over a week .

I am so looking forward to me party probably be drunk this time next week


----------



## Züri

Wow lynns how did I miss that, can't believe you are on day 4 already, really struggling to keep up these days on the 2 threads i post on, need to get my act together  


Wishing you lots of luck when is your first scan? xx


----------



## cake bake

hi girls, hope you all having a nice weekend.

wiggs (and zuri and sara) please don't ever feel that you shouldn't have a rant on here about your worries and feelings being pregnant. i just feel that we have such a good little support group on here and that we are here for everything for each other.....even right through to when all our babies are 18 years old!! Getting pregnant is only a fraction of the worries for us girls as we won't ever have the naivety that other lucky people do and i think we will hang on to the emotions and resentment of it all for a long time - cause its not been easy and is so precious.

Zuri, so happy that your scan and bloods are good. hope you are getting to take it easy over the weekend.

lyns, can't believe you are right in to stimming again, sorry about your head ache but focus on the fact that its for the greater good. got every positive thought in the world for you this time round.

kitten, have you got your outfit all sorted then for next week?

there was a preg announcement at work yesterday and its really thrown me again. been feeling great this week and happy (not normal on a 2WW!!) and hadn't been thinking too much about it all. but now i am wanting to get going again when period arrives (sorry if it does - still can't imagine i could be that lucky). i am feeling good and happy and positive but i am sooooooooooooo scared, mainly because if it doesn't work i know it will line me up for the biggest depression yet in all of this. how do i give myself the courage to do this? is it too soon maybe? any advice welcome??

Hi to twinks, clare, sara, kat and all - hope not missed anyone, oh and hi to new girl Trace.

F XX


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All

Girls, the worrying doesn't stop ever you know! worries just change as they get older!

Lyns - what is the max does of Menupur,  I was on 225 last time and only got six eggs so think I should up my dose when the time comes.  How many eggs did you get last time and what dosage were you on?

Fi - I think you should get on with it if you are feeling emotionally ready, personally I think it's the best way of getting back your PMA.  If it doesn't work this time then you might consider getting your immunes tested if there is no other explanation for you.  Immune issues are a major factor in IVF failure, it's expensive treatment but might hold the answers.

Hi to everyone else, enjoy the bank holiday, hope we get some   

We are off to Rome on Tuesday to pick our house (v excited!).  So catch up with you all next weekend.  Take care everybody.

CB


----------



## Lynschez

Fi     i wish I had some words of wisdom for you, but all I can really say is that you will know when you're ready to do this again, in your heart of hearts.  When I put tx last month, I worried, stressed, but ultimately once I had made the decision knew it was the right one and feel loads better about it this time round.  Just take your time, and the answers will come - but of course if AF doesn't show up and this 2ww ends with a BFP, then all that worrying is for nothing   


Clare, have a fab time house hunting, let us know how you get on - I'm so envious of you    
Max dose of menopur is 600 iui.  I was always going to be a poor responder (although no one told me til after 1st tx, but that's another story).  1st tx, long protocol,  I started on 300, then 450, then 600 for last two days of stimms.  This time they're going all out, max from start on short protocol, so fingers crossed a few more follies tomorrow on first scan, but it's only day 6 so not building my hopes up.


Kitten, hope you have a few     for me next week hun, I'll raise a non-alcoholic glass for you   


Hey Zuri, it's hard to keep up some times with threads, and to be honest, I've not said too much, not really feeling too positive   


Hi to Wiggs, Sara, Kat, Twinks et all, hope you're all having a good bank holiday, although would be better with a bit of    x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps 

Cake bake yes I have my out fit ready    gonna look good 

Lyns I will have plenty just for you   

Hi everyone hope your all ok


----------



## Lynschez

Just a quick one from me - had my day 6 scan this morning and 10 follies from 8-12mm - was sooo happy had a little    when nurse told me, was only expecting 3-4 like last time.  Just got to keep    that they keep growing and back on Weds to check progress.


Sorry it's short, heading out for tea - hope you're all enjoying your bank holidays x x


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi Ladies

Just a quick one

Fi - As the others have said you'll know when your ready to start again, but take as much time as you need xx

Zuri - So glad the scan went well, holiday sounds fab x

Lyns - Well done you, fantastic news x

Clare - Enjoy househunting x

Kitten - Have a fab party, is it next weekend? x

Wiggs - Sound like your enjoying shopping x

Hello to anyone I've missed

AFM - Had my follow up on Friday, basically most of my embies were a poor quality apart from the 2 we had put back so next time we will need to change from Gonal F to menopur this will hopefully improve the quality, I told the cons how ill I was throughout 2ww she thinks I had mild OHSS, I also told her about strange periods I've had since BFN, she then said I needed another pg test which was negative and needed a scan because they saw some fluid at EC and thought I had an enflamed tube, thankfully though everything was ok, she did say it could have been ectopic or tried to implant and broken away we will just never know, but ectopic would explain the pain I had on one side, would rather it just stopped growing than having tube removed though.  So now we need to find £4.5k and try again, so for now I am trying to enjoy life and forget about TTC for a while can't believe how much it took over my life xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi all 

Waiting yep its this saturday whoo hoo so excited, how are you hon


----------



## Lynschez

Hey everyone, hope you're all well, been a bit quiet on here recently (hugs)

Waiting, sorry it wasn't great news at your follow up.  Totally agree that tx takes over your life whether you want it to or not!  When you do feel ready (and have the funds of course), there's a good list of vitamins & supplements that I posted a link to a few pages back that you might want to look at - some help with egg quality apparently.

AFM, day 8 scan showed 12 follies - brilliant or what after last tx!!!!  Measure about from 10-16mm, although most around 12mm, so keep stimming and back tomorrow, with EC looking at being Saturday or Monday, apparently the clinic don't do it on Sundays anymore?!!?!?

Pleased to see a bit of snshine today, another reason for me to smile 

Love & babydust to all x x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Lyns, that is great news re your follies, I can tell you were smiling as you were typing that


----------



## Kitten 80

Whoo hoo Lyns


----------



## Züri

great news Lynns!


----------



## sarashy

ARGH!!!!! just lost a really long message. Not got time to write all again at the min. Anyway just checking in.     to those who need one and     to lyns.
Will try and get bk on after tea.
xxx
sara


----------



## sarashy

ok so i will try again to write message i tried to do last night.
Good morning ladies. Hope u are enjoying the sunshine and not working too hard.


Lyns- hope those follies are still growing big n strong. so chuffed for u that you have more this time.


Wiggs - how are you my little pg pal? getting huge like me? hows the obsession with blankets? At least blankets cant make you fat, although it could get a little expensive.


Fi - Hope ur ok darling, u got your positivity back yet? Always knocks you when someone tells u theyre pg. I remember it oh so well. I know its diff for me now as i am pg but it still annoys me a little when people tell me as it all just seems so easy for them. Thanks for the comment about wiggs and i ranting. Although tx was some time ago id feel lost without u girls. Plus fi we met on the iui board, how long ago does that all seem. Hope you get ur BFP soon hun. Any plans for different tx this time round?

Waiting -  good luck with the saving. I took on a second job in the end to try and fund things. Funny isnt it Menopur made me ill and not have many follies. Gonal F did the trick for me. Strange the way our bodies react. Mine also didnt like Buserelin lots of hot flushes and full menopause symptoms. Plus crashing headaches/ migraines. Hope you get the right drugs this time round. Menopur supposed to be cheaper to so all good.


Kitten -  Not long till you bday party now. wuhoo!!! Have a few drinks for all of us on the wagon.


Zuri - hows things with you? Still going well i hope. How long till next scan? Bet u cant wait for your hol, when is it July? You find out anything about the jacuzzi situation?


Clare -  hope the house hunting is going well and that the weather is as nice in Rome as it is here. Did you get round to start your injections before you went?


twinks,clom and anyone else ive missed i hope ur well and trying to remain positive.


    to everybody.


AFM - Got another app with midwife today (seem to spend my life at hosp these days wouldnt have time to go to work if they hadnt signed me off) Anyway, little monkies are still breach. Im in two minds one madwife said why do i try for a breach delivery as will be small but im not sure i would want to put them at risk, on the other hand a section is the last thing i want. Im trying to remain in the frame of mind of what will be will be. 6 wks to induction (if not already arrived) so hoping turned before then. I need to at least last 3 wks tomorrow to make a very important wedding, legs crossed and cork in hand    .
Ah well time for my second ice lolly of the day. Sure all these E numbers arent good for me but hey theyre not fattening and im hot!!
Speak soon Ladies
Lots of Baby dust to all
And


     






A little follie dance for all.
love
sara
x


----------



## cake bake

Hi all,

lyns, that is fantastic news, you are having a great response and I scared to say but this is all going so well for you this time, fingers crossed that it continues and you'll get your BFP.       Any news on when EC will be then, is it sat or mon?

waiting, it is so hard and it does take over your life, your appointment sounds like it was quite hard but at least there was some outcome where they thought they could do something different to improve the egg quality, are you taking your royal jelly for next time. It is so hard parting with the money, i'm about to hand the card over again and it makes my eyes water at the thought.

Sara, thanks, I am getting a bit more positive again. its not easy but i have got to do it. can't believe its so soon till your little ones are here. sweet that they are naughty already in the breach position but i guess you can't blame them since it must be so hard for them to move, would take a synchronised effort from them both! Hope you get to your wedding, have you got a new outfit ready, must be difficult with your big wee bump.    was indeed a while ago that we met on here - very glad that we did - and that also extends to you all (I think I got very emotional PMT!)

clare, can't wait to hear if you found a house??

kitten, are you all ready for the big party

zuri, wiggs, hope you and babes are all doing well in this heat.

twinks, hope you doing good just now, BE POSITIVE! (pot kettle I know)

Unfortunately period arrived last night, wasn't surprised but was just when i was going to bed and i got a little bit upset as i think i knew that was it and it was time to get back on with the ivf. so called clinic today and i will be getting my drugs delivered for day 21 to start, is the flare protocol this time so different from last time. have mixed feelings about it as although i trust the clinic, my last protocol worked so if its not broke why fix it and all that. i didn't have a great follicle response last time but was lucky that i got 5 embies, so maybe this time it will give me more follicles and less grey hairs. I can't even remember what drug i was on last time.  am scared but i do want to get on with things and i am almost feeling impatient that I won't even get to EC by mid July!! 

BABIES FOR US ALL THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

F xx


----------



## Lynschez

Morning ladies

Quick update from me - EC is tomorrow at 9.30am.  Bit concerned as at scan majority of follies were about 12-14mm, a few larger, but seems a bit quick to me!??!  Had a double dose of pregnyl to usual tho, so hopefully they'll be having a little growing spurt as i type!

Fi, sorry AF showed up but good news about starting again.  Is flare protocol similar to short protocol?  At least you don't have 3 months of d-regging like last time.  Really praying it's your time hun.  I remember being on the IUI boards with you and Sara too, seems like a lifetime ago doesn't it

Sara, sending your little one's lots of vibes so that they get a wriggle on in there and swap positions!

Wiggs, Zuri, hope you and your bumps are doing well x

Kitten, happy 30th birthday for tomorrow hun - hope you have a fantastic time and become a mummy in your 30's!!! x

Hello to Waiting, Clare, Kat, Twinks, Clom  - hope you're all doing well x x


----------



## sarashy

Hey girls 
Lyns sending you some vibes for ur follies to get a spurt on ready for tomorrow. Could it be that if they were to leave you till monday it would be too late? Tx falling over a wknd is poo isnt it. Ours did that as our clinic didnt treat on a sunday either so we had to wait or go early. We had EC early but had to have day 3 transfer instead of day 2 like they usually do. Thanks for the vibes for them to turn. Have another scan monday so fingerscrossed. IUI boards does seem a v long time ago, think kat was there around the same time too. Gosh we all come along way together. Feel like i know u girls sometimes n we've never even met. Hope everything goes well tomorrow. Dont forget to let us know i have everything crossed for you.


hi fi - sorry to hear about AF but as you say at least you can get bk on with tx. I always used to think of it as wasted months when we just tried ourselves as i knew i would never get pg naturally. Yes the twins are very naughty already. All i can say is i hope they behave bettter out than in. Every scan i have been for they have been fighting or sitting on each others heads. Yes i have a dress that i bought for the wedding last wknd so it will just have to make a reappearance as i refuse to spend any more money on mat clothes now im so close to the end. Fingers crossed for this round for you huni.
     to all.
sara
xx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me jumping in but am hoping you may be able to help me with a question i forgot to ask our consultant.

We have had 2 IUI's already and consultant said it is our choice now whether to have another IUi or move to IVF. I am thinking that we should give it a 3rd go but would like to have a least one go at ivf this year if possible. Therefore my question is, do you know how quickly you can start an IVF cycle after a failed IUI?

Thanks in advance for any advice you can give me    and wishing everyone success at whatever stage of treatment they are at     

Fred x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Lyns, I'm sorry I'm a bit late now, but I really hope that all went well today at EC and that they managed to collect lots of wonderful eggies         Hope you're recovering ok at home now   


Fi, sorry to here that the awful AF arrived, it's natural to feel upset I think we all hold on to that hope of a natural miracle don't we     I also think it's normal to start another cycle with a mixture of apprehension, nerves and excitement. Sending you lots of       for this one   


Kitten      hope you've had a wonderful day and have been spoiled rotten    Is it your party tonight? Have a great time   


Sara, bless those little ones sitting on each others heads     I feel the same, I don't want to buy any more mat clothes now, but it is so warm that there's only a few things that I'm comfortable in at the moment    I'm hoping that we will have a cool end to the summer, our bedroom gets really hot and I'm worried about the baby over-heating at night    I think that I'll speak to the midwife about it when I see her next.

Clare, hope all went well in Rome   


Fred, hi and welcome. Hopefully your next IUI will be successful and you won't need to concern yourself with how quickly you can start IVF      I can't answer your question as I imagine each clinic is different and I had to change clinics for our IVF. However, have you discussed which protocol etc you would be on with your consultant? Once you have that sorted and have the prescription for your drugs then I suppose it depends on whether your clinic have a waiting list or if they are ready when you are. Probably best to call the nurses or email your consultant to get a definitive answer. Good luck    

Hi Zuri, Waiting, Clom, Harriet, Twinks and everyone else


----------



## Züri

Lynns hope EC went well yesterday, sorry for not posting yesterday, I had a headache and sickness all day - seems my morning sickness is making an appearance AFTER 12 weeks! anyway looking forward to hearing your news


Wiggs is there really a worry of babies over heating in the womb? Is it just another scare mongering? I mean women have babies in hot countries no problem? I'd try not to worry too much I am sure he/she is fine  


Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Lynschez

Hi ladies, thanks for all your good luck wishes - well EC went ok, got ten eggs in all.  Was totally wiped out for the rest of the day tho.


Had the phone call today and and 5 out of the 10 have fertilised normally.  ET is scheduled for 11.45am on Tuesday, so    that they keep on dividing.  Still feeling a bit waffy today, so am having a lazy day on the sofa with DH waiting on me   


Sorry it's a 'me' post, I'll try and pop on later to do some personals, but hope everyone is doing ok and having a good weekend   x x


----------



## Züri

well done Lynns wow 10 eggs and 5 fertilised! good luck for ET on Tuesday xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Great news Lyns, lots of      to your embies to keep strong for you      

Zuri,     sorry I should have explained myself, I meant after the baby is born! We are due on 31st July so I'm a bit worried about keeping the baby, once arrived, from getting to hot at night. At the moment I'm sleeping on top of the covers as I'm so hot but that may be the hormones. I'm going to get a thermometer tomorrow so that I can see how warm our room gets and if we need to change to the spare room which is slightly cooler for a few months. I think that the baby's temp is fine in the womb    I take your point about woman having babies in hot countries though!


----------



## cake bake

just a quickie - Lyns thats fantastic news, great result on the egg collection and fertilisation. lots of           for those little embies, you relax and enjoy keeping your feet up.  thinking of you lots. 

F xxx


----------



## Züri

wiggs funny on another forum i am on over here there was a thread about babies in hot room, many people replied putting them in cotton sleep bags no blankets etc... and a fan in the room, many replied again re babies being born in hot countries surviving etc.... I imagine just cool cotton layers and no covers - but they are resilient little things 


Can't believe it's so near to your due date now! xx


----------



## fred73

Thanks Wiggs for the advice. I am going to call the clinic this week and see what they say. The consultant said I would be on long protocol so have some idea but just wondered if I needed to wait for more than 1 AF in between. Also I think I saw that you were also at the Lister. Is that where you had success?

Hope everyone has a good week and maybe I can join you if we end up moving to IVF


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All

Lyns, that's great news re your embies, may they get nice and snuggled in tomorrow   .

Kitten, hope the party went well, welcome to the other side! 

Fi - sorry about AF, glad you're feeling positive enough to start tx again.

Zuri, Wiggs, Sara - hope all well with you guys.

AFM, have had bad reaction to my Humira injection, my thigh has a massive red patch where injection went in and I have a rash all over like I have measles!.  What a nightmare.  Had to go to hospital to get it checked out on Saturday night and am now waiting to hear back from consultant re what to do next!

Rome was great though, we have found a lovely house about 15 mins from the beach and about 40 mins into the centre.  We have both a lemon and a peach tree in the garden!.  Can't wait to get out there now, although the reality of not being able to see friends and family whenever I want is starting to sink in    .

Take care everyone.


----------



## Züri

Ooh Clare are you moving to Rome? how exciting, is it for work? do you speak Italian? Moving here for us was the best thing we did and we see family quite a bit, they visit us lots - which can be good and bad at times 


Sorry you're reacting not so well with the injections


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi, 

Yes Zuri, probably moving end of July all being well.  It's with Dh work and will be for 3 to 5 years.  We have been learning Italian for the last 8 weeks and were pleasantly surprised how well we got on last week, but still have a long way to go!

Can't wait to get out there now!

Cheers


----------



## Wiggywoo

Clare, your house sounds fab, when will you be moving? In time to catch some of the med summer? Sorry that you've reacted to your injections, hoping your cons or dr will be able to resolve it without messing you around too much    

Zuri, loving the ticker    

Lyns, good luck for tomorrow        

Fred, yes I did all my ICSI cycles at Lister as a satellite patient. If you want any info on them, costs etc then feel free to ask or pm me I don't mind. I haven't been to any other clinic so I don't know how they compare personally though I know a few of the 'Lister Sisters' that have cycled elsewhere previously are always very impressed. I certainly don't have any complaints.

Kitten, are you still recovering from the weekend


----------



## Kitten 80

Helloooooooooooooooo

I am alive honest just sooooooooooooo shatered I even bunked off today   

How are you all


----------



## sarashy

Just a quicky - Lyns hope ET went well this morning.
sx


----------



## Lynschez

Hey ladies, how are we all?


Well ET went well this morning, had one 8 cell grade A embie transferred.  Rest we a abit slower, 2 x 7 cells and 2 x 6 cells, so going to keep them in culture and freeze if they make it to blast.  OTD is 23rd June, which seems a lifetime away!!!!!  


Clare, the house sounds fab, so sorry you're having a horrible reaction to your injection, hopefully they'll get back to you soon   


How are all you lovely pregnant ladies, Wiggs, Sara, Zuri  Hope you and your little ones are well   


Hi Fi, Kitten, Fred, hope things are ok with you all     x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Cograts Lyns   

I am ok just clock watching    I wont to go home


----------



## Clarebaby

Kitten, looking forward to hearing all about your birthday bash when you have the energy!

Lyns, that's great, wish I could say it will fly by but I know it won't, so will just send you        and say try to relax!

AFM, did my second injection last night after Dr G said it was ok to go ahead.  Skin reaction seems to be responding to Piriton which is fab but making me v sleepy!.  So back to London next week to see how my body has responded to this nasty Humira! and take things from there.  Also have an appointment with the Rome IVF clinic - out of there London office- got to try and explain all my immunes stuff to them and try and come up with dates for down-reg, etc which will be really hard to do.  Have to spend some time with my spreadsheet this week to get it all straight in my head!.

Hi to everyone else, hope all well.


----------



## Kitten 80

When I am not being watched by big boots I will tell you


----------



## cake bake

Hi girls,

Lyns, thats fab that you have an excellent little embie on board and some as back ups, did you opt for SET? Are you off work for 2ww.

Clare, that sounds awful with the injection, enjoy the nice sleepiness with the piroton, will keep you nice and calm except you'll never get your head around the dates! your house sounds fantastic, is great fun moving away, I loved our 6 years away and even though we are home now i'll never regret having done it. Will be lovely experience for your little girl too.

kitten, can't wait to hear about your night, hurry up and finish work.

love and hugs to sara, wiggs, zuri, twinks, waiting and all.

me, i paid my money for the next round yesterday and got my diary for treatment, so i start the pill thing on 24th and start stimms on 12th july - hoping my head better by then with it all, am actually starting to get a little bit excited - but don't tell! Only thing is we had a weekend away planned for weekend of 16th for 3 nights and i will be stimming so i think we will need to cancel as i won't be able to take the drugs with me on the flight as they are kept in fridge. typical though as its the only thing we booked the whole summer cause of all of this....

F  xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps


I had a lovely time at my birthday I went shopping at primarnie    and had my hair done then next day more shopping    and then me party well you  could not get me off that kareoke    I got plarsterd all pics on **.


----------



## Lynschez

Hey Kitten, sounds like a good party hun    


Clare, pleased your still ok to carry with injections, piriton is fab!  Sounds very confusing with the switching between clinics - hope it all goes smoothly for you    


Fi, brilliant news about your next cycle    What stimm drugs are you on that they have to be in fridge?  If your flight's not too long would you be able to talk to the airline and maybe take them on a cool bag?  I know when I spoke to clinic they said drugs are ok out of fridge for a while, bit like a pint of milk in time etc. - don't know if that helps you?!?!   


I elected for SET this time - wanted to give my 7 cells time to grow so they have a good chance on getting to blast and being frozen.  The clinic said they'd only freeze two or more, so wanted the best chance of getting some frosties, if that makes sense   


Love to everyone else x x


----------



## Clomidia

Hi gals 
Sorry I haven't been online in so long.... but I have been thinking of you all, especially those of you cycling again. 
Lyns, wishing you tons of luck with your golden embryo... not long to go now x 
Cakebake, good luck with stimms etc... I agree, you can take certain drugs out of the fridge, for up to three months I think - check on the instructions. 
Clare, the move sounds really exciting - I am so envious! I wish you so much luck with it! 
Kitten, happy birthday lovely lady & welcome to the 30s... they're cool (most of the time!) 
Twinks, hope everything is going ok xx 
Kat, so good to see you posting... best of luck to you with your fresh cycle xx 
Sara, won't be long now! :O 
Wiggs and Zuri, well, what can I say, wishing you both all the luck in the world, so excited for you both and wish I was joining you  

AFM, no news here really, plodding along, working a lot, which is why I haven't been on here in ages... nothing personal I promise  I miss you guys!!!


----------



## sarashy

Hi Girlies,
Been very quite in here over the wknd. Hope everybody's ok.


Lyns how u doing sweetie? 2ww driving u    yet? how did u get on with frosties?


Kitten - hope ur over your hang over by now. Glad u had a good party. You need to let ur hair down occasionally.


HI Clom nice to hear from you huni. forgive me if it wasnt you hun, memory like a sieve, but were you going for the adoption route next?


Fi - you find out anything bout taking drugs with u? I think too they should be fine in a cool bag with an ice block if u can clear it with the airline. Im sure theyll be fine with a letter from ur dr, Afterall diabetics carry needles ect and some of theirs are refrigerated.


Clare - hows the rash? hope its getting better. when do u start stimms? Hope app goes well this wk when is it?


twinks - how u doing huni?


kat - Hows the cycle going not heard from u in a while.


wiggs - how are you my love? Im getting quite nervous now. This is all finally soooo real, excited to of course but new panics worries arrive daily.


Zuri - hows things hun? Nice to see ur ticker to see where your up to. Took me and Wiggs ages to put one on too just in case.


Fred - did u manage to get any answers huni? If ur clinic is anything like mine u will have chance to fit in a iui cycle before an ivf anyway. We had to wait to have fresh counselling session and resign consent forms ect, think we had to redo our blood test ect aswell as had been so long since we'd had them. Are these your 3 free iui and 1 free ivf? Thats what we got and i though may aswell give everything ago and didnt see point in going bk to iui if ivf didnt work. Hope u get some answers hun.


AFM - ive had the wknd from hell. went into labour on thurs but didnt really think anything of it as werent really painful so left it and stayed at home. Friday though i had food poisoning as was vomiting for england, Sat finally gave in and went into hospital to find out yes i was in labour but obviously only being 34 wks they wanted to stop it. so i spent all wknd on drips, injections in my  not nice and millions of tablets which i kept promptly throwing bk up. The only nice thing was being constantly on a monitor so i could hear every heartbeat, kick and hiccup which was so reassuring. Only downside of that was seeing my contractions on screen went from 38% to nearly 70% At 70% i just said to my mum i take it back i dont want a natural delivery i want a section (got to have anyway cause still breech), think some of that was tiredness and inbetween contractions being sick. Anyway contractions calmed down now, still having a few but nothing painful so im back home. Had injections for babas lungs so if they do come all should be fine, also the fat little monkies were 4lb each at last scan so are big enough. Only slightly annoying fact was that i want the babas at the hosp i work in but was told no as not got big enough SCBU unit, only to find out that had they not managed to stop labour the hospital i was in didnt have any SCBU beds anyway so they were planning on transferring me out!   Anyway alls well that ends well.


Hope anyone ive missed is ok.
    to everyone
sara
xxx


----------



## Lynschez

Sara ((hugs)) - wow, that really is a weekend from hell - pleased they managed to stop labour your back home now tho, make sure you get your feet up and plenty of rest!!!  

Clom, so lovely to hear from you - feel free to pop on anytime, whether you have news or not!

Fi, did you get any more info on the drugs or are you cancelling your trip?

Hey Wiggs & Zuri, hope you and your bumps are doing ok (hugs)

Hi Kitten - how are things with you hun?  How long til you get started again??

Kat, how are you hun?  Any news on your next cycle yet??

hi Fred, hope you managed to get some answers about your tx x

AFM, I'm symptom stressing!  Had really sore (.)(.) since EC, whichi take as a good sign, but it's now wearing off - hmmm, not sure what to make of that one.  Plus had a really huge, painful bruise on my behind from the gestone jabs - it's hurts to move, which my SIL (who is doing the jabs) thinks is hilarious - I told her she needs to get her eyes tested - lol.  Plus, and drum roll please, I have two blasts froxen - yay!  At least I have a fall back plan if this one doesn't work x x


----------



## Kitten 80

I think I need a Hug from DH I am having a major







, You see I have 2 friends 1 of which only phones me when she wants something , yer I no not a real friend but I am soft and 2nd she is wild







but lovely and the first 1 has never liked the 2nd untill she found out we hang out a lot and don't like it, well if she bothered to ring me anyway she has now decided to get pally pally with her and invite her round, now if you think I am being silly tell me but it has really upset me because its the 1 thing I can't do I have no kids so I can not go out and take my child round so they can all play and I can't help think that friend no:1 has done it to spite me.

Sorry for me post

Could get thought to hospital yet so don't no when i am starting


----------



## sarashy

Kitten i hope ur ok huni. No i dont think ur being silly. I have friends like that who only ever ring when they want something and its also fine to feel the way u do about the child thing, ud think theyd be a little more sensitive especially if they dont really like each other anyway. Whens DH home honey? hope its not long and u can have a real hug instead of a cyber one. hope ur ok darlin xxxxx


hey lyns yes feet are up, not only cause of contractions but because they put those stupid stockings on me which have made my ankles and feet swell up!! oh the joy. Congrats on the frosties i bet ur well pleased. Try to stop symptom spotting. I know i know easy for me to say and easier said than done, but i didnt have sore (.)(.) till bout 8wks pg if i remember rightly and sickness didnt start till bout then either, then look at me i couldnt blooming stop   . Whens OTD? you taken the 2ww off work? Hope ur getting lots of chill out time too.


s
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Yer I am ok just had a blubba sorry , DH and I are both at work but not for long


----------



## sarashy

Keep      huni. 
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you honey


----------



## cake bake

awe kitten, bug massive hugs from me. lifes too short, don't do anything that you know will make you sad, especially regarding the kids thing - I think sometimes we really need to put ourselves first to protect ourselves from extra baby hurt.      

Sara, wow, the drama, can't believe all that happened over the weekend. even if you end up with the C section, at least you can say you know what labour is like and won't feel like you missed out, strange thing to say i know but i think we all wonder what it would be like. little chunky monkeys indeed, thats really reassuring that they are at a good weight and will be fine. whens the c section scheduled for, thats if they behave?

lyns, that is absolutely brilliant, 2 blasts and one in the oven. not wanting to tempt fate but its all looking good honey. if those 2 made it to blast then i would bet the one in you has done too and thats over half the battle. don't worry about symptoms yet, WAY too early. chill and smile, you deserve it. so proud of you!!       

clom. lovely to hear from you. i know its prob a wee bit hard coming on  here but is indeed nice to see you again.. have you got any good summer plans?

zuri, wiggs, hows the other swollen ladies??  hope alls well.

hi to all others...its been a bit quiet lately, don't tell me you are all watching the footie

me - waiting for the drugs company to call to cough up another 800 quidish. am going to cancel my weekend, i know me and i will stress about the drugs being out the fridge and about missing my flights due to volcanic ass, acts of god and worry that i would miss my scans. husband still going to go but thats fine as it was to visit some of his family. i'll be happy at home willing on my follies.  feeling good about things jsut now, and just tempted fate by ordering a small fortune off the french connection sale, just started today - highlight of my summer so far. better go cook dinner since husband now installed on couch for next 90 mins.   

fi xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Evening lovely ladies    

No, not watching football here, can't be doing with that incessant noise which makes me think that there are swarms of flies outside     Have been watching a bit of tennis though, as I'm sure Clom has too     Wimbledon this time next week, can't wait   

Kitten, sweetie I do feel for you as I have been in a similar position myself feeling left out by friends. Perhaps it is them trying to protect us    but they don't realise that by doing so they make us feel even worse     Don't read too much into it, it may be a passing phase and they get fed up of each other soon   

Fi, sounds like the right decision, at least you can have a relaxing weekend at home doing as you please. Your Dh will probably have a good time too because he won't have his wife fretting and worrying for the whole weekend     Though I'm sure he'll miss you, oh no, feel myself digging a hole here, hopefully you know what I mean     

Lyns, ohhh some lovely blasts on ice, that surely is the best news to have to keep that positive vibe going      So much easier said than done, and I'm a fine one to talk, but ........ please try not to fret about symptons or lack of, there is just no right or wrong way to feel. (Says she that poked and prodded her (.)(.) so much they were tender from that alone    )

Sara, OMG, labour, hospital, contractions, steriod injections, I couldn't read your post quick enough to see if it resulted in two babies at the end of it     You really have been through it haven't you     Fingers crossed those chunky monkies will stay put for a while longer and that SCBU won't be needed, will you be booked in at 38 weeks if they haven't made their grand entrance by then?    

Clare, how are things with you? Did that second injection go ok? What about your apt with the Rome clinic in London, have you had that yet? So many questions, will stop now! Hope all is well with you    

Zuri, are you and bubs doing ok hun   Seems like you had a lovely birthday, the least that you deserve I reckon    

Kat, how are things with you   

Clom, lovely to hear from you, we miss you too but understand that FF might not be your first port of call when you're getting on with other aspects of your life right now    Hope you and your DH are having fun, and of course, will be looking out for your ** updates whilst the tennis is on, I'm hoping for a Fed/Nadal final with the Fed express winning in 4 sets, not sure my nerves could handle a repeat of the 2008 marathon final!!

All good here, have another scan tomorrow, it's not a scheduled one but when I asked for one 4 weeks ago because I got myself into a (unnecessary) tizz about the growth of the baby etc, my cons said he'd see me again so that he could reassure me that the baby is growing in line with the what it should be.

Better go, was going to start the ironing an hour ago and thought that I'd just see what everyone's been up to and I'm still here!! Might leave the ironing to the morning now


----------



## sarashy

Morning ladies,
Hey fi - Yes was a very eventful wknd indeed. The pain im in now kinda makes me wish they were here then i could concentrate on them n not on the pain in my back. I feel like ive been hit by a car. As you say yes i can say ive experienced some labour and its not pretty. Not actually booked for an elective section im just taking things as they come. Dont really want a section if i can help it but if they both insist on misbehaving it will happen. The agreed plan so far is that they let me go into labour, scan me and then see where we're at. Not long n youll be back on the drugs? You feeling ok about it now? Sounds like uve made the right decision about the holiday for you. you need to do hwatever keeps ur stress levels to a minimum.


Hey wiggs - We dont do footy in our house either. F1 which i can deal with and also only on every 2 wks and not all yr round so all good. After the pain i was in last night with my back hun ill be glad when they make an appearance. I sat and sobbed on the couch at 4am this morning i was in so much pain. As i said above if id had them at least id have them to distract me. Well im 34 wks now and as i said theyve had steroids at wknd so hopefully shouldnt need SCBU being the fat little babas they are. They dont want me to get to 38 wks, theyve said 37 at most but the consultant who saw me on sunday ask when my next scan was (5th July) n said do u really think youll make it that far, said no, n she said no neither do i.
Hope the scan goes well today, its so exciting getting to see baba isnt it? hows things with you? baba behaving? right way up? or down lol  . U all ready and prepared? Cant believe its nearly over with doesnt seem a min since we was announcing our BFP's.


Well as i say been pushed n pulled about by physio this morning. Hopefully will feel better soon. been given a full body tubi grip and a pelvic support which to be honest have made things feel a little better. On the down side the weather is beautiful today and im now extra hot. I never thought id say this (and i hope i dont annoy anyone to much by posting it) but ive had enough now, i just want them here. My tiny 7 1/2 stone frame was not ment to carry an extra 2 stone. Im even at the point where i dont care if i make the wedding next wk.


Kit hope ur feeling a bit better today.      just incase


sx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi wiggy hows you I am sure your scan will be ok honey   

Cakebake hope you here from Drug company   

I have to go and get mine which I prefur at least I no I have them then I don't do waiting   

Sarshy have a water birth apparently you don't feel  no pain


----------



## Züri

can't believe you girlies are saying no to footie 


Bring it on


----------



## Kitten 80

I hate footy    specially when my eastenders is taken off because of it GET YOUR OWN CHANAEL


----------



## sarashy

Hey kitten, wish i could ave a water birth but cause high risk they wont let me. I agree whole heartedly with the get ur own channel thing!! HATE HATE HATE FOOTBALL and TENNIS!!!!
sx


----------



## Kitten 80




----------



## Züri

Nooooooooo you girls need to stop being so ermmm 'girlie'  I LOVE footie and LOVE tennis, I know Wiggs is with me on the tennis


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zuri, hahaha 'girlie'    
I do sympathise with the frustration about football, I don't normally mind it but the season is long enough without extending it, especially when I could do with DH's help around the house    BUT, leave the tennis alone, please     It's an 11 month season and we usually only see about 2 - 3 weeks on mainstream tv so surely it can't be that bad     
Sara, I had lunch with Jenson a few months back, well, when I say lunch, he was on the next table, but it was very close     I've probably already told you that story, I've been 'dining out' on that one for ages     Go JB........someone else I have a crush on    
Kitten, Eastenders, what's that ?? Is that one of those soap things?      Now THEY should have their own channel     
(Have a feeling I might be chucked off the thread now for controversial comments     )

AFM, scan all fine yesterday and am having another at 37 weeks, Sara I'm sure you'l have had your two little ones by then! Yep, the baby is heading in the right direction and has started to engage though trying not to get too excited about that as I gather that they can 'pop' back out again. Getting sorted at home, having the carpets cleaned tomorrow so we're going out for the day which will be nice. Having a baby has at least given my DH the motivation to get all of those little niggly things done around the house, or more likely get someone to come in to do them! My FIL was here yesterday to do a little bit of tiling for us. Some of the babies furniture arrived on Monday so we spent most of that day putting it together, when I say we, I was reading from the instructions and DH was putting it together     There's probably not that much more I need to get for the baby now. Going to get my hospital bag sorted soon, I mostly know what is going to go in it but I need my clothes etc for a while longer yet!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All,

Sorry not been around, but have been v busy withone thing and another. Struggling to get my three year old to bed, it's very hard to explain that it's bedtime when the sun is still shining!

Just so you know where I am at:  Loving the football, can't wait till the tennis!  ha ha the girls are divided!

Wiggie and Sara, can't believe how close you are to the big day.  Brought a tear to my eye remembering those steroid injections for the lungs Sara, really pleased that they are holding on.

Kitten, hope you well recovered now from your birthday bash.

Cakey, hope you got drugs sorted by now, and are good to get going with things again.

Zuri, when's the holiday?, so jealous!

AFM, have had very emotional day as went to clinic for appointment with Miscarriage Specialist and found out that our baby was a girl and was Trisomy 16 which is not compatible with life.  Was really shocked as went expecting that there would be nothing wrong with it.  Really questioned all the immunes stuff I'm doing, but then realised that if it weren't for my immunes issues this pregnancy could have continued till 12 or 13 weeks and then had to have had a really horrible termination and given birth.

Think it's just really bad coincidence that have immunes and also had a genetic issue with this one, the previous pregnancy had no such issues.  Make matters worse, DH is away in Rome this week so Mum came round to 'console' me but was totally from Mars and just could not get why this extra info on our precious angel was so upsetting.

Anyway, have got myself back together now!.  Took second Humira shot last week and had a reaction but not as bad and Piriton kept it at bay.  Had blood test on Monday (long story re leaving clinic to find arm covered in blood and then going straight back in to clinic for them to clean me up and check all ok, and then them throwing an entire cup of water over me!!! was very funny!!).  Get results on Friday and have consultation with Dr G to find out next steps.

Very sad    to have the memory of my baby brought back, and v painful knowing extra details about her.

Can I get a   .

C


----------



## cake bake

for Clare. Not sure what to say, is really sad and can understand why you are feeling upset again, even just knowing she was a girl. xxxxx


----------



## Lynschez

(((((hugs))))) Clare, I can totally undertand why you are feeling upset again, I think that it is natural to feel like that.

Well my stance is football - can cope with it and enjoy supporting England, love the tennis, adore GP - Wiggs am soooo jealous of your JB story!!!  I did met Eddie Irvine & Michael Schumacher about 10yrs ago in Prague - one of my highlights!  And I'm also with Wiggs on the soap situation (sorry Kitten )

Wiggs, pleased your scan went well and you've got a crack on with sorting all at home!

Sara, how's it going?  Any more to report or are you all resting up and all is quiet??

Fi, pleased you feel happy that you've made the right decision about your hols, have you started the drugs yet (sorry, I've lost track) x

Hi everyone else - hope you're enjoying the sunshine 

AFM, only 6 days left of the longers 2ww ever! - getting scared though as I started bleeding 4 days before OTD last time so knicker watch has started in earnest - lol x x


----------



## sarashy

Big big big      for Clare, I to understand why it has upset u so much. Hope ure feeling a little better darling. Yes the steroid injections definately brought tears to my eyes too   , but if they make babas strong thats all that matters. Hope everything goes well with dr G tomorrow.


hey wiggs - OMG lunch with Jenson soooooo jealous i think i would have wet my pants had he been sat next to him. Him n Hammy are just my favs. Yes I should think that our little monkies will be here by the time u have ur next scan, glad everything went well with this one.      that it satys the right way round for you. Glad ur finally getting ur babas things sorted,this wknd really gave me a shake up that i need to have things ready.


Lyns - 6 days. Hope ur staying away from the pee sticks Mrs. Are you on progesterone support? really really pray that things go the right way for you.


Well AFM another stressful day. Saw midwife this morning and just mentioned something which i though was very insignificant, I have itchy palms n soles of feet. Yeah so its hot!! was what i thought. Apparently not, the blotches and itchyness of them could indicated something with my liver (cant remember what called). So ive had a blood test which i am now anxiously awaiting the results of. If my bile n salt levels are raised then i have to go into hospital asap. If it is very high i have to have the babies NOW! if only a little they may try n control with meds, but midwife seems to think not with twins. So babas could be here this wknd. She said may take till sat to get results. My mum is going mad as i insisted she went to royal Ascot this wknd and now this has happened. Ah well looks like everything is against me to making this wedding in scotland next thursday too.
I am pooing myself that they may finally be here this wknd after 4 yrs whatever will i do now (oh wait ill have to monkies to look after) but i just believe its all nearly at an end.       That all you lovely ladies get here too. 
sara
x


----------



## cake bake

sara, thats amazing (and a little scary) that they could be here at the weekend. i don't blame you for pooing yourself      a girl at my old place of work had that itchy thing through most of her pregnancy due to a liver issue and it was all over her body, nearly drove her insane! are you all ready if they do arrive. i'm really excited for you and a little anxious too as everyone on here and their wee ones mean so much to me too.   

clare, hope you feeling ok today. more hugs for you       

lyns, hows you doing, are you feeling positive, i hope so. whens OTD?        

short post from me, got to get showered and wash hair..but am half watching the france game - whats happening to me!  paid for drugs today and they arrive to the house on sat morning, am almost excited about it??

F xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peepss


Ok I am defeated    but I do liky me soaps


----------



## Wiggywoo

Clare,    big warm hugs hun     Of course today was upsetting for you. Although it's good to know that you were having a little girl (imo) being able to give her an indentity is upsetting and heartbreaking, I imagine that the apt was part of the closure process but that doesn't mean to say that you have moved on and are over it all, I'm sure that you will still want to shed a tear for a very long time to come     

Fi, yep, always found rearranging the fridge to fit my drugs in very exciting    

Lyns, I agree this does feel like the longest 2ww ever, hope you're managing to keep sane, with the exception of the knicker watching which is perfectly understandable       

Sara, how strange that you mention the feet/hand itching as mine have been today too     I was aware of the liver cholestasis implications as a friend had her baby prematurely due to this - baby is now about 5 and is fine btw. Mine are tingling and I can't decide if it is more in my mind or not    You know what it's like, someone talks about itching and the next minute your scratching type scenario. But, bearing in mind what you have said maybe I should give the MW a call.
Hope your results come back ok and that your little ones have some more cooking time before they come out into the big wide world. Thinking of you and if you get a chance let us know how you get on    


Well we had a lovely lunch and afternoon on the beach, the carpet cleaners were in and we thought it best to leave them for the afternoon. Was lovely to have some 'me and dh' time as this week has been hectic! Also, and you may not want to know this, but we went out for dinner with friends last night and guess who was sitting on the next table.............yep, JB!!!! It's getting a bit embarassing now, can't believe he is so blatant in stalking me like this      He was to my side so a bit obvious to look and DH was facing him which he thought was a good thing, apparently the sight of me staring and drooling all night wouldn't have been the done thing! He's such a spoil sport! Have to say, he is VERY good looking and may have to promote him to the number one spot of my crushes, JB that is not DH, he doesn't count


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi 

Wiggs - LOL    re JB!!! and stop with all this itching talk!

Feeling much better today thanks, and thanks for all the    .  Has made my mind up on one thing, will def have two put back next time, in Italy you can have three! but think my DH would poop himself if I suggested that!.

Cakey -    exciting to be starting again, when are you expecting to be PUPO? I can't wait to get going again and reach a conclusion one way or the other, I hate this waiting part.  Btw - hope you weren't supporting France!.

Hope the itchyness is nothing sinister Sara, OMG for if it all happens this weekend! you will be absolutely fine and believe me you won't have any problem filling your time especially with two!

Lyns, keep sane Hun, not long to go now - are you POAS or blood test?

Hi and big hugs to everyone else.

C


----------



## Lynschez

Well again it looks like I jinxed myself ladies - AF pains last night and bleeding this morning - yet another OTD I don't make it to    100ml of gestone, bruised, lumpy & sore bum and nothing to show for it - so unfair    


Sorry for the short post but wanted to post before I went to work so that I don't    posting it there  x x


----------



## sarashy

Lyns.
xxx


----------



## Clarebaby

Lyns, so sorry


----------



## Kitten 80

Lyns   isn't it early to be AF your OTD  is the 23rd ?


----------



## Clomidia

Hi gals... 

OMG, Lyns, I am so so sorry sweetie, is it definitely over? I am so gutted for you... big big hugs to you and your dh... ((((((hug)))))

Sarashy, wow, what a week you've been through - I hope all is ok for you and babies now (or are they here already?!) 

You were right, we are considering adoption. Having started doing anything about it yet though we have talked and I've got two agencies we're going to consider (when dh is ready, he says he needs a few more weeks as yet!) We are seeing friends next week who adopted and I hope they will encourage dh. It is not that he doesn't want to adopt; he does! He is just really scared of more disappointment, after all we have been through. I hope he can see we have a really, really good chance of having a family if we do this soon... fingers crossed anyway! 
  
Kitten, so sorry you are feeling bad. Friends are sent to try us sometimes; we are all here for you! Hope you have had a better weekend luv x 

Cakey, thanks hun. Good luck with your next cycle hunny, hope this one's a keeper for you. You must be excited now?? xx 

Clare, have you had your blood results yet? Oooh but I could imagine being tempted by 3 embies myself if they were offered... that's such a tricky decision. I was also so sad to read your post about your m/c, big hugs to you.  xx 

Wiggy - glad the scan went well... ever so slightly jealous of your brief encounters with JB!!! I guess if he is stalking you the least you could do is use his name if it's a boy, eh??   Yes I'm very excited about Wimbledon starting tomorrow!!   I hope we have a repeat of the 08 final too... with knicker-twitcher winning of course  

As for sport.... I'm with Zuri!  I'm (trying to) enjoy the footie, and loving the tennis, and I've been a huge F1 fan for years, went to the European GP a couple of years ago and loved that too...  basically, any sport will do  

As I said above, I have got info on two local agencies about adoption.  They are both saying they will complete the process in 8 months - yikes! How exciting is that? Of course I know it can and does take longer, and then you have the whole waiting-to-be-matched phase but despite all that, I have a really good feeling about this. The more I think about it, the more I want to go for it and I guess the more I'm thinking this time next year we could be close to being matched .... wowee...


----------



## Wiggywoo

Lyns, I'm so sorry hun      

Hi everyone else


----------



## sarashy

Morning ladies. Hope everyone enjoyed the weather over the wknd.
Fi - did ur drugs arrive? when do you start them?      you have an easy run of the drugs and a nice BFP at the end. Was scary to think babas could have been here this wknd but as i have time to write this u can kinda guess theyre not.


Kit - im still with you on the soap vs sport arguement darling. How u doing?


wiggs - did u ring ur madwife? one thing ive learnt from this not to ignore the little things however insignificant you think it might be. I am sooooooo sooooo envious of ur encounters with JB. Where do u keep going that u keep bumping into him? may have to go     A friend of  mine is actually quite seriously considering calling her baba Jenson if its a boy. My hubby want Lewis Jenson hummm i dont think so as much as i like F1 i think its a bit too out there for me. OOo i forgot u know the flavour of urs dont u?! Have u named him/her?


Hey Clare - omg i wouldnt go for 3 embies back. I never for a second thought that ivf would work and look at us both embies took. Sometimes im glad i have 2 as means i dont have to do it again but others i think wouldnt it be nice to just be able to enjoy one and give that one all  my attention. I cant even begin to imagine 3, plus all the extra issues ive had with having 2 in there. Go for the two though hun, but i cant imagine why any mad person would want 3.




lyns - how u doing darlin?    U spoken to ur clinic?


clom - F1 is just ace i love going to silverstone and am so glad that its staying there for now anyway. Not that im going to get near the place for the next couple of yrs. Glad ur finally on with the adoption process. It all sounds very daunting and exciting, just think u could have a little one this time next yr. Hope it all goes smoothly for u.


Well as i said above the baba arent here yet but what a day i had on friday. If i hadnt well and truely spat my dummy out i dont think anything would have happen, also good job im a nurse so have a bit of inside info.
Anyways my AST levels were 88 and should have been 40 and my Bile salt levels were 72 and should have been 14. So to me both were very raised, madwife from thurs had said even slightly raised n need babas out and u monitoring. Anyway got results and answer was ah we dont treat it like that anymore!! WHAT!!! youve told me its poisoning me and the babas and ur doing NOTHING!! well u can imagine my anger. SO on the phone to my gp and the hospital. GP said dint really know much bout it but his wife was obstetrician and he'd find out.  Rang hospital to find out they're closed! no beds, hummm something fishy to me to, got the impression thats why i wasnt being taken in. So a poor student midwife copped the wrath i wasnt taking we'll just do another blood test next wk for an answer. Anyway long story short after my stress they asked me to come and pick up some medication, whilst i was there took some more blood and have booked me for a scan of my liver (thats more like it). All that stress though started me having contractions again so nearly ended up staying in anyway, but that all seems to have calmed down again now. The itching is going a little but still driving me slightly      but i think i was that anyway. Anyway so we'll see what this wk holds, would love to hang on past thurs so i can attend my cousins wedding in scotland.


Love to all, best get on with the cleaning and ironing.
sara
x


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi to all, sorry not posted for a while but i do keep updated with how you all get on

Twinkle x


----------



## cake bake

hi girls, just a quick one as past bedtime and i had a lovely but busy weekend so never got to catch up.

Lyns, i am beyond gutted for you, am still somehow praying that you are wrong. i just want to send you all the love and the hugs in the world, its so not fair.          

sara, you are NOT coming up here to this wedding with all that is going on!!! although if you do, you might have them in scotland and i can come and visit them    where is this wedding?

twinks, hiya, hoping all is going well.

will catch up with you all better later.  drugs are in fridge and pill thing starts on thurs for 2 weeks - oh the joys!

lyns again      

fiona xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Lyns - So sorry


----------



## Züri

Lyns so sorry  hoping it's still too early and some early spotting instead


----------



## Lynschez

Hi ladies, so sorry for not posting sooner.

Well, after waiting an hour to be seen, BFN confirmed yesterday.  Managed to get a cancellation for follow up tho, so not too long to wait - 18th August.

Fi, good luck with everything - today's the day you start again isn't it? x

Sara, those little one's still behaving?

Wiggs, Zuri, how are you both doing? Hopefully you and bumps are ok (hugs) x

Kitten, how are things with you my dear?  Any more parties in the pipeline??

Clom, brilliant news about adoption agencies - sorry if I'm being dense but where are you, local or abroad?  Hope DH feels ready soon and you can get your journey started.

Waiting, hope things are ok with you hun x

Hi Twinks, nice to hear from you  x

Love to anyone else I've missed x x


----------



## Kitten 80

No Not as yet but planning my glastonbury holiday next year whoo hoo


----------



## sarashy

Hi guy sorry for lack of personals but just wanted to let u all know. Both babas didn't want to behave and I went rather quickly into labour when came in for my liver scan. Anyway after an emergency c section I had James Andrew born at 1405 weighing 4lb13 and Christopher Robert born at 1407 weighing 4lb5. Both are in special care from being early but doing well no help with breathing just a bit small. 
Catch up soon ladies 
Love sara +two
Xxx


----------



## Lynschez

Wow, Sara, congratulations hunny!!!!  Big hugs for you, DH and your two little ones!!!!  Hope they're home with you soon, which by the sounds of it they will be 

Lots of love x x x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh congrats honey   

Ok I am booked in for a aqua scan on the 8th of July and should start on the drugs on day 21 of that cycle


----------



## Züri

Many congratulations Sara when did they arrive? yesterday? what a shock hey but a lovely shock and they seem a good size so hopefully they'll be home soon, how early are they actually?


Get some photos up soon


----------



## Twinkle2008

Congratulations and enjoy every minute

Twinkle


----------



## Clarebaby

FANTASTIC NEWS!!!

Congratulations to you all!         

Hope they are home with you soon!

Good luck!


----------



## Wiggywoo

OMG Sara, I know that we were expecting an announcment soon but for some reason I didn't think it would be quite so soon     Think I'm still in denial a bit! But, your news has given me a kick up the    to get my hospital bag finished   
Anyway, many many many    to you and your dh, you've had a tough time in recent weeks and I imagine that now that your babies are born there must be some element of relief. Especially as they are both such healthy weights, you've been growing them well    I'm sorry that you didn't get the natural birth that you would have liked but I'm sure that now they are here that's not so important anymore. Are you able to express and feed them any of your own milk or is it too early days for that? Look forward to hearing from you again......when you have time of course       

Lyns, sending you more big warm (but not too warm in this heat) hugs        it all just seems to cruel     I'm pleased that you have your follow-up booked, it will be interesting to hear if they have any other suggestions as to why the dreaded witch arrives before OTD       

Cakey, back on the rollercoaster again now then    How long are you taking the pill for? Have you got an estimated time line for EC? 

Hi Clare, Zuri, Kitten, Twinks, Clom, Kat and everyone      

AFM, I had my regular 34 wk antenatal check yesterday, but unfortunately it wasn't my usual positive upbeat midwife who always knows the rights things to say. Instead the lady I saw was very nice but, well, I just didn't connect with her. I mentioned my very occasional itchiness on my feet, and also commented that the baby's movements hadn't been as frequent and for as long in the previous day or two. She then asked me if I wanted to have a CTG where they monitor the babies heartbeat and movements over a set period of time. Well up until then my gut instinct didn't think there was anything wrong just that the baby was having a quiet day or two, but as she suggested it I didn't know what to do. It would have been so much easier if the midwife had just said yes or no rather than giving me the choice. I decided to go with it because I knew that as soon as I got home I would regret it and start worrying. So they took me to the maternity ward which was really busy, I couldn't help feeling like a fraud but the midwives on the ward were lovely and after about an hour I was ready to leave with everything having been fine after all, thankfully    

Right better get on with some housework and ironing before the tennis starts later


----------



## waitingpatiently

Sara - Huge congratulations, so very pleased for you xxx


----------



## cake bake

CONGRATULATIONS SARA AND FAMILY!!!!    lovely names for your two boys and so pleased that they are doing well after all the traumas you have had, great little weights for your tiny frame - well done you!! hope all is going well and that you are home soon. can't wait to see a pic of them. am honestly just so over the moon for you and your husband - dreams do come true! xx

wiggs, glad you got some reassurance and that all is well, don't ever feel bad for needing some confirmation.  really won't be long for you know too, very exciting.

lyns, is good that you have your follow up not too far away, but far enough that you have time to get your head around just now and be good to get on with it. what has been said about your luteal phase being so short? is there anything that can be done to regulate that before you try again? hope you got some good stuff planned for weekend, some nice wine i would prescribe - thats what i am presecribing for me tonight as a last night out before things get going proper again.

kitten, whats an aqua scan? is great that your next one is coming round quick. how you feeling about it all?

zuri, hows you doing, have you got a nice wee bump yet?

clare, when you running off to Rome and your gorg beach house? hope the immunes going well.

twinks, be good!

waiting, hi there, hope you doing well and enjoying the summer with no worries.

clom, hiya, really good news about the adoption process, hope all goes well and that you'll be on your way to being a mum soon. you don't need to answer this question, but has your husband always been ok about adopting? i know that it is an option for me (baby/toddler or older) but my husband is totally against it, but then he was against iui and then ivf so am wondering if its just a refusal thing for men sometimes that they don't want to acknowledge next step until each one is done?

hope i haven't missed anyone.

started the pill thing yesterday, is just progesterone i think, called Norithisterone? i take it for 2 weeks then bleed and start sniffing for a few days before stimming - flare protocol. does anyone know what the norithisterone does, i don't understand what it really does?

got a girls night out tonight, will be semi good, last night of freedom! xx



hope i haven't missed anyone.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Cake bake 

Aqua scan is a new thing they do  at my hospital to those that didn't succeed the first time to help implantation basicly they put a clamp up there and then inflate a balloon to keep cervix open and saline wash you lining


----------



## Clarebaby

Blimey re the acqua scan - that's news to me!

Plans going ok for Rome, hope to be out there by middle of July    .  Most of all am looking forward to packing up work (well kind of as I am going to carry on doing one day a week for them).

Had really good reaction to my Humira, in fact was an amazing reaction that means I can go straight onto next stage rather than doing another two Humira injections.  So, off to Athens on 13th July for LIT (I get injection of DH white blood cells - yuck!).

Wiggs, get that bag packed!! it's a nightmare having to get it all sorted at 2 in the morning when you're not prepared.

Lyns, have you read about getting extra progesterone on the net, it's supposed to lengthen your cycle.

Cakey, what's your timetable re treatment?

Clom, good luck with the adoption process, have you considered a foreign child or are you just going through the UK?

Kitten, Waiting, Zuri and anyone else I've missed - hi!

C


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Clare 

How are you


----------



## sarashy

Hi ladies just a quick update as i ned to get some sleep before i go back to the hospital.
I was discharged yesterday and cried all the way home. Felt wrong leaving my boys behind.
But good positive day today. Both boys are now 
Out of incubators
drips and needles removed
all monitors off (except apnea monitors)
Maintaining temps
and slowly being weaned down from hourly feeds, occasionally having feeds direct from me. Only had to have a mix of formula and breast milk for 24hrs now totally on breast milk.
So from here now
we need them to keep temps
And 
be on 3 hourly feeds totally off me and not down the tubes in their noses.
Christopher is still on hourly hopefully being dropped to 2 hrly tonight James has been on 2hrly all day and tollerated well, hopefully he'll be on 3 hrly by morning.
I promise ill get some piccis on asap. 
Sorry for no personals but i really hope everyone is ok, and thankyou all so much for your kind messages, and good luck to our ladies in waiting (i wont lie to you labour hurts, so does a c section) But believe me its all worth it and u do soon forget, i think ive almost forgotten labour already.
Love to all, promise to be more supportive to you all soon.
sara
xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh Thats brilliant honey


----------



## Clarebaby

Sara

It's awful coming home without your precious cargo.  I remember feeling devasted when I first left my girl in SCBU, I missed her so much with not feeling her in me anymore and not having her there to look at.  She never really felt like she was mine until I got her home as I wasn't allowed to pick her up without asking permission from a nurse and then they'd tell me to put her back in her cot if they thought she'd been out for too long.  It was a really difficult time, particulary as I was expressing every 3 hours including setting my alarm to get up and express all through the night.  (btw - I now think I was totally mad to have done that!).

Your boys are good weights though, so I'm sure you won't be too long without them.  I really hope you are all ok.

Hope everyone else is ok, I am just mad busy with everything at the mo.

C


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi ladies,

am hoping it will be ok to join you.

  snuck in through night and that was my last IUI and tomorrow i will be starting IVF. Very quick turnaround, feel very blessed we are getting to start stright away.
I have all the emotions under the sun as expected, but sooo lucky to have FF to get me through

Love T
xxx


----------



## Lynschez

Hi T, welcome to the thread hun.  And wow, that is a fantastically quick turn around to get to IVF - lucky you!!!  Hope that this is the tx for you (hugs)

Sara, hope your little ones are home soon sweetie ((hugs))

Kitten, no offence but that aqua scan sounds horrendous!  Have you had it done yet

Hi Fi, sorry this might be a bit late but norethisterone is progesterone, basically to stop you bleeding.  I live on the stuff when I'm not tx as if not I spot/bleed from about day 14.  I don't really suffer any side-effects with it, so fingers crossed you don't either!

Wiggs, hope you have got your bag packed now hun - not long to go!

Zuri, hope you and bump are doing well, not sure if you're on hols yet or not, so if you are, hope you're having a good one!

Clare, not long til the move to Rome now, how's it all going? Is it sinking in yet?  Good luck in Athens too hun, good news you can get straight onto the next stage!

Hi waiting, Clom, Twink, Kat (if you're still around anywhere) and anyone else - hope your all enjoying the continuing sunshine! x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Lyns    no not yet my mummy is coming with me, if it has to be done then I will do it I mean the ladys that have had it have fallen pg


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all,#


am very happy with yesterdays app at ARI. We are starting the flare up IVF on day 1 on nexy cycle which will be about 26 July.

OVER THE MOON

Love T xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thats brilliant news tkbearlowey


----------



## Lynschez

That's wonderful news TK, will have everything crossed for you! x x

Just packing for a spa weekend way in North Yorkshire, just what the Dr ordered I think!  Hope you all have a happy Friday & fab weekend x x


----------



## sarashy

Hey ladies. Hope all is well. 
Welcome tk good luck with your cycle. 

Lyns spa wknd sounds wonderful. Make sure you get lots of RnR. When are u starting again?  

Clare was so horrid leaving them but I know they're in the right place. 

Kit. That aqua scanthing does sound painfull. 

Anyway sorry for the short post just wanted to update u all. Very hard to catch up on u all on a iPhone but I promise when I get a min when I get home I'll catch up. 
So quick update. 
I'm bk staying at the hospital with the boys so we can get in a routine. DH is at home n bk to work till we come home. Which if the youngest twins blood levels behave should be tomorrow. Wuhoo!!!!!! Can't wait to get out of hospital. Both boys are well though and very good babies hardly cry yet!
Hi to everyone and good luck to those who need it 
Saraxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

hi all,

can't believe its the weekend nearly over again and back to work tomorrow.
am going to go to a body balance class after work and see how i get on as last 2 classes i went to i didnt take to the instructor, so 3rd time lucky

Has anyone else had the flare up IVF?

Just a wee bit of info may help me

Love to all

Trace
xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie from me 

Sara, I hope all is well with you and the boys     Are you all back at home now? It must have been so tough leaving them at the hospital and not being able to take them home with you, I can understand you staying with them.    

Lyns, how was the spa weekend? Sounds lovely, hope you indulged and had a great time, you deserve it    

TK, hi    Do you mean the flare protocol? I was always on the long protocol so can't help you I'm afraid. Is there a clinic thread where you could ask your questions? How was the body balance class? What are your dates for starting your next cycle?

Hi Kitten, how are things with you? How long do you have til your aqua scan?

Clare, I'm guessing it's all go for you at the moment if you're planning to be moved lock stock and barrel to Rome in the next couple of weeks     Have to say, I don't envy you, I hated the moving process and that was only for a few miles down the road     Still, if you ever needed a distraction from tx, this must be it   

Hi Fi, hope the ocp isn't making you feel too rubbish     Nice to be back on the tx road again though and feel that you are doing something. Sending you lots of       that this will be your turn    

Hi to Twinks, Zuri, Waiting, Kat and everyone else    

I'm fine, have m/w on Thursday and scan next week. We've had a sad week as Dh's gran passed away     we have had the funeral now but still feeling sad that she didn't get to meet her great grandchild     Had a massage this morning and hoping to do some nice things this week so as not to dwell too much.


----------



## Kitten 80

9 days


----------



## cake bake

Hi girls, sorry to have been so quiet. have been a hormonal mentalist on the tablets!! only kidding, it settled down after about a week, but i was really pmt wound up for the first while...

wiggs, so sorry to hear about your Dh gran, is very sad with the timing especially. am sure she will still some how know of your baby when he or she is born. is really not long for you, how you doing with everything??

kitten, don't envy your aqua thing, but if it does some good then its worth it, do they knock you out for it?

TK, i am just at the start of the flare protocol, its all new for me as i did the antagonist protocol last time. feel free to ask any questions and if i can help i'll let you know.


sara, glad all is well, really hope you are now home with your gorgeous boys. get that pic on here!! am still just so pleased that they are finally here all safe and sound.

clare, hope you not too busy with the move and all plans going well.

Lyns, hows you, did your weekend go well. i don't envy you on the norethisterone, i was a nightmare to begin with but then i seem to have calmed down and the bloating subsided thankfully.

twinks   

zuri, are you off sunning yourself in the maldives yet, make me jealous and tell me when it is??

i'm off the norethisterone now and waiting for my period, it has to arrive before friday for me to be allowed to start sniffing  on schedule, so for that one rare time i am desperate for it to arrive.  am still very apprehensive about doing this again, but it does feel good and right to be getting on with it again. am just so scared of it not working as i don't want to go back to the sad place again that i was in after the FET failure. am trying to be positive and saw the counceller at the clinic last week so that helped a bit and will go back to see her during the treatment.

hope not missed saying hi to anyone, its been quiet for a wee while on here, so hope everyone is just too busy enjoying themselves.     

F x


----------



## tkbearlowey

cake bake

where about are you on the flare. i am starting the pil 26th July xx
Trace


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps

Cakebake no I am fully awake


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi Everyone

Sorry haven't been on much, just aren't enough hours in the day!

Had my last day actually in the office today, though I am going to carry on doing a day a week remotely, so had 'kind of leaving drinks today'.  The next few weeks will be a bit odd as we are off to Athens for LIT on Tuesday/Wednesday and then the week after our house is getting packed up.  We then have a strange week or so when all of our stuff is in transit, guess we will stay in a hotel near DH work in Rome but not really sure!.

The world of immunes treatment doesn't get any easier and I've got to make time to sit down and plan how and where I'm going to fit all the other treatments in before IVF in September/October.   

Cakey, sorry the drugs have been taking their toll, it's always bizarre to be willing AF to arrive!.  Hope it all goes to plan for you.

Wiggs,    guess it's not long till your turn now! how exciting!

Kitten, hi hope you are relaxed about your scan.

Zuri, guess you sunning yourself you lucky thing.

Sara, hope you are getting some sleep.

Hi to anyone else, hope all ok!


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

I am ok about scan my mummy will be there   

Af is here so bloods tomorrow


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone, I have been bullied, well ok 'persuaded' to put a bump pic up by my Lister sisters. Of course this means that you have to put up with seeing it too     I hope that I'm not causing any offence, please say if I am and I will remove it in a few days once the others have seen it.

Clare, lovely to hear from you hun    Hope all goes well in Greece, are you able to take any time out whilst you are there or is everything just too manic at the moment? What other immune tx have you got to plan for before cycling again? You really are a gluten for punishment at the moment aren't you, moving country, cycling and immunes


----------



## Kitten 80

you have a lovely bump honey


----------



## Lynschez

Hey ladies, how are we all? Sorry for not posting for a while, just felt like having a break   


Wiggs, your bump is lovely, hopefully we'll all have one to post on here at some point so don't worry about offending anyone!  How long left now hun?   


Fi, hope AF has turned up by now and you're onto sniffing - I've never had to do that, seems a bit weird to me    This time is your's hun, i can feel it in me waters as my nana used to say   


Kitten, all the best for this time hun, sounds like it's nearly all go!


Sara, hope you and little ones are home and settled now, would love to see a pic or two when you get a spare moment (ha!)   


Clare, sounds like your keeping busy hun to say the very least - hope all goes well in Athens   


TK, I had short protocol, just straight onto high stimms with no d/regging this time - worked much better for me as I was a poor responder on the long protocol.  If you've got any questions feel free to ask and I'll do my best to answer them!


Zuri, how are you doing hun? Had that amazing holiday yet x x


Love to all x x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Lynshez,

i may well be a pain to you soon when i start as im sure will need lots of questions answered. am just waiting for 26 July to strt the pill for 3 weeks, so will see what happens then.
Thank you and caht soon

Trace
xx


----------



## Kitten 80

hi there 

Good luck for the 26th hon wont be far behind


----------



## cake bake

hiya, am now on the stimms!! AF arrived just in time on thursday so i started sniffing on friday and did my first injection last night - scary. feels good to be getting on with it but am kind of feeling quite quiet and low profile about it all. am avoiding friends etc so's as to not have to talk about it. 

wiggs, is lovely to see your bump, very nice one at that and its nice to have a reminder that that can happen after so much. are you all ready to go??

lyns, thanks lovely, i hope your waters are right.   what else you been up to? any good wine episodes, I'm being good and missing it alreadies.

TK, just ask away about the flare protocol, apart from the first few days on the tablets I've been doing great with it so far. remembering to sniff twice a day is hard work though.

clare, hope move plans going well and that you get your monica head on for all the planning of immunes etc.

kitten, whens your aqua thing, is it this week?

got to run for now, its jag and sniff time. hi to anyone i missed.

F xx


----------



## sarashy

Hey girlies. I just dont know where my time goes these days. Well actually thats not quite true it goes on dirty nappies and feeding and trying to get some sleep, and i wouldnt change any of it for the world. I really hope that you all get to experience how wonderful it is one day.


Kitten - not long till you aqua scan now, are you happy to be starting again? I always felt better when i was actively doing something.


Hey Fi - your back on it again too i see. Good luck huni. Come on uve done it before you can do it again.
everything crossed for you.


Tk - good luck with your tx, im afraid i dont know much about flare protocol but theres a wealth of info from the wonderful women on here.


Lyns - how are you my lovely? you sound like you need a bit of a hug    Hope ur ok.


Clare - Hows plans for the move and tx going? When is it you go? cant be long now.


Wiggs - look at that bump it looks so neat. Are you getting excited? not long now. Any signs of babies arrival yet? Im soooo excited for you and i didnt think labour was as bad as everybody says. Although i didnt have to do the pushing bit.


Zuri - how was the holiday? 


Hey to Kat, clom, twinks and anyone else ive missed.


AFM yes we are all home from hosp now and doing well. Although James doesnt seem to want to sleep at night. Last night though we had a tiny break through so hopefully fingers crossed i can have some sleep. Both boys going 4 hrs between feeds so i do get a little time to do other things. Anyway hope nobody minds as i know a few of you have asked for a picture so i will try and post one in a separate message after this.


Take care everybody and ill try and get on again soon.


sara
xx


----------



## sarashy

James and Christopher 2 1/2 wks old.
sara
x


----------



## Kitten 80

lovely pic hon they are beautifull


----------



## Lynschez

Sara, your boys are absolutely gorgeous, please give them a huge cuddle from me! x

Fi, good luck with the stimming hun, you're well on your way - my waters are usually accurate - lol!  Had a few wine filled nights, but not too bad really, I seem to have turned sensible for some reason!

I'm a bit miffed - just been onto my clinic thread and one lady who had a BFN last week has her follow up on 26th July - why am I waiting til August for mine!!!  Guess I should look at it as a break that'll do me good, but just frustrated me a bit when I read it.

Love to all x x


----------



## Kitten 80

hi lyns have you asked to be my friend on **?


----------



## tkbearlowey

Sarahshy,

Your boys are so beautifil....
LUCKY YOU

XXXXXXXXXX

|Trace xx


----------



## cake bake

awe, sara, they are just adorable, what a beautiful picture. They are such a lovely thing to see on here, especially knowing everything you have had to go through to get them.  am just still so delighted for you and your husband. enjoy every minute - although sorry you not getting much sleep. hugs from me to them and you      

xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Sara, OMG, how cute and adorable are your boys     You must be soooo proud of them    Good to hear that feeding is going well, hopefully James will get the hang of sleeping soon and it will all fall into place soon. I will probably be on here asking you for tips!! Did you read/follow any of the baby care books? I'm reading the Baby Whisperer at the moment which I've just realised is also on the Health channel too. I think that we have everything that we need now, and having to resist spending more money just because the things that I see in the shops are so lovely. All I need now is a baby and we're ready to go! I'm having another scan this afternoon so looking forward to that. Still feeling quite relaxed about the labour part of things, the way I see it is that it is a very small part of this journey that started over 5 years ago, to get this far has been the battle, labour is just another hurdle. You lot may want to quote me on that in a few weeks time of course      
It's so lovely to hear from you and see your little bundles    

Lyns, hope everything is ok     I can understand you being miffed, I would be too. May be the other lady just happened to call up when another apt  had been cancelled. Do your clinic keep a cancellation list? As you say the time out, though frustrating, may well be doing you well and giving your body more time to recharge ready to go again.   

Fi, how's the stimming going, do you have any follie scans coming up? Hope all is well and sending you lots of PMA for this cycle                 (I was the same for some of my cycles, just didn't feel the need to share the details with anyone and was happy getting on with things by myself.  I found it quite refreshing to see friends and family and not have to answer loads of questions about the tx as though my life was some sort of soap opera to them    As you can see I'm well over it now, hahaha, yeah right   ) 

Clare, I guess it's all busy, busy, busy for you at the mo, thinking of you        

Hi TK, Kitten, Zuri, Kat, Clom, Twinks and co, gotta go and give the cat her injection.


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi

Ah, aren't they gorgeous and far less trouble when they're sleeping!

Crazy life for me at the minute, had treatment in Athens this week.  Was great to meet a couple of fellow FFs and have a really good chat but the treatment wasn't nice.  Had DH white blood cells inserted under my skin using a long painful needle in six injections, pratically passed out I'm such a big girls blouse!.

House getting packed up next week and our one way tickets to Rome are booked for next Thursday morning.  Still so wrapped up in treatment that haven't really had time to worry about it, but know I still have loads to do!.

So, I'm off to attack my list!

Sounds like everyone is doing ok - (sorry about the appointment though Lyns, that's rotten).

Catch up soon.

  to everyone.


----------



## cake bake

ouch clare, that sounds painful, don't think you are being a big girls blouse at all. you are very brave and very determined and it will all be worth it i'm sure.

wiggs, that sums it up perfectly, i was wondering why i was being funny about it with my friends and it is the soap opera thing. no matter how well meaning they are it is a drama for them and it bugs me when i know they then tell their mums and their friends etc - like i'm entertainment.am being quite cautious with what i'm telling anyone, i don't mind some knowing but they not getting the gory details!!  is different on here though.  Good to hear that you all organised and looking forward to labour   i know you don't really mean that but you are right that its one small part of all this. am getting quite excited for you.

it is indeed scan time, was this morning. right side is doing great, although a couple of big bullies out in front at almost 16mm already with a bunch of 6 behind at 9mm and a couple of ickle ones that the nurse said won't do much. then over to left (feeling quite happy at that point) and that lazy ovary has ONE, a nice sized one though and a few tiny non events in the background.  is not brilliant but is not bad and its slightly better than where i was at this point last time. i'm still in the huff with leftie though. so back on monday morning for another scan. so a weekend of relaxing, lots water and protein, hoping to go see eclipse tomorrow night with some friends, anyone seen it yet?

hi and hugs to everyone. F xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps 

sorry been away not been in the mood to type    non stop    Aqua combined with hsg was the most pain full thing I have ever had.

Hope you are all ok


----------



## Clarebaby

Oh no Kitten, so sorry to hear it was rough. Hope you've had a few painkillers and have your feet up


----------



## Kitten 80

I did yesterday but back at work now


----------



## spooks

hello - just gatecrashing to wish wiggywoo - all the best     that's a lovely bump pic you've got   

sarashy - I don't 'know' you but had to say that your lovely boys have made me all gooey


----------



## Lynschez

Kitten,     so sorry it was so painful hun, hopefully it'll all be worth it in the long run   


Fi, sending you lots of      for your next scan, hopefully everything keeps growing and some of the stragglers decide to have a spurt and catch up.  Did you go see Eclipse?  Any good??


Clare, you are no way a big girls blouse, that really doesn't sound nice at all!!!!!   


Wiggs, not long now hun, are you all prepared, bag packed   


Sara, hope you're managing to get some sleep now, bet it's sooooo worthwhile tho, lucky devil    


Hi Zuri, Clom, Twink, TK, Kat & all, hope you're all ok   


I had a fab day at the races yesterday, ladies day at Market Rasen.  Was on a hen do, 44 ladies all dressed up and ready to party!! Won on a few races too, was most enjoyable, although my feet are complaining very loudly this morning about being in heels for 14hrs - the things we girls do eh?    x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning how are we all

Me well Had a lovely weekend saturday I went out clubbing on lemonade so funny watching drunk people and DH continue to complement me









Sunday was a complete lazy day did naff all watched movies all day and I cooked dinner (Chilli) for me and DH and continued to watch movies both laying on sofa







, that is why I haven't been on, Oh and a bit of whos your father







, I do not no what they did to me but boy it was amazing


----------



## cake bake

naughty kitten!   glad you having some fun and have recovered from that awful procedure. hoping though that it was very worth the pain in the end though.   

all going good for me at the moment, 2nd scan went well, even the left one now has 2 good ones. so I have just taken my hcg and its thursday morning for collection. am doing ok just now since i know whats happening, but really not looking forward to collection and all the unknowns from then on. how we manage to get through this i really don't know!

hope all is well for everyone, its very quiet just now! 

lyns, never got to see eclipse, was feeling really tired and had bad headaches, hoping for this weekend.

F xx


----------



## Züri

Morning girls


Sorry not been on sooner, had parents here till this morning since we got back from hols


Hope you're all OK, Sara your twinnies are gorgeous  x


Good luck cake bake x


----------



## Clarebaby

Good luck for tomorrow Cakey!       

Off to the airport tonight with our one way tickets - yikes!

Take care everyone


----------



## Kitten 80

Good luck cake bake


----------



## Züri

I have just read on ** wiggs has had her baby, I'll let her come on here and give you all the details


But many congrats Wiggs such wonderful news, I had to come over here to see your ticker as it seemed to come out of the blue but pretty good coming 9 days early and not having to go over due


Lots of love to you both 
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Congrats Wiggs


----------



## cake bake

lovely news, congrats wiggs and family. hope all is well and can't wait to hear about the baby. so pleased for you.    

sorry i been a bit remote lately, have been finding this cycle very hard and was so frozen with fear for the last few days that i couldn't talk - to anyone. it seemed to be going well after 2nd scan with a nice amount of follies and better blood levels, EC was thursday - got 6 eggs which was same as last time so that was ok. 5 fertilised (same again) but one was abnormal so 4 really. Day 2 = 1 x 4 cell and 3 x 2 cell - not so good, especially as the aim from discussions on EC day was to get to blastocyst if possible but was still going to try. Day 3 which was today, clinic called and only 2 were really developing so had to rush up to the clinic for ET this morning (husband driving like a lunatic to get us there on time). So I now have 2 embies on board, 1 x 8 cell and 1 x 7 cell, quality for both not as good as last time. I know i should be pleased but have been in tears all day and feel like its over already. the embryologist and doctor gave me a good talking too saying that they are very much pregnancy grade but i can't help thinking about what happened last time with better quality - doesn't leave me very hopeful. i so want to be excited and positive for my embies like i was on ET day last year and feel that i am letting them down already, maybe its just that 2nd time around its hard to feel as enthusiastic??  sorrry for being a bit down and negative but wanted to get these thoughts out my system.  

hope everyone is well.

Clare, I very much hope that you are on a beach somewhere in Italy adapting to your new way of living - have a glass of local wine for me. 

love and hugs to all. F xx


----------



## Züri

cake bake congrats on being pupo and stay positive, a girl over on the PR thread has triplets from 3 very low grade embies so stay positive. xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone,

As Zuri has mentioned our little bundle of joy has arrived! We gave birth to a little boy late on Thursday after what seemed like a very long labour. I will spare you the details, and the end result is that we are both well. Dh and I have decided to name him Albern Jacob, but of course you can call him Albie if you like  His birth weight was 6lb 10oz, we have the midwife visit today and she will weigh him again. 

As you can imagine life is hectic and out of control at the moment and I should really be taking this opportunity to take a nap whilst DH and Albern are!!! I shall be back sometime soon, in the mean time sending you all lots of love and hugs xxx (Sorry I haven't read back  )


----------



## Kitten 80

Wiggs Congrats hon now get some sleep


----------



## cake bake

congrats again wiggs! delighted for you - enjoy it all and we all want to see a pic when you can manage. take care. xx

(thanks zuri, i am feeling more positive today and am going to get on with enjoying being pupo - for the first week at least until the awful knicker watching begins next week.)

xx


----------



## Kitten 80

morning Cake Bake how are you feeling


----------



## cake bake

hi kitten, i'm ok, have been reading some old posts and it has made me realise that i am being a bit of an ungrateful brat and that 2 nice embies on board is a lot to be grateful for. am off work this week so that should help keep me relaxed. have appointment with counseller this afternoon at clinic so hopefully that will help get me in a better frame of mind too.  Hows you?


----------



## Kitten 80

very well atm happy to be moving forward , pick up drugs wednesday and and start next wednesday    

Your not ungrateful hon


----------



## cake bake

that's brilliant that you are starting next week, time is flying by.  lots of        for us both. there has been a lack of good news on here lately so hopefully some is due soon. xx


----------



## Kitten 80

There will be    aparently I am going to have a girl


----------



## Lynschez

Wiggs, many congratulations hun ((hugs)) What a gorgeous name too!!  Love to see a pic or two on here whenever you get the time!

Fi, two on board is great - congratulations on being PUPO!  You're not an ungrateful brat either, it's such a difficult time I think we build or expectations up without realising sometimes.  Praying this is your time hun and sending lots of sticky vibes your way  x

Kitten, not long til you start now, hopefully you and Fi can post some good news on here soon! x

Zuri, nice to hear from you hun, how are things going with you?

Claire, how was the move/flight?  Bet it's so exciting for you!!!!

Love to Sara, hope your little ones are doing well (hugs) for all of you x

x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hope so      let me be a mummy


----------



## Clomidia

Wiggs, trust me to not bother browsing ** in ages... CONGRATULATIONS darling... so so pleased for you and dh ... big hugs and cuddles and can't wait to hear all about Albie 
Wishing you many years of happiness!!! 

Sara, congrats on the twins too! Wowee... I have missed a lot! 

Cake Bake, congrats on being PUPO... really hope this is the one for you 

Zuri, how are you doing! Must have a ** chat sometime soon   

Everyone else, big hugs and thinking of you all, hope you are all happy, healthy and either about to be PUPO, definitely PUPO, PG or WITH CHILD


----------



## Clomidia

Me again... just read back over all the comments I've missed    Sorry I have missed so much chat and I feel bad for ignoring your questions. All I can say is that life has been flying by the last few months and I haven't had time to come on properly and chat... I will try to do better! 

I know a few of you had some questions about adoption so I will try to answer them as best I can   

Lyns, we are in the UK so looking at agencies here. I tried my LA but they were pretty useless and basically didn't want to deal with us, and recommended we go to an agency/charity as we'd be better served there.  I then rang the agency linked to our LA and they never rang me back so... not much luck there!! But, I did ring a few more and got some info and chatted to some really lovely people and we have decided to go with one for now and see what happens.  I wish you the best of luck with you appointment next month; be prepared in advance as much as you can, with questions, etc, as ours was tough after our 2nd ivf -  emotionally very hard to take. I hope you get some positive news from yours. 

Clare - how is Rome?!?! Woweee... hope you're enjoying settling in. The children we are considering will more than likely be domestic adoptions, as we cannot afford inter-country adoptions and a number of countries have also closed their borders to the UK. I think it is Russia where most people go for inter-country these days and I've been informed that some of the children there are in orphanages for a long time, lacking in socialisation and stimulation. It is so so sad and so hard to know what is best, but we are looking at domestic first and foremost.  

Cake Bake, sorry to read that you felt so deflated after ET (but glad you are feeling better about it now!). I was the same on our second IVF though and think that perhaps you're right and it is something about doing it over again. I guess we know the heartbreak from before, and are perhaps preparing ourselves somehow in case the news is not good. But you do have two fab embies on board so I have fingers and toes crossed for your bfp.      You asked about dh being a fan of adoption, and said your dh was not - do you mind me asking why he feels that way? Is it an absolute No or a maybe in the future? Perhaps it is the acceptance that it's the end of the road for ttc that puts people off adoption?  I think it is fear of the unknown for our dh's at times too.  For mine, it was very much the case that he was still getting over the disappointments of the last few years, and couldn't bring himself to risk more disappointment again... We also both wanted to be sure we were done with ivf and needed to take some time out. 

DH said last month though that when we started out on this road we wanted to have a family, and that desire and want hasn't changed. So perhaps our family will come differently to what we expected or hoped or planned, but the desire is still there and therefore we will look at the adoption route. The only other alternative is not to have children at all, and we are both not sure that is for us right now. That's not to say we won't change our minds; we're very much at the early stage and not 100% sure... but we are pursuing it, I suppose and going to see what happens.  Does that make sense? 

Any other adoption questions, please feel free to ask ladies ... and I'm happy to post on here as we go along if any of you are interested    I'm very much learning as I go along, there's so much to get my head around! Oh, and don't get me started on the whole "ethnic matching" thing - there's one rule for one agency and another for others!!!   

AFM, despite all of this going on, I think I had (or believe I had) another chem pg about 5 weeks ago. AF was a few days late and I was refusing to test and the longer I waited the more tempted I was - but then crash, bang, horrible horrible AF arrived, and I was in a lot of pain and very upset about it all. It seemed to be pretty much on a par with the chem pg I had a couple of years ago, and also what happened last year, as I normally have very short, reasonably pain-free AFs. My next AF arrived 3 weeks later to the day, so totally caught me by surprise as it was so early, and so now I don't know when to expect the next one... who knows?! It makes me very sad as it makes me feel like I'm failing all over again and our wee embie is trying to stick but can't... so basically a BLEUGH time all round.  It has taken me a while to deal with it and pg announcements are tough right now... Oh well, onwards and upwards.  

So ... on to adoption... as I said above, we have narrowed down our agencies and have decided to go to an open day for one in September. I will pop back on and let you gals know how it goes   

PS Kitten - good luck with your next cycle   

PPS HI to Twinkle, Kat, and everyone else, big hugs gals   

PPPS Sara gorgeous picture!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps 

my blood showed i have low testosterone and they think thats why im not getting pregnant so they have put me on tablets northisterone 3 times a day startling day 15 then email leona and she will tell me when to stop  then i will have af contact on day 1have scan and start stimms blooming menapur 4 powder 1 water  then day 7scan and start another jab cetrotide to stop ov then when ready do trigger pregnyl.


----------



## Züri

Hy Clom lovely to hear from you, I'm not online as much these days either and I must have missed a post some where re adoption, I had no idea you were looking into it but am thrilled to hear you are and wish you so much luck with it all, I know it's an emotional and stressful journey and it makes me a little angry to hear how they make you jump through hoops to take a child in yet all these chavs are popping them out left right and centre but keep strong both of you and I hope you get your dream, I still don't rule out adoption for a second child 


xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Zuri how are you my lovely


----------



## Züri

Hi Kitten I'm good thanks how are you? sorry i don't get much time to come on here these days and read back and do personals, work is so busy


xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I am very well thank you I am getting ready to start treatment first get me tesosterone sorted


----------



## cake bake

clom, thanks for coming back and opening up about your experience so far and thoughts on adoption.  am so sorry to hear thought that you had a bad experience again with the possible chem preg,  it never gets easier.  does it not make you wonder thought that it could still happen for you?  for us with adoption, i think my husbands current thought is that he still desperately wants his own child (as we all do!) and doesn't want someone elses, so hes at the, mine or none stage.  I'm not too worried about his thoughts on that just now, but i do know that if his thoughts stay that way it could be a problem in the future as i am most def open to adoption - sometimes i feel selfish about the lengths i am going to to have my own when there are so many kids out there that need love and a home. as zuri said, if i manage one of my own i wouldn't rule it out for a second either. can't believe though how unresponsive some of the agencies have been, makes me even sadder that these kids might not be being represented properly.  good luck with it all clom, keep us posted. x

kitten, sounds like you are doing the flare protocol next? 

thats me almost through the first week, have been nice and calm as there is not much you can do about things. its the next week i am dreading when i start analysing everything and knicker watching - fun fun!

Hope everyone is all well,

F xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes the 2nd week is a night mere but we all forget to take our own advise and relaxe   , AF is coming so come on next cycle


----------



## cake bake

I am now in to the madness of the 2WW - was calm last week and then woke up at 4am last night in a panic and was crying all morning - which my husband loved as he had a rare hangover


----------



## sarashy

Just a quick one to give Fi a hug     . I promise ill come on and catch up soon. been having a bit of a rubbish time, ive had a blood clot on my lung and Christopher has got a big hernia which we are going to the childrens hospital for on Tuesday. Then i had to go to the in laws this wknd   . I promise ill get on again soon. 
       to those who need it. And Fi i hope you manage to stay sane whens OTD?
sara
xxx


----------



## Lynschez

Fi, sending you big hugs, I think it's normal at some point in the 2ww to have a wobble, just a shame DH had a hangover when you had yours!  Hope you're feeling better today (hugs) x

Sara, so sorry to hear you're having a rubbish time of it ((hugs)).  Hope you and Christopher recover soon and things go well for you both xxx

Clom, nice to hear from you, and thanks for filling me in on your adoption plans/experiences. DH & I have had some talks about adoption in the longer term, but I honestly don't know if it's for us or not, so it's always good to hear of other people's experiences. 

Kitten, hope you get sorted soon so that you can get tx underway xx

Love to everyone else, hope little ones and bumps are all doing well xx

AFM, pleased it's now August so follow up not too long now, feels like it's been an age getting here! xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Lyns I am on me way dear    just have some tablets then start next cycle day 3


----------



## cake bake

sara - blood clot?? what happened, that sounds awful, so glad you are ok. hope Christopher got on well today, poor wee thing. sounds like its been a really stressful time - especially with in-law visits on top of all that!! take it easy and we'll catch up when you can. 

friday is test day, feels like forever away, am getting tempted to buy a pee stick but i'll be good. am def not managing to stay sane, is on my mind constantly. keep waking in the middle of the night panicking about it all. dreading the next two days as i'm guessing that's when period will arrive if its on its way, am trying hard not to read anything in to any symptoms but its near on impossible, one minute i think its a good sign, the next a bad sign.  going quietly la la la      

lyns, not long till your appointment. have you got any thoughts on trying anything different, guess though that it will be medicated cycles for the FET? 

hi all, hope everyone is doing well.  xx


----------



## MrsBrown

Just a very short post to say Im thinking of you Fi.
Really really hope this is finally your turn and and your wishes are granted.
Love Karen xxxxxxxx


----------



## cake bake

Karen!! wow, lovely to hear from you again, how are you? are you finally going ahead in November? (was thinking i really needed to email you and see how you were).

sadly it looks like my year from hell is continuing, i started brown spotting yesterday and its getting heavier today, still brown though - is horrible and unhealthy looking. left work in tears yesterday and have called in sick today as i am just so fed up and gutted. called clinic and have still to go in for blood test tomorrow - pointless. to make matters worse, i called nhs clinic to see where i am  on their waiting list (was originally 14 months so due to start prob in december) and its now stretched to 22 months - WTF!! so trying to get my head around doing yet another private cycle. not giving up just getting steadily poorer.  And for anyone in 2WW, my symptoms during 2WW were almost a mirror of my positive outcome cycle (until the bleeding) so it just goes to show the 2ww tells you nothing and pay no attention.

xx


----------



## Lynschez

Fi, (((((huge, massive hugs)))))  

I'm really hoping that it still works out for you, there are some positive stories on here about ladies that have had a full on bleed and gone onto have a BFP, I really pray that you become one of them.

As for the waiting list - that's something to think about another time, try and focus on tomorrow and I'll be thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cake bake

thanks lyns, have been sitting reading all those kinds of posts for the last hour or so trying to find some hope. but have just been to loo and its going to red now, no cramps yet so i know its not up to full speed yet - def game over. am not even crying today, just very very very fed up.  i so wanted to be pregnant again for my due date of last one, was a bit of a target. x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps

Cake bake sorry hon   

Why have I not been getting your posts   

My AF has come and gone 2 days as usual so its count down now 12 days till start


----------



## sarashy

Good evening, Just wanted to give Fi a big      while i have two mins to myself. Sorry thats things havent gone your way darlin. I totally understand the wanting to be pg by ur due date. I was the same. didnt managed it though.      that one day your stalk will come huni xx Yes hun a blood clot on my lung, complication of c section. All gone now though i hope.


Kitten good luck for starting tx


lyns will you be starting tx again after your follow up?


Went to hosp on tues with Christopher, hes got to have an op in the next couple of weeks. Also James decided to show me that he to had a hernia on monday night so mentioned it to the consultant while we was there. Now both boys are having an operation on the same day. I not sure my nerves can take it. Im an anaesthetic nurse by trade and i know far to much about surgery. Think i may need something to knock me out while theyre in.


Hope everyone ok as can be.
big hugs
sara
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Sarshy my love


----------



## cake bake

sara, so glad they caught the clot in time. I know someone else that the same thing happened to after a C section and it wasn't a good outcome. you take care of yourself which is obviously impossible just now with the boys. fingers crossed all goes well for their op, i'm sure it will but can understand you needing to be knocked out too. will be thinking of you all.  xx


----------



## Kitten 80

hi Cake bake how are you honey


----------



## Clomidia

cakebake... big big hugs honey, so sorry...      Is it definitely over? I'm so gutted for you

kitten, good luck with next cycle   

fi, good luck with boys ops, fingers crossed for you   

zuri, hope you're keeping well hun, yes, we're at the adoption stage. Heads still all over the place but we can't just sit and do nothing   

I don't think I'll ever stop hoping and wishing we might get our bfp by some miracle, well not till the menopause I suppose, just wish i could have ithe oul mp now so we could somehow move on with life and stop hoping. It's the hope that hurts more than anything else.


----------



## Züri

Hey Clom, lovely to hear from you, saw your france pics on ** looks lovely. I imagine it's hard to ever give up on your own child but you will get your own child when you adopt! it all sounds very exciting xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi PEEPS

How are you all 

Cake bake    again 

Hi Clom   I don't think anyone of us will ever give up hope   

Hi Zuri how are you hon


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to say that I am reading regularly but don't have the time to post at the moment. Life here is getting a little easier each day as we all get to know each other better. DH was back to work today so despite Mum spending all day with me it was still a struggle. Peace has resumed tonight though so I'm going to head off for a little nap myself before the next feed.

I'm constantly thinking of you all, esp Cakey and send biggest warmest hugs your way xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Wiggs How is your little one


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi Everyone,

Just had a quick read through and first of all, so so sorry Fi       .  I hope that you are ok and have a bit more clarity about what to do next.  I understand the pressure of due dates, if things go to plan my OTD will be around my due date at the end of October so hope I get a positive outcome.  Just    to you.

Sara - boy that sounds scary, hope all is well now and that you are fully recovered.

Wiggs - it's a shock to the system having a new born at home isn't it.  You can barely find a minute to yourself, so hope you are coping ok and managing to get out the house (even if it does take an hour!)

Zuri, Clom, Kitten and everyone else, hope all is well with you.

We are just crazy busy here trying to get the house and everything sorted out, only got our internet connection on Tuesday so this feels like a luxury!.  We have been in two weeks and there are still boxes everywhere I look and seem to be spending a fortune in local DIY store and Ikea.  Just want to get it all done so we can enjoy the summer a bit.

It is roasting hot here which makes it really hard to get anything done, I've actually lost half a stone with the heat and all the running up and down stairs shifting boxes.

We are really enjoying being out here; struggling our way through the language barrier and the mosquitos are driving me mad but other than that it's good.

We are off to Athens on the 22nd for a few days and more LIT treatment - ouch - know what to expect this time!.  Then hopefully will get to meet with my Clinic again early September to discuss meds etc.

Bye for now, take care everyone


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Clare


----------



## cake bake

hi clare, so great to hear from you. can totally sympathise, we did 3 foreign moves in 5 years and i still can't understand why my first weeks of all were spent in ikea and the european equivalents of b&q - when i thought i had enough furniture. enjoy it all, its great fun. hope you all settling in well.  thanks for hugs, i;m doing surprisingly ok, first week was awful but i'm kind of coming to terms with the idea that its possible that i might never have children - however i won't give up without a fight.

got follow up letter from clinic which they send after they review at their weekly meeting after your outcome. am so annoyed as they didn't seem to recognise that i had been through two different protocols, they just said that they felt it was the right protocol (even though i think it went badly compared to my first protocol) and that after 3 sets of embryo transfers that there might be implantation issues, therefore to look in to laser assisted hatching and various other drugs. am peed off as i did manage an implantation and even though it didn't work out i think its a bit early to be calling in the desperate measures??

hows everyone?

kitten where are you at?


----------



## Kitten 80

Cake Bake They always dicover these thing to bloomin far into it   , I have affically started today whoo hoo


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone

Clare, your move, although, hectic, sounds fab!  Hope you get sorted soon so that you can enjoy it!  Also, hope everything goes well with LIT x

Fi, pleased your feeling ok.  What clinic are you at?  I'm assuming you have an actual gollow up appointment too before you start again, so question it all then hun - sometimes they think about things more when you're sat in front of them!  I remember going for my first IVF consult and they hadnt actually read my file and realised i'd already done 3 x IUI!!!

Kitten, what have you started today? d/regging??

Hi Wiggs, Sara - hope your little ones are doing well  x 

Zuri, how are things going with you hun?  Any more scans yet?

AFM, weekend in London was fun.  Had a girls day out on the Saturday as it was one of my friends 50th - her surprise was to see a show - all the fun of the fair staring David Essex (and all his 'hits') - OMG, soooo cheesy and it was like watching my dad on stage!!! We were on the 2nd row too, which made it worse and we had eye contact!  Anyway, the 'older' ladies in our gang were soooo excited it was hilalrious!  And then, like the groupies of a boy band, we hot footed it round to the 'backstage' area to meet the man himself - I have now had my photo taken with David Essex - what a claim to fame - lol.

Love to all x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Lyns well not sure if its called d/reg because these pills are to help with my tortestorone    then I start stims in 2 weeks


----------



## cake bake

hi lyns, sounds like a cracking night with old man essex! its your follow up tomorrow isn't it? How you feeling about it? I'm at GCRM in glasgow, they have an excellent reputation, one of the best in the country, and they get rated for individual treatment of people rather than a number - so I do feel let down that I currently don't feel very individual to them. Am going to write a email with my thoughts on their letter and politely ask them to review my case again properly before my follow up on the 30th.   

kitten, what pills you on? are you feeling manly??   

F x


----------



## Kitten 80

northisterone


----------



## cake bake

For Boo


----------



## Lynschez

Hey ladies - apologies in advance for the 'me' post!

Didn't post yesterday after follow up, after reading Bubsy's & Poochie's positive ones I felt even worse about moaning, but I've hardly slept and feel terrible today, so here I am :-(  

Well, appointment was 1hr late - no apology (as expected).  The appointment was with Mrs Sharma, so had high hopes of some answers etc - ha!  She skimmed notes,  said that it was a reasonable cycle and that we had two good looking blasts for FET - fine.  I asked about the bleeding early again etc. and she said gestone this time round then - at the point DH had my hand squeezed very tightly, as I pointed out that I had been on gestone for both fresh IVFs - why oh why do we have a follow up appointment if they dont even read the notes!!!!!!!!!!!!  Anyway, she couldn't give me much more than that, said I could have pessaries if I wanted but she would recommend gestone.  Just said that it must have been one of those things.  

Then she said that we may have to pay (we are NHS at the moment) as PCTs are now going back to funding only one cycle, and we've had two (although we were told originally that our PCT funded 3).  Now I know I'm sooooo lucky to have had this, and really don't mean to sound ungrateful, but we were told at OTD that FET was still covered by the funding for the 2nd cycle, so it came like a bolt out of the blue really.  Plus DH has always had an issue with paying for something that only has a 30% chance of working when we are soooo skint.  Anyway, she's going to look into it and get back to us, but wanted us to book in for nurse consult as we left.  Only problem - cos she was so late, receptionist had left!  So had to leave paperwork under phone (Dr Jo's advice) and hope for a phone call today (data protection anyone!!!!).

Sorry for the rant, and I know I sound like an ungerateful, moaning mere, but feel really down about it all today and don't know what to do with myself.  DH didn't really talk at all about it last night.  I know he doesn't want to pay (to be honest, we haven't got the money) but I'd sort of set myself a limit of 3 cycles, paying or not, and now it feels like the rug has been pulled out from underneath me x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning sorry Lyns that sounded like a horrible fu   , hope all is sorted for you.

I am day 3 of drugs and my head is feeling funny all ready   , keep going dizzy and it frightends me


----------



## cake bake

Lyns, sorry I late on replying and giving you a hug for that horrible and frustrating day. It makes me really angry that they can be so flippant when reviewing your notes and not even bothering to look that embarrassed when they get caught out. I just still have a feeling that they need to do more about your short luteal phase, your body is on its path to your period before it prob has time to register any implantation - I'm not a doctor and i'm guessing but it just doesn't feel right. have you had any second opinion on that? hope your PCT don't bale out on you now. I know what husbands are like about the money but when it comes down to it they usually cave in. its quiet on here just  now so if you need any additional support or a rant feel free to PM me.   

Kitten, you must be well on your way now. hope its going well and you feeling good. lots of PMA.

I finally emailed clinic tonight to ask them to review my case before my appointment on 30th - feels good to get that done. have also booked a hol for beginning of october - is money we should keep for next cycle - but we really need a break for a bit anyway. 

hugs to all.  F xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning my lovelys

Cake bake I am on day 9 off pills so AF is due sunday scan and stimms monday scan next friday and the following tuesday ec on that thursday


----------



## Lynschez

Hi Fi, thanks for the hugs. I totally agree with you about the short luteal phase, but this is the 2nd consultant I've seem that's said it's ok (works about about 14 days according to them?!?!?). I'm not overly convinced either  I'm going to query it again when we go for our nurse consult next Tuesday, but if I don't get anywhere I don't know what to do! Part of me wants to top up my gestone with the pessaries that I've got left from my last IUI, but when I asked about this last time I was told this can be detrimental, but reading other threads on here, other clinics seem to do it, so I really don't know. Just feel that it's a waste of two perfectly good blasts if I don't try something different this time, and also worried that this might be the last chance I get, so want to give it my all if that makes sense!

Sorry, that turned into a rant didn't it?     

Anyway, pleased that you emailed about your review. Hopefully you'll get some good news on Monday   

Have you booked anywhere good for your hols?? 

Kitten, wow, that seems like a very organised two weeks you have coming up - I really hope that this one works out for you and you get your BFP, sending you lots of       

Hi everyone else, very quiet on here, hope everyone is ok and doing well   

L xx


----------



## Lynschez

I have no idea how half of that turned into the tiniest writing ever! However, this is what it said  :

Anyway, pleased that you emailed about your review. Hopefully you'll get some good news on Monday







Have you booked anywhere good for your hols?







? Kitten, wow, that seems like a very organised two weeks you have coming up - I really hope that this one works out for you and you get your BFP, sending you lots of





















Hi everyone else, very quiet on here, hope everyone is ok and doing well


----------



## Kitten 80

HI Lyns 

I so hope this is my turn I will be so happy   , but you rant away


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi 

Hope everyone is ok.

Lyns - sorry to hear about your visit with the clinic, these clinics are awful and treat us with no respect; it's like we are just cheques on legs to them and they have no concept of the emotional investment we have in this process.    Your rant is warranted.  Have you thought of trying Progesterone Cream - apparently can extend cycle by couple of days??

Kitten - hope AF is behaving and you are on next phase of your treatment.        and    that this is your turn.

Sara and Wiggs - hope you are coping - amazing how such little people can create so much hard work! - hope you are managing to get some sleep.

Cakey, Zuri, Everyone Else, hope all well with you.

AFM - we are just back from Athens for my second LIT treatment.  It went fine, I just have the usual red lumps in my arm where the injections went in, but it wasn't too bad.  We had a few days out there and spent Monday on Aegina (one of the closest islands to Athens), it was gorgeous and we had such a lovely day.  On Tuesday morning we managed to drag ourselves to the Acropolis (not easy in 35 degree heat!).  We have one more visit and then it's all systems go in October.

Still loving being out here in Rome.  Missing friends and family but the weather and our new life is fantastic and I am happier than I've been in a few years.

Really nice to have all you guys to keep in touch with - thanks   

C


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Claire nope AF still not arrived so not started yet


----------



## Clomidia

Hi guys.. yes, it is quiet on here.  Hope everyone is ok. 
Clare, your few days away sounds lovely (despite the injections) I really hope the move continues to make you happy and you enjoy your new life there. Do you have any dates for your next IVF then? Are you going to be travelling back to the UK for it, or do it in Athens? (sorry if you said this before) 

Lyns, I can feel your frustration... arggghhhh... I agree that it seems crazy to do the same ole thing again for your FET when it didn't work last time, but each time is different I guess so I just really hope you get that bfp. The whole PCT funding thing is absolutely a nightmare and something we shouldn't have to be worrying about, but unfortunately it seems to be getting worse now. We were only funded for once cycle and our PCT are supposed to be "reviewing" things but I haven't heard from them in over a year and I doubt anything has changed. It's horrible that a decision is made partly because of finances but unfortunately it happens. I really hope this FET works for you and you don't have to worry about cycle no 3. 

Kitten, good luck   

AFM, no news really. This time last year I was on the 2ww on our final tx cycle. Seems sad. But I can't believe it's been a year already. Feel a bit better about being childless, although I still have my low days of course, particularly around births and bumps, but that's life, hey...   

Hi to everyone else... all you success stories out there.. big hugs xx


----------



## sarashy

Hi girlies, Hopefully i will get 10mins to write something before the boys wake up again.
Hope everybody is well.


Clom - Glad that you are feeling ok. Time really does fly doesnt it.


Lyns - Have you got any answers on what your doing next cycle yet?


Clare - did you have a nice time away? Hows Athens going? you still enjoying it?


Kitten - Not long till EC now how are you feeling? How many follies are showing?


Wiggs - hows things with baba hun?


Kat - how are you hun.


Twinks - Hope you r ok.


Fi - hows things huni? you get anywhere with your clinic?


Hi to anyone ive missed.


AF us well Jim had his operation 2 weeks ago but Chris got cancelled as he has a urine infection. Hopefully being done this friday if the sample comes back clear tomorrow. FIngers crossed. Then its on with my op, ive to have my gall bladder out. Great fun, just what i need but im not having anything till the boys are sorted. The hospitals have been a monumental cock up as usual. Good job Manchester childrens hospital were ok or i wouldnt be taking chris bk for his.
I cant believe the news the other day about funding for assisted conception, its just ridiculous. I really hope none of you are too affected as i think it said Warrington have pulled all sevices.     for you all that you all get at least the treatments that you were promised. Im hoping they dont pull funding either for selfish reasons that if they dont i may have a new job. Hopefully it would be  mine, Who better to do the job than someone who's had pretty much every treatment they do.


Nurse just been to weigh the boys Jim 10lb5 (birth weight 4lb13) and Chris 9lb9 (birth weight 4lb4) What the hell is in my breast milk!!! 11 wks old on wednesday.


Hope all well. Will try and keep up as and when they sleep.     For some more BFP's on here soon.
Sara
xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps a quick post then I shall read

I have a grade b womb which is brilliant apparently, right side a 12 an 11 5 small left side a 3x10 and 11 and a 6.5 mm lining







thats the good news, bad news is they have found that I have fluid in my tube which every woman has but mine is a lot lot more and is toxic to eggs embryo's sperm so they have told me to come back wednesday for scan to see how I am and if fluid has increased or gone and at ec they will becarful to avoid it, I am waiting for phone call to see if I have to up or down my dose.


----------



## Clomidia

Oh kitten, good luck, really hope they are able to do something and you will have ec as normal, fingers and toes crossed for you     

sara, them's big boys alright!   Wish you loads of luck with C's op, and your own! And good luck for the job too


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Clom


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all

I would like to join this thread as I have had 2 unsuccesfull iui & 3rd attempt cancelled due to clomid not producing any follicles. I have an appointment with consultant on 28th of this month to talk about my next steps which I have been told will most likely be ivf. 

I never realised just how stressfull this would all be.

Shell x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi hon it gets a lot worse but we are here for you every step


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi Shell

Yes, it is all very stressful and like Kitten says, it doesn't get any easier once you move to IVF from IUI.  I do think though that IUI prepares you for IVF with all the hospital visits, etc.

This thread is a bit quiet at the moment due to it's own success! several ladies are pregnant/just had babies so have their hands full!.  You are more than welcome to join our small band though or you could try 'poor responders' I know that is an active thread and you may find some tips re protocols, etc.

Best wishes for now
C


----------



## Kitten 80

I no come on people talk


----------



## sarashy

Morning ladies. 
Hi Shell and welcome. As the other lovely ladies have said stick with it ivf is very stressful but so worth it. I had twin boys 3 months ago and def think all the stress was worth it. It is a little quiet on here at the min but the girls that are around are fantastic and great support. Good luck Hun. 

Kitten any news? U still in for ec tomorrow?
Saraxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Sarshy na not tomorrow monday or tuesday I will find out in a bit


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi ladies,

I feel so terrible for not posting much at the moment, I try to get on and keep up-to-date with you all but I'm embarassed to say that I struggle to remember what I've read by the time I've moved on to the next post     

Things are good here and getting better each day, we've had a growth spurt this week which seemed like round the clock feeding, I reckon I need match sticks to keep my eyes open! I seem to spend half of my time in a sleep deprived grumpy mood with DH and the other half apologising for being so grumpy!!! Having said all of that our little boy is amazing and I am in total awe of him, I could just sit and look at him all day, the little faces he makes and the beautiful smiles he's now giving us. All I can say is that the journey was a lot longer than I had ever anticipated and I know a lot more about things I never thought I'd need to know about but I would do it all over again, he is so worth it. I just hope that each and every one of you will feel and experience the same very soon.

Kitten, good luck for EC, I'll be keeping a watch to see how you get on and mentally sending lots of      your way (and to everyone else) even if I'm not posting much.      

Shell, hi and good luck, if you have any questions ahead of your consultation ask away, the ladies on here are very knowledgeable and I'm sure can answer just about anything thrown their way     

Sara, how did you get on, did Chris have his op today? I so hope everything is ok, I can't believe how much you are having to go through, not only with the boys but having to have an op yourself too. Hats off to you, not sure how I would have coped in your position, but then I guess we just have to get on with things don't we. Hope that all is as well as can be and that each op is a success     

Hey Clom, can't believe that's it's been a year since your last cycle, it's tough when the anniversaries pass by each year     Seems like you are doing well with your studies/work, hope that all else is well in Clom world   

Clare, how did it go in Athens? When is your next LIT? Good to hear that life in Rome is going well and that you are getting settled. How is it with the language barrier, are you picking up the lingo quickly? Really hope that you have success with your cycle in October, the extra immunes tx is so draining, but as I said earlier it is worth it, and I hope that is the case for you    

Lyns,      it all sounds very confusing at the moment, especially when we are sceptical about the advice we are getting. Have you considered having a consultation elsewhere just to get another person's opinion that isn't involved? I know that this will inevitably mean more money, but like you say you want to be confident of what you are doing before you have two beautiful embies transferred next time.   

Hi Twinks, Kat, Fi, Zuri and co


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi Wiggs!

Lovely to hear from you, can't say you haven't been missed!

It is a shock to the system when the little one arrives, sleep is something you soooo take for granted till you can't have any!  One is really hard, I am so in awe of anyone that has two bundles to manage (hats off to you Sara).  Nice to know you are still keeping in touch with us all though!.

I have one more LIT trip to Athens and then start down regging at the end of this month hopefully - provided that is that I can get in touch with my contact at my IVF clinic here in Rome.  Everything happens so slowly here, it truly is the mediterranean!.  It took 1 1/2 hours yesterday to open a bank account with a complete 'computer says no' jobsworth yesterday.  

We are slowly picking up the lingo though, and my little Sophie started Italian nursery this week - she is so amazing to have taken on that challenge.  Was really hard leaving her knowing she couldn't understand a word of what people were saying, but she has coped amazingly.  Needless to say I am spoiling her somewhat at home!.

The summer has kind of gone by without me stressing too much about No 2 but I am starting to feel the pressure now the time is drawing nearer.       

Hope everyone is good!

C


----------



## Clomidia

Hi all 
How's everyone? 

Kitten, how are things? What's happening with your tx? Have you had EC? 

Wiggs, good to hear from you! No need to apologise - you have your hands full sweetie! Glad you are enjoying it! Thanks for remembering, yes, it's been a year since our last failure. I was kind of sad last week. I got a bit emotional now and again (AF hasn't helped!! - or all the new babies and bumps I appear to be surrounded by!!!) Got to pick myself up and keep going though   

Shell, sorry you have to join here. I wish you loads and loads of luck with IVF. Unfortunately it is very tough and you will have good days and bad days but I hope it will all be worth it for you. Sadly I'm not one of the lucky ones on here who can say ivf is worth - it was just a big emotional pain in the @ss for me    But I'm still alive and healthy so it's not the end of the world. Good luck anyway!! 

Clare, sounds like everything's going ok over there - are you ready for visitors yet?


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Clom EC tomorrow at 8am   , hows things with you hon


----------



## sarashy

Hey kitten hope ur enjoying ur drug free day. Good luck for tomorrow.    for lots of nice follies for u. 
Sara x


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you hon I am well sleepy


----------



## Clarebaby

Good luck for tomorrow Kitten!


----------



## Züri

Kitten good luck for tomorrow xxxx


Sorry been a rubbish poster, just not sure what to say these days really   


But I am still reading and keeping track


Clom lovely to hear from you, can't believe it's been a year! time flies, we did our 3rd cycle exactly a year later and it just felt so fast i wasn't really feeling ready, a year seems to pass too quickly these days. 


xx


----------



## Kitten 80

thank you


----------



## Clomidia

Ooh good luck for tomorrow Kitten!!! Keep thinking positive thoughts     

Zuri, yeah I know! The time has flown by! We have our open day at an adoption agency this week... fingers crossed it goes ok


----------



## Züri

Ooh Clom exciting! keep us informed of your adoption journey - i know i'll be very interested! still; not ruled it out for number 2 


xx


----------



## sarashy

Thinking of u and praying for u kitten. X


----------



## Lynschez

Hey everyone, sorry it's been a while, internet went missing for a while there!


Kitten, hope everything went well today hun and you got lots of lovely eggs collected      


Hi Shell & welcome to the thread. Sorry you're finding it stressful, to be honest I think we're all surprised how difficult it can be.  Hope you get some answers on the 28th and get moving onward and upward!!   


Wiggs, lovely to hear from you, pleased LO is doing well.  Give him a cuddle from me if you would be so kind   


Sara, how are you little ones doing? Has Christopher had his op yet?  Again, cuddles please   


Clom, hope all goes well at your open day hun    Please keep us informed of your journey, it might inspire me to consider it   


Clare, pleased things are going well in Italy - go Sophie for learning the lingo    I can't begin to tell you how wonderful it sounds being out there and how jealous I am of you for having the courage to do it all   


Zuri, things are progressing well for you I hope, how wonderful is your bump looking?


Fi, haven't heard from you for a while hun, hope things are ok   


AFM, had scan today and cyst has disappeared, so I am now d/regging for FET.  Seems to have happened very quickly all of a sudden   


Love to all x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps i got 8 eggs today bit sleepy still so speak properly tomorrow


----------



## Lynschez

Well done Kitten,    you get a good fert rate and a welcome phone call tomorrow.  Get some sleep hun, you deserve it   x


----------



## shell4roy

Hiya

Thanx for all the good wishes. Right now the only question I have is when I start the injections, do they hurt as I am not a big fan of needles lol?
I know it will be worth it in the end if I get the much wanted bundle/bundles of love I yearn for tho.

Good Luck to everyone.

Shell x


----------



## Lynschez

Morning Shell, for me the needles were ok, they are so fine you don't really feel them when they go in, the only thing is your tummy can sometimes get tender after a few days of the drugs, but a 'warm' hot water bottle can help with that, and a few ladies have said that they feel that it can also encourage your follies to grow    Once you get over the initial 'fear' of injecting yourself you become an expert in a very short space of time   


Kitten,    you get a good news phone call this morning .  Hope you're feeling ok this morning too   


Hi everyone else xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps

just managed to walk over to comput I got fed up using my phone









I got yhe call 7 out of 8 were good enough to inject and 4 fertalised , they are putting them back in at 11:20 saturday







and freezing my other 2 , can you belive it I am so happy and I can not belive they are puttin 2 back in I will have my luke an laya skywalker









so how you all been.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Great news Kitten, over the moon for you          

Shell I didn't find injecting too bad, but then I have a diabetic cat that I have to inject twice a day so I thought if she can put up with it then surely I can put up with it too! I was on Gonal so was lucky enough to have the pre-loaded injector pens which are really easy. I usually wiped the area first and just pulled some of my excess belly out (I have enough to pinch more than an inch, especially now    ) and injected into the soft squidgy stuff. Good luck, try not to worry too much about it because the thought really is worse than the reality.

Lyns, cuddles have been dutifully given as per your instructions    Fab news about your forthcoming FET, exciting times ahead        

Clom, hope you come away from the adoption open day filled with optimism and positivity, it would be an extremely lucky baby/child to have you as a mummy     

Zuri, if you're not sure what to say you can start by telling us how you and your bump are, then you could tell us what you have bought or are planning to get, how much longer you have at work, any names you have thought of.......do I need to go on? I'm sure that you feel funny about posting these things but I hope that I'm not alone in saying that we want to know all about it, you have been through so much and no-one could be anything but excited for you     

Clare, you are not wrong when you say how much of a shock it is when you suddenly come home with a baby to look after     I think that on top of the normal hormone over load that you experience you have the added pressure (for want of a better word) of having been through so much to get to the point of having a baby in your arms that if you feel anything but utter contentment 100% of the time you feel guilty and feel like a bad mum. Thank you for understanding, and I too have the utmost respect for Sara coping with two on top of the other things she's had to cope with.
And bless Sophie for being so good at nursery, she'll be teaching you Italian soon!!!

Can you believe it, in the hour that A has been upstairs having his nap the phone has rung three times, one was one of the annoying 'you've won a price calls', another was a wrong number and the third wasn't important either, just typical


----------



## sarashy

Hey kitten how did the et go?  X


----------



## Wiggywoo

Kitten, I was wondering the same as Sara, hope you're now PUPO and that your embies on snuggling in for the long haul


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh hi peeps sorry i thought i told you well i am pupo 2 top grade 8 cell twins on board 3dt its already driving me mad lol they have only been in for 2 days


----------



## sarashy

Congrats Hun I've got everything crossed for u xxxx


----------



## cake bake

kitten, thats brilliant, couldn't ask for a better outcome at this stage. got everything crossed for you, been thinking of you even though i not been around.

all of you, have been keeping track about once a week on any news but i've just been finding it too hard to come on here as i am currently in the avoidance stage of pretending that this is not where i am at and being on here reminds me of the let downs so far. i'm going on hols next tuesday (pilgrimage to the maldives to lick my wounds and enjoy the compensation of not having a baby - YET) and after that i might be back on here. I don't think I will do another treatment this year (too much heartache for one year), but hopefully in the new year i'll get back to it.

good luck to you all and special hugs to my friends on here.  xx

Lyns and Clare - stay positive, its def your turn next.

Sara and Wiggs - hugs to you both and to the babies - it lovely that you are both still on here helping us all. Zuri, please stay too and I agree with Wiggs that we do want to know how you are doing. xx

Shell, stick around on here, everyone here will give you the best support you will get through this. 

Clom      I'm glad you seem ok (I know it will never be all ok) but hope that the adoption process works out, you deserve this to be put right x


----------



## Züri

Hi girls

Sorry not been around much. So busy at work and then shattered when I get home

Congrats Kitten on those two fab emboss on board, got everything crossed for you

Cakey so sorry you are feeling fed up with it all. I remembered that feeling mid last year and we kept postponing our next cycle, in the end we took a full year off, I think it helped. Enjoy the Maldives which resort are you going to? We were there in July, our second visit. I so love it over there.

Welcome Shell

Hi lovely Clom - so happy to hear you are on the adoption journey, keep us updated of your news xx

Sara how are you? Have you had your op? You are sounding like super mum! How are your boys doing?

Hi lynns

Hi Wiggs thanks for saying you want to hear from me. I find that I struggle to post on many threads I was on on here now due to the guilt, just feel why me and not others. I still feel overwhelmed that it worked and because it did I just expect it to work for everyone else now and I find myself struggling more with other peoples BFNs and the many heartaches of miscarriages I am hearing on the other thread I am on. It's a cruel world 

But I am fine, not really feeling all that pregnant still dispute being 29 weeks on sat. I don't really have a big big bump. As a larger girl anyway I just feel like I am bigger than normal but it's a fat belly and not bump  the kicks remind me it is real! Wiggs how much weight did you gain? 

Not bought anything but buggy yet so nothing to report there  were a bit too laid back with it all, we should get our act together and realise soon he/she will be here!

Right I have a rare day off today so I am going to be pro active and get things done

Bye for now xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

thank you Zuri   

Hi every one


----------



## Lynschez

Hey Kitten, hope you're feeling ok and those two little embies are snuggling in for you x

Fi, so sorry you're finding things hard at the moment hun (hugs).  Totally understand how that goes though, unfortunately ;-)  Hope you have a fabulous time in the Maldives (slightly jealous tho) and please keep in touch once you get back (PM me anytime too if you want a chat about anything, not just tx!)

Zuri, lovely to hear from you, and please do not feel guilty for anything!  You give me hope that all this tx rollercoaster can be worthwhile!  Enjoy those kicks too   Please keep us posted on how you go x

Wiggs, hope things are still going ok with LO x

Sara, hope you and LOs are doing ok.  Have any of you had your operations yet? If so, hope they all went ok xx

Clom, how did the open day go?  x

Clare, hope things are ok with you, how did your LIT go? x

Hi Shell, not long til 28th, hope things go ok and you get teh ball rolling soon xx

AFM, no news really, still d/regging and back for scan next Weds to see how things are going.

Love to all xx


----------



## shell4roy

Hiya,

not been online much lately. Wishing the 28th would hurry up as my head is everywhere not knowing what is going on. Was really worried about appointments as it was made for day 14 of my cycle but as of yet day 1 hasn't even arrived again. I rang hospital up to voice my concerns over this & was advised to do a hpt which was negative just as I thought it would be. Rang them again next day to let them know & the sister saw my consultant who said he couldnt see any reason why they couldn't still do the baseline scan & have my consultation with him anyway. So a big sigh of relief from me haha. Getting nearer to Tuesday all the time so fingers crossed its the start of my journey to being a mummy.

Hope everything is going well for everyone else.

Shell x


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All

Good luck for tomorrow Shel, this bit of waiting is nearly over for you, believe me though you better get used to waiting! it's all waiting from one bit to the next.

Zuri - nice to hear from you - glad all is going well.

Ladies with babies - hope all ok and you are enjoying these precious few months of having lovely little ones to play with.  Are you managing to get out and make friends?

Good luck for Weds Lyns,       

Fi, sure you are finding things tough at the moment, I know how difficult it is not to think about what might have been.  I will be shedding a few tears myself over these next few weeks as my "should have been due date" approaches.      PM me if you want to chat more.


----------



## Clarebaby

Continued....

AFM, has been a disappointing week.  I have been unable to contact my Clinic here in Rome - not replying to emails and just getting cut off on the phone.  So have been forced to find another clinic.  Really great Doctor, I have faith in him but he is of course twice the price of original clinic so    not happy about that.  

But worst thing is that was planning on d/reg this week with this cycle but we have had to have a load more blood tests done to meet Italian fertility clinic laws (tests that we don't carry cystic fibrosis gene and similiar).  Results are going to take 4 weeks.  Absolutely gutted, was all good to go, immunes were all timed in and had end date the week before my sister's wedding.  Have spent all these months saying that by that date we'd know one way or another now not sure where we'll be at, trying to get hold of some notheristerone to see if can try to time treatment.    No way I can miss wedding, but if leave it we may run into Christmas shut down and my immunes treatment won't allow me to wait until next year or will have to start again.  Panicking but know until I get the full protocol timetable from my new doctor i don't really know where i'm at.

Other than that life is good out here, start proper language lessons tomorrow which are much needed!

Feel quite down after putting all that in black and white, need to think some      .

Take care everyone.

C


----------



## Züri

Clairebaby so sorry to hear about your issues with the clinic, thats the last thing you need. Very strange them not answering, I suppose they don't sound professional therefore maybe better off without them but I understand the issue with timing etc... Whats the situation like for IVF in Italy? I hear you have to put all embryos back and they don't freeze them? is that the case still? I hope you find a solution x


----------



## Lynschez

Clare     so sorry to read about your problems with clinic - not what you need.  But sending you some      that all will be ok and you get your timings all sorted   


Shell, all the best for tomorrow, hope it goes well   


Kitten, how you doing with the 2ww?  sending you some    


Hi to Wiggs, Zuri, Clom, Sara, Fi, hope you ladies are all doing well    


AFM, having same issues as I did with d/regging for 1st IVF, no bleed but losing brown blood (sorry TMI   )  Wish they'd let me just do a natural FET with progesterone support, as I think my body would work better if that doesn't sound too     Guess I'll find out what's going on Wednesday when I got for my scan.


Love to all x x x


----------



## shell4roy

Thanx for ur good luck wishes. 
I am really nervous about today but im sure it will all go well. At least i will know more about next steps they gonna go down. 

Shell x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps

Shell4roy good luck hon

Lyns hope your ok   

Claire sorry about you clinic hon   

Hi Zuri   

Well me I am very good


----------



## Lynschez

Hi ladies, first off a bit of a rant I'm afraid.  Scan today was pants - haven't d/regged at all just like with IVF #1) Have to go back next week, but as I'm only losing brown blood, I can't see that that will make a difference, I know it's going to be like before and I'll be 4wks - why bother?  If I had just went with a natural cycle then it'd be so much easier - but then the nurse said there is no option to do that?!?!?!?  Why ever not?  I don't ovulate naturally anyway so surely it can't be necessary to d/reg me!!!!

Sorry - feel better for getting that of my chest!

Kitten, hope things are going well - when's OTD hun?

Shell - hope your appointment went well (hugs)

Hi to everyone else, back to work now for me :-( x


----------



## Kitten 80

I am very well lyns just feeling very sick


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All

Lyns, totally understand your frustration, particularly when you know yourself best.

Kitten -      - keep the faith hon, could be a good sign.

Shell - hope all a bit clearer.

AFM  - HELP!!

Well, have been put on the pill LOL    so I can try and time my treatment around sister's wedding. But had a phonecall today from original clinic - they say it was server problems.  Now don't know what to do, they can do treatment for £1,900 compared to £4,000 with new clinic but am already on road with new clinic and parents had already (very kindly) offerred to pay the difference.  So do I convert to original or stay put??  don't know what to do, head says go with old but think new Doc is more reliable.  On grounds that is keeping the baby and not the getting pregnant I suppose i should go with cheaper IVF but aaaaaaarrrggg! just when you think you have it all sorted!!

Much love to all


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh well think i spoke to soon :-(


----------



## sarashy

kit what's happened? X


----------



## Kitten 80

Had pink on tissue


----------



## sarashy

Anything further Hun? I gave everything crossed for you x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps

No Nothing more      it stays that way


----------



## sarashy

Oh Kitten i really hope so. I have everything crossed for you and say lots of   for u. surely were due another BFP on here. Thinkin of u huni. OTD tomorrow?
sara x


----------



## Kitten 80

no saturday hon


----------



## Wiggywoo

Good luck for tomorrow Kitten, will log on to find out your news.         for a positive result


----------



## sarashy

Fingerscrossed for u kitten. X


----------



## Kitten 80

Its a bfp peeps


----------



## Clarebaby

OMG !!!!! FANTASTIC !!!!


Can't get my pc to do  the BFP thing but


----------



## Kitten 80




----------



## sarashy

Omg kitten wuhooo!!!!! I just screamed woke up J n C and my hubby thinks I've lost the plot but I'm sooooooo pleased for you. Aaaarrrrggghhhhh uve made my day n I'm sure urs too. Yeah!!!! BFP BFP!!! U go girl. 
Xx


----------



## Kitten 80

thanks Sarshy


----------



## Wiggywoo

OMG, amazing news Kitten, am so thrilled for you      The best news I have heard today and I have been up for a long time believe me! Oh, the fun starts from here    Enjoy floating around in your BFP bubble. How's your DH, is he believing it yet? Congrats again


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Wiggs I think we are both in shock still


----------



## waitingpatiently

OMG Kitten, haven't logged in for months well done to you and DH, sorry girls I've not read back, but Kitten you have given me hope for another go xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks waiting you can do it let me tell you the worry never ends


----------



## Lynschez

Sorry it's late Kitten, but huge congratulations on your          So very pleased for you    xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you ive got my scan date now its the 21st so excited


----------



## sarashy

Wuhoo kitten. I bet that seems like an age away. Did you have one or two envies put bk I can't remember. You might end up with twins like me. 
Sx


----------



## Kitten 80

I had 2 put back hon


----------



## sarashy

Ooooo so u could be joining the twins club. X


----------



## Kitten 80

hope so    that would be loverly


----------



## sarashy

How's things kitten? Head still in the clouds?

Anyone else having tx at the min i've lost track. 

Hope all well 
sx


----------



## Kitten 80

Head on the pillow more like  so tired


----------



## sarashy

Oh yes I remember that time well 730 was well past my bedtime. Not much different now to be honest. How's the sickness?  I was sooooo sick but then again I had double hormones. Hope ur getting lots of rest and eating what u can. Sx


----------



## Kitten 80

During the day the sickness can be horrible my nipples are very sore i was in bed a sleep last night at 9


----------



## Wiggywoo

Sounding like very good signs Kitten, and early too, wonder if there is more than 1


----------



## Kitten 80

Im thinking twins lol


----------



## Clomidia

Hi Ladies   

Kitten, many congratulations, you must be over the moon. Good luck with your scan !! 

Thanks for all your lovely posts everyone; Wiggy, CakeBake, Zuri - each of yours made me cry too!! Stop being nice to me   

Cakey, sorry you are having such a tough time of it, and Lyns, how are you doing? 

Sorry this is a bit of a me, me, post but I wanted to let you know the open day went well. We are really happy with the VA we have chosen and the social workers were lovely. They don't hide any of the problems you can encounter, but at the same time they are still positive, which is encouraging. Met some other lovely couples too... would be nice to go through prep course with them   

After the day meeting I was on a high and really wanted to do this, but I know dh had some reservations so I tried not to push things; just let him have a few days to think things over (this is his way   ) and then a week later he says YES LET'S DO IT 

So we rang the VA and said we were keen to go ahead. They are quite proactive and want us to do some volunteering with children, while we are going through home study etc - they feel this is valuable experience. Now normally I run a mile from other people's kids as it hurts too much but we're going to do this as it's a positive step towards parenthood. 

Social worker is coming for our first "appointment" next week which is the BIG one. We will be interviewed and if she thinks we are suitable as parents she will then ask us to complete a formal application and then it's into home study/prep course etc... Not feeling too nervous about it yet, as I don't want to dwell on negative thoughts so trying to stay positive and think there's no reason why we wouldn't be suitable parents... fingers and toes crossed... 

Once formal appl is done they guarantee we will get to Panel in 8 months... wooop woooop!!!     

I will write more personals later (I'm supposed to be working!!) but really wanted to say congrats to Kitten and send you all big hugs and BFPs... xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you clom and good luck honey you deserve it.


----------



## Züri

Hi girls


Sorry I have been AWOL again! been busy and also just got back from a trip to the UK


kitten many congrats great news to return to!


Lovely Clom, so happy to hear your news, you will make great parents and I am sure all the interviews etc... will go swimmingly, thinking of you every step of the way xxx 


Hope everyone is doing well, how many are cycling? sorry I get so muddled these days - thinking of you all


xxxx


----------



## Clomidia

Thanks Kitten and Zuri... you made me   again - very kind of you both


----------



## Kitten 80

Clom   

Zuri welcome back


----------



## xmasbaby81

Hi girls, I'm waiting to start IVF after 6 failed IUI's, has anyone else had as many IUI's as this and went on to have a succesful IVF? xx


----------



## sarashy

Hi Xmasbaby. I had 4 iui's before my sucessful ivf. All the girls on here have had a fair few iui's before their ivfs. Good luck Hun  X


----------



## Kitten 80

I had 3 iuis all BFN


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone,

Oh my goodness, I leave it a few days and miss a big flurry of posts, and news from Clom 

Dearest Clom, I am so excited for you, it all sounds so positive and encouraging    You will be a wonderful mum, and your DH a wonderful dad (well I know I haven't met him but he is married to you so I'm assuming that he can't be half bad by association   ) so keep those positive thoughts coming through. I know that you will just shine at your interview, I just can't imagine that they could find better prospective parents, oh I'm so excited I've got a big grin on my face! You must keep us up-to-date on it all. 
I know that you've always been keen on adoption, I remember you talking about it when we met about 18 months ago, and that you've always felt strongly about it, and about giving a home and a better life to children that don't have the best in life. Oh you will be just perfect, I just know it!

I'm not going to attempt anymore personals because I am officially useless 









The news from me is that Albs is 12 weeks old now







OMG, where did that time go I couldn't really see how things were going to be easier at this stage but they are, it's bizarre














I think that life is starting to feel more normal, not sure if that is because it is easier or just that I am more used to it all now, a bit of both probably. He finally, this week, has gotten the hang of a long nap at lunch time in his crib and for the past 2 weeks has dropped his middle of the night feed. We've got a long way to go but for the first time I feel we're getting somewhere. On the plus side, his smiles and laughter are just adorable and his personality is starting to come through and I just love playing and interacting with him, and watching DH do the same. Many special moments









xmasbaby, you will see from my profile what we did in terms of tx, everyone is different but there are many success stories to draw on and keep you feeling positive


----------



## Kitten 80

you have baby brain


----------



## cake bake

Hi girls,

first of all massive congratulations to kitten, was delighted to come back on here and see some great news. is fantastic news - well done honey! all your positive attitude did the deed in the end. how you feeling?

Clom, I am so chuffed that things are moving in the right direction for you. I have felt your heartache for so long and I can just tell that you are in a much happier place now from your post, its all going to work out and you will be a mum soon. good effort on letting DH come to his own conclusion in his own time, must have been hard when you were so excited. am honestly so pleased for you that you are going to do this and will be cheering you on the whole way. massive hugs    

Lyns, where are you at. whats happening? hoping that you got a blast on board. got everything crossed for you and thinking of you so much.

wiggs, 12 weeks!! how did that happen. he sounds adorable, especially now the naps are going well.   wiggs, can I ask, what made you keep going on the ivf's till you got there? would you have done more if you had to? I didn't know you when you were going through the 1st, 2nd and 3rd, I imagine you felt the way I do now and I need some top tips - you are my hero for what you have done and where you are.

sara, glad all going well for you and the boys - no more traumas for now? big hugs to you and the little ones.   

clare, did you decide on your clinic dilema? where are you located? one of my best friends lives in Italy and does translations for a well known and successful italian clinic, - wish I had seen your post when i did and i could have asked my friend to ask the doctor at that clinic for any recommendations. let me know if you need anything further.

zuri, hows you. how many weeks are you at now? bet its more than I think. hope you doing well. It was Coco Palm I was on - bliss!

waiting, nice to see you here again. any further forward on when and what next?

welcome xmas - 6 failed IUIs means nothing when it comes to IVF, put it behind you doll and get positive for the next new step.

me - life does NOT get any easier.  was beginning to feel a bit back to normal looking forward to taking a break from treatment till next year (couldn't do another IVF at same time as my BFP one last year) and was desperate for my holidays and of course hoping for a natural miracle (how I manage that I don't know). Anyways the night before we left my DHs little brother felt the need to tell DH that his girlfriend is pregnant. They are 24 and have been together a matter of months, she has since just moved in on the back of this happy accident. I had met her once so dont even know her. DHs brother knows of our situation, how he thought hearing this news the night before going on holiday will never be clear to me. he wanted us to hear before they had the scan when we were away in case someone else told us - no one would have and we could have been told when we got home. to say that i was hurt, angry, jealous, heartbroken wouldn't begin to describe it. i know they never did it on purpose and not in anyway to hurt us - but it has. the worst is other family members (this will be the first grandchild) are acting like its the best and most wonderful news with little respect to our feelings. I cried all the way out on the plane and struggled for the first part of my hols to sleep or relax. am calming down now but i just cant believe the latest twist in my cr8p year so far. sorry for sounding self indulgent and 'all about me' on this latest news but i know that you girls will understand - i hope. 

lots love and hugs, F xx


----------



## cake bake

sorry forgot to say. despite the traumas of above, we did end up having a gorgeous holiday and it did do me the world of good. is just hard getting back to this lovely cold weather. 

xxx


----------



## Clarebaby

Oh Cakey, poor poor you.

I am so sorry that you had to deal with that and will have to go through the next few months hearing all about it.  The total lack of sensitivity of some folk is just beyond me.  Any one of us girls would have reacted in exactly the same way so don't feel bad for thinking the way you do.  Really pleased that you went on to have a good time.

Hi to everyone else, just jumped on to check what's been happening as have been in UK for last couple of days as had to do another Humira injection.  Took opportunity to catch up with me bessy mates and had a fab time.

Am unfortunately having to go with expensive clinic as cheap clinic continued to prove themselves to be useless and decided it was too big a risk.  Just fed up of the end date moving further all the time, now going to be December before EC.

Anyway, take care for now all!

C


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks cake bake i am so happy i have my scan on Thursday so excited and nervous at the same time


----------



## sarashy

Hey kitten hope everything goes well tomorrow. Let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks hon i will let you no asap


----------



## Clomidia

Oh cakey, I'm so sorry hun. It's so hard to hear of other people's news, especially when it's not planned/expected. Big hugs sweetie. I'm so glad it didn't spoil your holiday entirely, and you enjoyed the break. 

I remember when my sis announced her pg, everyone was so excited of course, as it was the first grandchild (and we had been trying for 3 years at this stage!!). It was hard, but I didn't want to make her feel awkward, and although I love my lovely nephew, he is not mine, and I am happy for her now. (took a while but yeah   )  My parents are just so in love with him though, it's sad when I see how much they fuss and cuddle him, and I wish they could do that for my baby. But hopefully they will one day. As will yours   

Wiggy, glad all is going well for you and little bubs. I love the pics on **. Thanks so much for your lovely post (and everyone else too!!)  It brings tears to my eyes when I think of us potentially being parents after all this time... I just won't believe it when it happens I think! 

Kitten, good luck for your scan tomorrow... 

Not much news from me... well, apart from.... the social worker IS RECOMMENDING US FOR ADOPTION!!!! WHOOP WHOOP!!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Afternoon peeps

Well you were right it was twins , twin 1 messured to date 7 weeks 2 days perfect heart beat







, twin 2 messured 6 weeks 5 days no heart beat but its ok I am sad for twin 2 but very happy twin 1 is a fighter EDD 8 th June 2011  .


----------



## Züri

Kitten happy and sad for you - glad one twinny survived xxx


----------



## sarashy

AW kitten I'm sad and happy for you. Hope twin 1 is a little fighter. It would seem he/she is. Are u gonna find out?  Xx
what happens to twin 2 if u don't mind me asking. Don't answer if u don't want. X


----------



## cake bake

Clom, that is fantastic news on the approval, another step closer. its all going to happen. thanks for your understanding and sharing your thoughts with your experience with your sister (helps to know others truely understand), its the things like the grandparents etc that hurt a lot. your time is coming now.   

kitten, really sorry about your twin, did they say it might just be too early to see the HB or is it for sure. happy for you that the other one is doing good.   

F xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Kitten, as the others have said, bitter sweet news but delighted you have one embie fighting on   

Clom, so not much news from you then.....yeah right!! So pleased for you, it's all coming together     

Cakey, thank you for your kind words, I'm not sure that hero is the right word though it's very nice of you to say     I feel for you so much about hearing about your bil and his gf     I can sympathise with how you feel right now.  All I know is how difficult it is but the prize is so worth it that we find the strength somewhere to carry on     

Edit - I've deleted most of this post as it is so personal to me how I was feeling at the time but if you want to pm me then I don't mind.


----------



## Lynschez

Kitten, I can only echo what everyone else has said - happy & sad for you xx

Fi, ((huge hugs)) xx

Clom - congrats on recommendation!!!!! xx

Sara & Wiggs - hope your little ones are doing well x

Claire, hope tx is on the move for you now x

AFM, after a day from Hell at clinic yesterday, I have one blast on board (altho very slow waking up) and the other didn't make it through thawing process.  Bleeding too, although after much proddding and poking no one can tell me where it's coming from as they say my lining is ok.  Oh well, onwards ..........

xx


----------



## Züri

Lynschez congrats being PUPO sorry the other didn't survive the thaw but lets hope this one is a little fighter


Clom I am so happy to hear your news xxxx


----------



## Clarebaby

Happy PUPO Lyns, don't let the 2WW drive you   !


----------



## cake bake

Lyn's congrats on being pupo, got everything crossed for you that this is your turn. Do you still have the bleeding? I know its weird but maybe its just weird enough that it will work this time, a blast on board is brilliant. X  sorry this is quick post from my phone. Wiggs thank you for that, it really helps knowing you were where i am and you got there. Thank you. X


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All

My baby girl lost in March would have been due today.  Couldn't let the day pass without remembering her   .

C


----------



## Lynschez

Clare ((huge hugs)) xxx


----------



## Clarebaby

Thanks Lyns,

How are you feeling about OTD?


----------



## cake bake

Clare, massive hugs for you and your baby girl. I am so sorry    I know how hard yesterday would have been and hope you doing ok as you can be today. It floored me for about a week, so take care. xx

Lyns, if you are at 3 days to OTD then i am hoping that's a very very good sign.... absolutely hoping so hard for you and thinking of you


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps how are we


----------



## cake bake

Lyns, thinking about you for tomorrow.


----------



## sarashy

eVerything crossed Lyns x


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone, thank you for thinking of me!


I got a BFP!!      To say I was shocked was the understatement of the decade! If Dr hadn't shown me the pee stick I don't think I'd have believed him.  However, as still bleeding they've taken some bloods to check HCG levels, have to ring later to see if they're back and what happens next.  DH didn't come with as we were both convinced it was over, so that was an interesting phone call!  Had to buy a pee stick on way home just to see for myself!


Just going to sit and try and take it all in - sorry for lack of any more personals, my heads a bit mashed  



L x


----------



## Züri

woo hooo massive congrats Lyns wonderful news!!!


The bleeding might be the other embie if you had 2 put back?


All Ok here, sorry been AWOL


Just been to docs and have been told to finish work and put feet up as babies head is down and err I think engaged! and i may have pre eclampsia but awaiting more tests so looks like baby may arrive VERY early, will have to wait and see


xx


----------



## sarashy

Hey lyns congrats on the BFP wuhoooo!!!! Any news on the bloods yet? everything still crossed for you.


Zuri - get ur feet up girl. The boys arrived at 35 wks and although a little small both were fine;. Think they was only so small though because they were twins. Both together weighed over 9lb. Hope your ok hun. 


Hi to everyone else, just nipped on before the boys tea to see how lyns had got on. Hope everyone is good. I will be a bit awol for a bit as of next wk. Im having my op so ive got to move bk to my mums for a bit with the boys as DH has to work n i wont be able to pick them up for a few wks so need lots of help. Will be thinking of you all though.
   


Wuhooooo for lyns.
xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Lyns, that is fabulous news, am absolutely thrilled for you       Hoping that the bleeding is nothing to worry about and that you can relax and enjoy the moment    Again, I couldn't be happier for you.

Zuri, get those feet up and resting pronto Mrs!!!! And maybe check that you have everything you need packed too just in case eh! I take it you've finished work now
Sara, sending you lots of good wishes for your op and a speedy recovery       Thank goodness for your mum being on hand to help look after the boys. Hopefully come the new year you will all be recovered and be able to enjoy each other without the thought of operations looming     

Cakey, how are you my love     

And Clarebaby too, how are things with you    

Well ladies, it was a year ago today that we had EC and that our little boy's life began - when I look back at those photos' of a cluster of cells it blows my mind to think that that is the little boy that is now threatening to roll over on his mat, I can't get my head around it     we are very lucky with the medical advancements nowadays


----------



## Züri

erm nope not finished work was supposed to be working till 30th Nov, no idea what I am going to do, I am freelance so I have no rights, a doctors note doesn't count for me, I am going to sneak in for half days instead of full days and try and get as much finished as I can so I can finish, although i think my doctor wants me feet up doing zilch, i will go crazy though. I am sure all is fine though and i'll end up going till 40 weeks!


xxx


----------



## Lynschez

Zuri, try and rest up as much as possible hun, although I do feel for your situation, difficult to know what to do for the best       
Only had one blast put back, other didn't make it, so hopefully bleeding isn't anything too serious   



Wiggs, wow, what a way to think about a year ago - totally agree we are very lucky, although sometimes it doesn't feel that way   


Sara, hope your op goes ok and you have a speedy recovery hun    


Hi Fi, Clare, Kitten, Clom, hope you're doing ok   


AFM, got bloods back and HCG is 1317!  Well chuffed with that.  Booked in for a scan on 15th (early due to the bleeding), so trying to keep the PMA going til then ..........


L xx


----------



## Züri

Blimey lyns that is a high ****** number!!!! At 14dp et mine were 114! That is seriously high I reckon identical twins


----------



## Wiggywoo

Lyns, that is a good high HCG level, normally I would automatically think twins but as you only had one put back.........may be Zuri is on to something there with the identicals......    Roll on the 15th, how many weeks will you be then?

Zuri, that is an awkward situation, just listen to your body and the baby and if it is telling you to slow down and rest up then promise me that you will    work is important but not that important   

Kitten, how are things with you hun, have you got another scan coming up soon?


----------



## sarashy

Hey wiggs. Yes it is very strange to think that our babies were concieved a ye ago today. Even stranger to think that our babies were concieved on the same day. Glad lo is doing well. My two ate also trying to roll over n c can stand quiet well too. 

Can't wait to get my op over with then I can begin to enjoy my boys without being in n out of hospital all the time. 

Good hcg levels lyns xx mine were only 245 14dpo. Fingers crossed for twins for you. Double the joy. X


----------



## waitingpatiently

Lyns - Huge congratulations honey, you really deserve this I am thrilled for you xxx

Hope all you others ladies are doing well, I've been away from FF for quite a while.  Anyway got a promotion at work a few months ago and having to work long hours so TTC has been put on hold, but we will be having another go at IVF next year, but not until later in the year xx


----------



## cake bake

Lyns, sorry its taking me so long to get on here and find out your brilliant news. am so so genuinely pleased and chuffed to bits for you. wooooo hooooooooo  Its been a long time coming and you have been a brave fighter with it all. Is easy to say now, but I did have a good feeling for you. massive hugs, take it easy and keep up the PMA for the scan. enjoy and relax - for the first time in ages probably. am honestly delighted! xx

Zuri, would you be a good girl and take  it easy as much as possible, can totally understand you wanting and needing to keep working, but just listen to yourself if it feels too much.   you need a telling off!!  Are you feeling ok though? take care xx

Wiggs, is indeed amazing how those cluster of cells become your wee darling. I never knew you could get a pic, really wish i had one of mine for just something to keep. give him an extra big hug for his first first birthday from me. x

sara, hope all goes well with your op and that your mum spoils you and the boys. you have had some year and i really hope all settles down for you soon. xx

waiting, hiya, good to see you still popping on, am sure we will still all be here in some way to support you when you get going next year.

clare, hows you, when you getting started again?

me, i'm good, doing well just now enjoying things again. trying to be calm and forgiving of certain relatives!! finding it a little hard with it being the same time of year as my treatment last year, i know i'll find the 10th Dec hard, but I know I'm going to give it another go in the new year - even if husband is doing his best to tty and convince me that we can do this on our own    bless him, but I will give it a go.......might as well.

lots of hugs, xxxx


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All

Lyns - fantastic news!!!! so pleased for you, congratulations to you and DH.  Has it sunk in yet? 

Zuri - yes do take it easy hon.

Hi to everyone else too.

Still facing stumbling blocks on my way to treatment, latest is trying to arrange an ECG which the Italian anethestist demands before he will give GA.  Just seems to be one hoop after another at the moment.  In theory I should start stimming in a couple of weeks time, my clinic doesn't believe in down reg and likes to work with your natural cycle.  But still feels like a long way off.   

Still gutted that due to delays waiting for extra blood tests we've had to have out here i will be stimming whilst coming back to UK for my Sister's wedding.  In our original plan my OTD would have been the week before.  So new target is getting OTD before Xmas, so at least I can get p***ed at Xmas if it's not worked.  Totally fed up of life in limbo of not drinking, constant tablet taking and having all this hanging over me.  If this doesn't work I will be hanging up my boots and getting back to enjoying life again.   

Anyway, sorry for depression, back to happy things and the fact that LYNS IS PREGNANT!!!   

Take care all


----------



## Lynschez

Hi ladies, how is everyone?


Clare     so sorry you're having a hard time at the moment hun, it's so difficult when everything is in limbo.  I hope things get sorted for you and it all ends up being totally worthwhile   


Fi, pleased you're ok, relatives can be a nightmare can't they?!  DH's are fab, totally in a world of their own sometimes, but hopefully he'll be proven right and you won't be needing to gear yourself up for another go in New Year     


Waiting, congratulations on your promotion hun, enjoy it and not having tx for a while, sort of like finding yourself again I guess   


Zuri, hope you managed to rest up a bit and are doing well, not long to go now    


Kitten, how you doing my dear?  How far along are you now??


Sara, hope you're op has gone ok and you're resting up and getting looked after   


Hey Wiggs, I will be 6wks & 1 day on 15th - bit early for a scan but as I'm bleeding (still   ) they wanted to get me in to see what's going on.  


Been full off cold ever since finding out, so been feeling pretty rotten and have been loath to take anything.  Been living on hot lemonade and honey! At least DH has been pampering me, makes a nice change    x


----------



## Züri

Hi Girls


Just to let you know I am still in hospital, will be here rest of the week then Sat at 36 weeks I am having a section and baby is coming out! 


I am unsure how I feel right now, a bit shocked and disappointed but am sure tomorrow it will have sunk in better


I have an overwhelming feeling of just NOT being ready   


Hope you're all OK


x


----------



## sarashy

Hey zuri. U will be fine. I had a section n was up n about quite quickly. Just make sure u get up as u can but rest too. You'll be fine Hun n ur bundle of joy will be all worth it. Go for spinal anaesthetic if u can then u actually remember ur lo being born. Good luck Hun. U know what ur having? X


----------



## cake bake

zuri, will be totally thinking of you tomorrow. can't imagine fully but i understand how you were feeling not ready, hope you feeling more ready now. can't wait to hear about the safe arrival of baby - lots of love and hugs. xx


----------



## Lynschez

Zuri, sending lots of      for tomorrow hun, I'll be thinking of you all day.  Hope everything goes well     xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

OMG, how did I miss this Zuri    So sorry to have not been on earlier to post my good wishes    

I will be thinking of you today and wondering how you are getting on     and when you meet your baby for the first time. I know how you feel about as my birth was not what I thought or planned it would be. Also it was 9 days earlier, which, whilst not that early in the grand scheme of things I was still shell-shocked for about a week afterwards that the baby was actually here!!! Get your DH running around fetching and carrying all you need which I'm sure he will anyway because if I remember rightly he's a bit of a romantic, right?

Anyway, we're away from today but I shall check ** and here regularly for your news.

Sending you tonnes of hugs and good wishes


----------



## Clomidia

Hi gals 

Just a quickie - oh my gosh, ZURI!!!! I can't believe it's today... wishing you loads and loads of luck and hope all goes smoothly and babs is safe and sound with mum and dad v v soon... big hugs darling  

LYNS... WOOOOOHOOOOOOO so thrilled for you honey!!! Has it started to sink it yet? Those hcg levels are AMAZING... fingers toes etc crossed for your scan on Monday; I'll be thinking of you xxx 

Wiggs, Kitten, Sara, hope you're all doing ok (((hugs)))

Good luck for your op Sara 

Fi, sounds like you've got a plan, which always helps!! I too dream of a miracle bfp, and my practice nurse told me on Weds about how her and her husband tried for 7 years (didn't do IVF, just accepted it and got on with life...) and then they had a son! I laughed as she said it was so unexpected, they'd no idea what to do, no savings, had been having a ball... so you never know what's ahead of you xx 

Waiting, congrats on the promotion! Hope you're enjoying it. 

Clare, so sorry about baby's anniversary, and the run around you've been getting (((more hugs)))

All ok here with me... got our official forms this week so filling them in this weekend which means all going well we'll be at panel by July next  year xx


----------



## Lynschez

Zuri, hope everything went ok and bubs is here safe and sound    


Clom, great news about the adoption moving on, and next July will be here before you know it   


Fi, hope things are going ok with you sweetie   


Claire, how are things now hun, hopefully on the up!   


Hi everyone else, Sara, Wiggs, Kitten, Waiting, hope you're all doing ok!


FM, had scan today and one little heartbeat seen!  However, still bleeding and a few clots (sorry TMI   ), so very nervous, although they did say it didn't look like it was coming from hear the sac.  Back in 2 weeks to see how things are going, so another nervous 2 weeks to go!


Love to all x x x


----------



## Clarebaby

That's fantastic Lyns, I think the watiting between scans is even worse than the 2WW!

Hope you are managing to think about something else at least some of the time!

Zuri - hope all went well, look forward to hearing from you.

Hi everyone else, no news from me that isn't going to depress me to talk about!

Clare


----------



## sarashy

Good news lyns. Hope all stays well. 

Hope everyone doing well. Kitten not heard from u for a while. 

Afm - op went well. Few breathing probs after but I have bad asthma so to be expected. Bk livin at my mums for a bit as I can't cope with the twins on my own m dh got to work. 28 n bk at mums with two kids in tow!!! Great fun. Mum not used to gettin up in night n C gets up 6+ times n icant lift him so mum has to be up too. 
Anyway only got iPhone here which doesn't make this easy. So I hope everyone well. 
Sara x


----------



## Züri

so sorry girls I thought i had been and updated this thread - head all over place

So had my little boy Nathaniel Patrick Taylor (Nate) on Saturday at 3.45pm C section. A bit traumatic as he cwas rushed away from me without showing me or saying the sex but luckily they asked my husband if he wanted to see him come out so he stood up and watched and saw the reason why he was rushed away and saw the sex.

So he said a little blue head was sticking out of me and as they pulled him out he was blue with the cord wrapped around his neck 3 times, my Dr also motioned to the others that there it was the cord. He told me later that was one of the reasons they wanted him out so soon even though my pre eclampsia wasn't bad. He had seen something on the scan wasn't entirely sure but knew something wasn't right - in typical Swiss fashion he didn't tell us any of this at the time so as not to panic me. So I am now very relieved to have had the section, it would have been a traumatic birth had he been induced or still had the cord round him full term.

Anyway after all that he is beautiful and perfect and doesn't look at all like he is 4 weeks early.

Found c section a bit yuck (no idea why someone would opt for one) in a fair bit of pain sat and sun but today feel much better and been able to get more involved with Nate and feel like a mum finally. Tonight he is staying with me in the room rather than going to the nursery (very un swiss) 

So yes after 5 years he is finally here, I am still overwhelmed but happy  

Lyns great news you saw the HB xx

Clom cant wait to hear more on your adoption journey xx
Hi wiggwoowoo    

Oops right got to go he's crying, wtf do I do    

bye for now and love to all x


----------



## Züri

oh he was 5.7lbs and 48cm 

and a pic here

http://www.hirslanden-baby.ch/en/babygalerie/galerie.cfm?babyId=32772&changeLng=

/links


----------



## Lynschez

Zuri - huge congratulations to you and DH!!!!  He's absolutely gorgeous and what a lovely name!

You gave me a little chuckle with the crying comment - they don't come with a hand book do they?!?!?!

Enjoy the learning curve and make the most of every previous minute hun xxxxx


----------



## Clarebaby

Ah bless him Zuri, what a cutie!


----------



## cake bake

zuri, massive congratulation to you and your husband. What a little gorgeous, and you are right he doesn't look early. sounds like it was a bit scary for a few minutes,  typical europeans not telling you everything but maybe for the best in the end, am just so happy for you that he is here safe.  lovely name too, one of my top 5.  xxxxxx

Lyns, am so pleased and relieved that you saw the ickle ones heartbeat. take it easy and i hope the next 2 weeks pass quick. hope the bleeding stops soon, seems like it is unrelated but I know it will make you worry. i know a few people that bled on and off all the way through to happy healthy babes. 

catch up with all later (still at work - oops). F


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zuri, many many congratulations of the arrival of Nathaniel, you're very own precious bundle of joy      My goodness I hadn't realised the trauma and worry that you had gone through at the birth     Your Dr really is the silent type isn't he, but thankfully that doesn't detract from the job in hand, it certainly seems that you were in good hands and that you are both well looked after. Are you home yet? I too laughed at your comment when Nate cried, I was and still am exactly the same. When we got home with DS we didn't know what had hit us, but each day and week got easier and better     If you still have my mobile call or text any time   

DH has just announced that dinner is ready so I'll pop back in a bit


----------



## Wiggywoo

Back now, after a tasty dinner of salmon roulade stuffed with cottage cheese and spinach and potato gratin, peas and carrots. Followed by a yummy chocolate pud and of course a glass of blanc vino to wash it down with   Of course DH, had a very large helping hand from his pals Mark and Spencer but I'm not complaining 

Where was I

Sara, pleased to hear that you're op went well  sounds like you're mum is doing a fab job of looking after you and the boys but I'm sure you can't wait to be up and about at home and enjoying your babies with your DH   Wishing you a very speedy recovery 

Great news Lyns on seeing the heartbeat, it really is magical isn't it   Hope that the bleeding sorts itself out soon so that you can relax a bit. In the mean time take it easy, you are pregnant after all   

Kitten, how are you getting on hun? Have you had your next scan yet? 

Clare, how are you getting on, did you manage to get that ECG arranged? It must be so difficult, it's tough enough going through this nightmare journey without having to adapt to new procedures and ways of doing things in a new country   Don't worry about depressing us, if you want to get things off your chest go for it! 

Fi, sending you lots of warm   hope that you're doing ok 

Clom, I know from experience last year and this early this year that the time from Nov to July really does fly 

Hi Twinks, Waiting and anyone else that might be reading 

Well ladies our first family holiday has gone well despite a 12 hour door to door journey here, DS behaved impeccably and we're so very proud of him. He is such a charmer, grinning at anyone that happens to look his way, which of course means that we end up chatting to all sorts of people now - very bizarre! We have 16 week injections (a week late) when we get home on Friday, not looking forward to that














but on the plus side we won't have anymore for a long time afterwards.

 and  to all


----------



## Clomidia

Just a quickie as I must feed my hound... Zuri, so so thrilled that Little Man Nate is here safe and sound... does sound a bit scary about the cord alright and thank goodness that all went well and they didn't take any chances! To think you might have been planning a bit of pre-birth Christmas shopping in the run-up and he is here already!!! woohoo!! Have you got your cot/pram yet?   
Anyway, I too laughed at your comment about him crying... you are going to be the most adorable mum, wish you so much happiness 

Lyns, so pleased scan went well... I'll say more prayers til the next one!   

Wiggs, ooooh holiday! Where are you? Give your little man a cuddle from me... 

Really gotta go so no time for more personals - so sorry - but did just wonder... did you ALL have boys?!?!


----------



## Lynschez

Just a quick post from me as had a very stressful weekend.  Friday night had a huge bleed, lots of clots (sorry TMI ) and lots of pain.  NHS direct etc were a load of pants, so after a very bad night, rang clinic and they told me to go straight in.  Good and bad news really, bubs is still there, heartbeat ok and had grown, but there is a very large area of active bleeding (very surreal to see on a screen ).  Luckily, at the moment, it's not totally surrounding little one, so there is a chance all will be ok, just a matter of waiting.  Advised to rest, so I am now installed on the sofa for the week and already going slightly .  Still bleeding slightly, but it is easing up, although I am still having lots of cramps.  Back on 29th for a scan to see how things are going - the worry never ends


----------



## Clarebaby

Oh poor Lyns, what a worry for you I am so sorry for your stress, I know how difficult it is to not just worry all the time.  But Bubs looking good and grown so that's all good news and hopefully the bleeding will just sort itself out.

Take care and try not to worry.   
C


----------



## cake bake

Lyns, you take it easy and look after yourself and the little one. Is good that it is slowing down, hopefully it means its on its way to stopping. massive hugs and will be thinking of you lots.    

Lots of positive thoughts, its all going to be ok! 

Fiona xx


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi Girls,

Hope all well with everyone, Lyns hope you are taking it easy.

Well today is Day 5 of stimms and I have been for first scan and first Intralipid drip.  All looking good, back on Friday for another drip and to check progress.

Finally happening after what seems like an eternity of waiting.

C


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone, quick update from me.  Had 8wk scan yesterday - bubs is doing ok, saw a good heartbeat, head, little stumps that are going to become limbs, but .... still bleeding and the area has grown    There was talk about discharging me before scan, but once that was seen they want me to go back again on 13th Dec, when I will be 10wks, just to check again.  So still a bit apprehensive, can't bring myself to put a ticker on yet incase thats tempting fate - am I    or what!


Clare, hope things are going ok with you hun, any news on EC yet?    



Hope everyone else is doing ok - this snow has to go, had enough now    


L xx


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi

All sounding good so far Lyns, but know exactly what you mean re the ticker.

Well 7 follies for me, same count as last time but am a bit disappointed that not more as immunes treatment should have increased supply (and quality).  EC looking like Friday and I am absolutely S**ting myself, I had forgotten how scary this stage is - well actually I just didn't know how scared I should have been last time.  Terrified that won't be any decent eggs to put back, can't see us having the guts to go for blasts this time.

Yikes.


----------



## Lynschez

Hi Clare, 7 follies is good, much better than my first tx anyway!  I also wouldn't pressure yourself about blasts at this stage, try and take it as it comes (which I know is easier said than done!!!!)


Sending lots of      your way, and all the very best for Friday if this progress as planned     


Love to all xx


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all,

Is it ok if I join this thread as I am waiting for an appointment with my consultant regarding Ivf after 5 attempts of DIUI with no luck.  I am so desperate for this to work as my biological clock is ticking by rapidly now.

Good luck to all

Shell x


----------



## sarashy

Hey shell4roy. you are vry welcome to join this thread, although it is a little quite at the min as some have just had babas, some have just got BFP's and some ar taking a break, but there will always be someone along at some point to answer your questions. They're a ll a very knowledgeable group of ladys.


Lyns - i have everything crossed for you and am keeping you in my   .


Anyone heard from Kitten recently?


op went well, fully recovered now and enjoying finally feeling well and being able to enjoy my babas. Cant believe theyre 5 months now. seemed like i was pg forever but now time is flying. I was planning on bk to work in Jan thank god i changed it to April as im no where near ready to leave them just yet.


Hope all well.
luv n hugs to all
sara
xx


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All and welcome Shell

Well another milestone cleared, 5 eggs collected today so anxious wait overnight for the big phonecall tomorrow!.

Take care all.


----------



## sarashy

everything crossed for u clare x


----------



## cake bake

clare, good effort missy. 5 eggs is just right, fingers crossed for a good fertilisation rate overnight - hope they getting nice and jiggy.  let us know tomorrow, will be thinking of you.             

lyns, really sorry that you still having the worry from the bleeding. am sure baby going to be just fine. whens the next scan? are you being kept in or on bed rest? thinking of you lots.

sara, hiya, hows you and the boys? glad you getting more time off work.  regarding kitten, is kinda my fault she not on here, I asked if she would consider taking off that cartoon preg ******** thing as for some reason it really offended me, tickers, pics, scanpics have never bothered me, am always glad to see them. said no worries if she wanted to keep it but was just a polite request and she said she just wouldn't post on here anymore instead bit extreme, but wasn't going to chase her - her choice. kitten if you read this - don't stay away cause of me, hope you doing ok.

shell, welcome on here - its a lovely group.

hi to everyone, wiggs,  clom, zuri and all xxx

me - i am an idiot. day 45 of a crap long cycle, was, despite knowing myself, starting to hope for a xmas miracle. what just started   don't know whether to laugh at myself or cry - think i'll eat chocolate instead!


----------



## sarashy

Fi eating chocolate skinds like a good idea. Don't worry bout kitten I'm sure it's hormone related. Aw Hun I wish u did have a Christmas miricle. I care bout all u ladies on here think that's why I can't leave. But you I have known since I joined ff and I really really hope u get the beautiful baba u deserve. 

I'm just trying to get my monsters to bed. Fron 430 on they just wail at me so I look forward  to the silence. DH not here thus wk either hrs wirkin lates so have to do it on my own. 

Quick question n I won't be offended by any response. My mum n I got to discussing babies the other day and I said I would like to try for one more ( try being, try our self if doesn't work just go for our three frosties but if it didn't work that would be that) and she said I was being selfish n shouldn't consider any more. Me I always wanted two children and i'm lucky I've been blessed with two beautiful boys. But as Ill as I was I enjoyed the being pg bit n want to do it again. Who knows I may get a pink one next time. Plus I would risk twins again n would only have one put bk. But I think she should respect my right to choose. DH just says he'll thunk about it which usually means I can talk him round. I'm not talkin doing it now. Would wait till boys a bit older but I don't think I'm being unreasonable. 

Anyway mini rant over. Hope all ok

luv n hugs 
sx


----------



## Lynschez

Clare, well done on the fab 5 hun, I'll be sending lots of      for a fab fert rate   


Hi Shell and welcome - all the very best for your IVF rollercoaster    


Fi, huge     coming your way!  You're no way an idiot sweetie, I'd rather class you as a happy optimist    I constantly    that you get your little miracle hun, and until that time you enjoy all the chocolate you want (altho personally I'd also have a bottle of wine to go with   ).  


Sara, that's a tough one - I would say only you can decide if you try for another, but in no way would I class you as selfish for doing so!  I personally think it's a very difficult situation knowing that you have frosties sitting there just waiting, I think I for one would be inclined to try with them - but again, that's only my personal opinion.  I'm sure when the time arrives you will make the right choice for you, and your mum will support you regardless of your decision   


AFM, still losing blood but it is turning brown (sorry TMI) which I take to be a reasonably good thing as that usually means old blood I believe??    Next scan is on 13th when I should hopefully be 10wks.  Fi, was on 'rest order' for last week but have been back to work this week, although taking it very easy!  Told everyone that I've hurt my back considerably so can't carry anything/move any large files etc.


Hi Wiggs, Zuri, Clom & Kitten - hope you're all doing ok    


L xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Damn, have missed loads of news and in a massive hurry as going to London for the weekend with my mum. 

Clare, fab news on the eggs and wanted to wish you all the best for more good news today    

Lyns hope the bleeding clears up soon   

Speak more next week Wigs


----------



## Clarebaby

Four fertisilised and going for ET on Monday, let's hope they do ok until then!


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All



Had a good transfer experience today, and after long hard debate went for 2 embies.  We had three 8 cell embies that were all Grade 1, so weren't brave enough to have all three put in.



So officially PUPO! Let the 2WW commence!


----------



## sarashy

Wuhoo clare. Everything crossed for u. X


----------



## Lynschez

Clare - congrats on being PUPO hun - sending lots of sticky vibes your way xx


----------



## Züri

Clare congrats on being PUPO   


Lynns sending positive thoughts to you too, hope the bleeding doesn't get any worse xx


----------



## cake bake

Clare, brilliant result with two grade 1s on board. Has the 3rd been frozen? How you doing now, first week is usually ok but 2nd week of 2WW is the worst for driving you mad. Have you started to symptom spot or are you trying to be good. And NO testing early this time!!

Lyns, hoping that bleeding has stopped and that you still taking it easy.

Hi all, just a quick post, am a wee bit hungover after work night out last night and am looking forward to a lazy night with X factor.

was one year yesterday since my BFP, can't believe its a year on and still no further forward. its just rubbish but I am doing ok.

F xx


----------



## sarashy

Fi. Sending u a hug honey xx


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi

Cakey   

Yes, the first week has been fine and we have been pretty calm, but these next few days will be hard.  Yes of course am symptom spotting, I have mild cramps that I know I had last time but I also get them before AF due so.

The third egg was also Grade 1 and that has been frozen, which I think was a waste of time because if it doesn't work this time with the two then it's unlikely to work with a frosty, particularly when we only have the one to put through the thaw.  I think it was a waste of 400 Euros to freeze it.  But, we didn't expect to be faced with 3 grade one eggs, if they had been lower grade we would have put all three back in, just weren't brave enough to go for that.  TBH to thought of twins terrifies me (but sure Sara will tell me it's fine!), so triplets would just be a nightmare and too risky.

At this point I don't know which result I'm more scared of, if it's a positive it will be my seventh pregnancy and the thought of going through the terror of the next few weeks and another loss is just too much.

Hope everyone else is well.

C


----------



## cake bake

Thanks girls for the hugs.   

Clare, I had cramps with both ivfs, not telling you that to make you more positive or negative but just to reassure you again that you can't tell from anything and keep that in mind if you can at all times to try and keep you sane. Whens test day?  slap on the wrist for your thoughts on frostie, i understand but look at lyns - never can tell! also understand a little on fear of it being positive. when i did the 2nd ivf there was a part of me that was dreading a bfp as i knew getting through the following weeks would be hellish after last time, so with it being your seventh I cant begin to imagine, except I'm going to tell you 'POSITIVE THOUGHTS' and nothing else.  lots love. F x


----------



## Lynschez

Fi     hun, sorry they're slightly delayed    Hope you're doing ok, I'm sure it'll be your time soon babe    


Clare, as Fi said, look at me!!!!  I had the exact same fresh and frozen put back, and that one frostie was the one that made it      Hopefully you won't be needing it     


AFM, had another scan today at clinic - 10wks+2 - all looking ok    area that was bleeding has substantially reduced in size and baby has grown on target, so have been discharged to local care - woohoo!  Had appointment with midwife last week, but cannot get a scan until 10th Jan, which will be over 14wks, so consultant today (not sure of her name   ) said to try and get it brought forward just to check that everything is still ok - so that's the job for tomorrow!  Feeling a bit more confident now, so may even venture to adding a ticker   


Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing well, Zuri, Sara, Wiggs, Shellroy, Kitten if you're still out there.


L xx


----------



## sarashy

lyns thats fab news congrats. still hoping and praying for you huni xxx


----------



## Clarebaby

Great Lyns, 14 weeks is a long time to wait, will you be having a nuchal scan?


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all,

finally got my appt through for consultation in Jan so hoping to be told I can go ahead with ivf pretty much straight away.    

Hope everyone is doing well at there various stages of treament

Shell x


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi Shell

Great news, I hope the New Year brings lots of luck for you    !

Time to stock up on the supplements!

C


----------



## shell4roy

Hi Clarebaby,

What supplements should I take as hospital have only mentioned pregnacare?

Need to do everything I can to help this work for me & DP.

Shell X


----------



## Clarebaby

Shell

In addition to Pregnacare where most of your needs will be met, there are a few other tops ups that can help (per Zita West).

Make sure you get plenty of Vit C, top up if needed (500mg per day)
B6 (50mg per day)
B12 (50mg per day)
Magnesium, selenium and zinc
Co-Q10
Omega 3 fish oil with DHAs
Royal Jelly (100mg per day) (helps with egg quality)

Also, there are 'Wellman' daily supplements for your partner specifically for conception, so def worth him taking to help with his    .

My eggs were grade 2/3 first IVF and this time round were grade 1 having taken these supplements - obviously I'm not a Doctor though!

Obviously diet plays a key role too, healthy eating and lifestyle are important for egg quality.

AFM, no news yet, cheapy internet test says BFN but it's not over yet!

C


----------



## sarashy

Oo clare. Is it test day today? How u doing. Know u said above Internet test says bfn. Have u had a blood test? X


----------



## Clarebaby

Well, this Sunday is 16 days post ovulation so guess the NHS would say to wait till then, but I had to try a bit early just in case (I don't learn do I??).

I really thought I would get a BFP as have been feeling pregnant over last couple of days, but desperate to see a line on that pee stick!.  Hope I'm not wrong.  Totally different to last time though, no implantation bleed and no sore boobs, but with my daughter I had no symptoms at all either - so who knows!!

Will probably try again tomorrow whilst praying for   .  

C


----------



## Lynschez

Claire, how did you get on hun       you got your BFP


----------



## Clarebaby

It's a BFN for me folks.

Have spent last two days    and grieving for my unborn children.  It's the end of the road for us and I now have to learn how to accept this and move on.  It's going to be really hard as I never really believed this day would come.

Am so so sad and can't believe the void that will be left in my life now, time to make some decisions about what to do with my life now.

I wish you all the very best with your futures, those that have been lucky enough to conceive, enjoy every moment and those that haven't yet, please keep the faith.  

I need to step away from this site now, it has been a tremendous support for me over the last year and I genuinely think of you all as my good friends and thank you all.  I will miss you all and will log in every now and again to see how you are all doing, but please feel free to PM me if any of you need any support at any time.

Much love and best wishes.

Clare


----------



## Züri

Claire I am so sorry and so sorry this is the end of the road for you, I really don't know what to say as nothing I can say will be of comfort. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## sarashy

Clare - hugs huni. As zuri says there is nothing we can say to make this any easier. Totally understand you stepping away and getting on with life. Hope to see you around here every now and then. Have a lovely christmas and new yr.
sara
x


----------



## Lynschez

Oh Claire, huge hugs hun - totally understand you stepping away - you always know where you are if you need us.

Lots of love n hugs xxx


----------



## Lynschez

Been very quiet on here lately - hope everyone has been making the most of the festive season   


Happy New Year to all, hope 2011 brings all our dreams come true       


Lyns xxx


----------



## shell4roy

Happy new year to all. Hope 2011 means new year new babys for us all.

Looking forward to my consultation on 10th Jan to start full IVF now as IUI has not worked for us. I know there is a higher success rate so trying to stay as positive as I can from the onset.

Good luck to all

Shell x


----------



## shell4roy

leaving thread as nobody here anymore it seems


Shell x


----------



## Kitty_Kate

So this isn't a great time to move in here then??  Oh well.


----------



## sarashy

I think we are still all around. Just nobody really having tx at the min. If anybody has questions someone will always be around to support and answer them.


Sorry ive not been on for a while been in bed with flu all christmas and James and Christopher havent been well either. Think other people are probably the same with it just having been the festive period. Im sure peeps will get bk into tx now the new yr has started.


Hope everybody well.


Happy new year everybody 
sara
xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Well, I think I can feel AF coming on, tho she's a day late - so looks like I might be starting TX tomorrow.  Would be nice to have a buddy somewhere!!


----------



## Züri

Hi girls so sorry been a rubbish poster. Non stop visitors since having lite one and as it's often so quiet in here I don't really have much to say - plus embarrassingly I have forgot who's cycling etc....

But I do still read xxxx


----------



## Lynschez

Hi Saucy (what a fab name!!!) - hope your AF turned up today so that you can get started.  It is very quiet on here at the moment, but we tend to pop on and read, so if you need anything, just ask!

Hi everyone else - hope 2011 has been a good year for you all so far!!!!! xx


----------



## cake bake

Hi girls, sorry I have been awful too. hope everyone had lovely xmas. I found xmas so hard since it was the time I was pregnant last year so I just had to keep away from as much baby related thoughts as possible. was relief to get 6th jan over so thats been over a year since that day and I feeling brighter about fighting on this year. I'm concentrating on getting my natural cycle regular at the moment before doing tx again, prob doesn't matter but it feels right to me - and its working, last cycle was 29 days (I have never had that before - always 35 to 46 days) and I think this ones going to be good too. Combination of some weight gain (grrrrrrrrr), acupuncture and chinese herbal medicine. Got the shotgun wedding of brother in law tomorrow - not looking fwd to it but will be good to get it over with as I think I'll find it tough but hey ho.

Hope you all doing good, especially you Lyns - hows that wee bump coming on?

Clare, just in case you still come on here occasionally, I'm so sorry and I'm thinking of you lots.

Hugs to sara, zuri, clom, wiggs and all. lots love F xxx


----------



## Lynschez

Hey Fi     nice to hear from you again!  Don't blame you for taking a break, sometimes that's the best thing to do if you need to.


Hope the wedding wasn't too bad for you!  Pleased that your cycle seems to be getting regular, hopefully that's a good sign of things to come      And if it feels right to you then that's the way to go hun!


AFM, bump is now starting to show a bit, doesn't disappear when i breathe in anymore     Still feeling nervous about everything tho, maybe once I get 20wk scan out of the way I will feel a bit more relaxed?!?!


Hi to Sara, Zuri, Wiggs & your little one's - and also Clom, hope the adoption route is going smoothly!  Claire, if you're still reading, hope you're doing ok   


Love to all xxx


----------



## Lynschez

Hey everyone - not sure if anyone still reads, but had my 20wk scan today, and all is looking good!   


Hope all your LO's are coming on and bringing you lots of joy and happiness   


And to those in need     ,      and lots of     


Lyns xx


----------



## sarashy

Hey lyns. I'm still around. Glad to hear your 20wk scan went good. Hope ur enjoying being pg. Dh n I have actually discussed having another. Not just yet but who knows I maybe on the ivf train again in the future. As for now both babas are doing fab n learning new things by the day. Best thing we ever did. Keep us up dated huni. 
Bug hugs
Sara xx


----------



## Züri

Sara another! Crazy woman you have twins 

Lyns wow 20 weeks already! That's flown. Great news all is good

Hope everyone else is well. All good this end. In UK on a mammoth family meeting trip. Been here a week so far and am shattered! I flew over on own with little one and hubby flew out yesterday, we fly home Sunday

Xx


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi Everyone

Congrats on 20 week scan Lyns!   

Hope everyone else is ok, sounds like everyone is ticking along ok.

Have done well out here at moving on, only today am I having a few sad thoughts remembering that this day last year I had my positive pregnancy test from my first IVF.  Will be glad when these next few weeks have passed.  

We are going to Egypt to celebrate my 40th (big day for me as I had my EVAC on my birthday last year) so I truly hope we can have a great day somewhere really different and put all this behind us.

I am enjoying being out here now, though these first six months have been quite hard.  Now I have made some good friends and two of them I have met via Fertility Friends!

Take care for now!

Miss you all!


----------



## Missy123

I'm waiting on an ICSI consultation after not having any success with IUI and just wanted to see if any of the other girls from there are wanting to liven up this thread a bit. 
I could do with some help in making the time go faster if anyone fancys a chat.


----------



## Züri

Wow forgot about this thread. Hope you're all ok

Welcome Missy

Any news to report from anyone?

X


----------



## Missy123

Zuri congratulations on your little one! At times we think we will never get there but it gives us all hope when we see success on here.   
It dosen't look like this thread gets used much but there are a few of us looking to do IVF/ICSI on the IUI thread after it hasn't worked for us so hopefully they may join in soon to.


----------



## Züri

Missy lots of luck with your IVF/ICSI cycle. Where will you be cycling at? 

It took a long time to get our little man and he was well worth the wait  thanks for the congrats x


----------



## Missy123

Zuri i will be cycling at derriford in Plymouth and i'm really nervous of EC and was hoping the IUI would have worked to avoid it but that wasn't the case.
I'm sure he was well worth it and as nervous as i am i'm not giving up as i will just have to be strong and brave like the rest of you. It will be worth it hopefully.
I got over my needle phobia and can now inject myself so that's another hurdle so i can do this also!   
Are you going to have anymore or are you stopping now?


----------



## Bubblicious

Hi Missy, are you down regging already? How's it all going?

I'm still waiting for my initial consultation at the beginning of June. We're just at the start of our second natural cycle since IUI and I'm having acupuncture so . We're going to ARCG so I expect they'll want to monitor a natural cycle first and undertake other [immunes] tests before considering IVF which I still hope not to have to to do.


----------



## Missy123

Bubblicious no i'm not DR yet but have got my consultation next wednesday so hopefully it will be all go then. I don't know if they will want anymore tests i hope not as i had lots before starting tx last year. 
I suppose i will know more after wednesday! You never know we could be cycling again together.


----------



## sarashy

Hey girlies. Zuri long time no speak. Welcome missy n bubblicious.


Hope all my old pals on here are doing well.


Where have the last 11 months gone?! cant believe the twins will be one in 6 weeks.


To those of you just starting your journey good luck and keep your chin up. Its hard work (alot more than iui) but is all worth every second, so much so im actually considering doing it again sometime next yr.


Yes the broodyness still hasnt left me. Waiting till the boys are a little older and to check im doing it for the right reasons. Im still a little traumatised by my birthing experience and part of me wonders whether i could risk all the complications again.


Hope you all get your dreams and dont forget were all here to support you. Any questions ask, most of us on here im sure are still around and have been there n done that with most treatments.


Good luck 
sara
x


----------



## Züri

Hi Sara lovely to hear form you and wow can't believe they are nearly 1! you crazy woman though wanting more although Nate is now 6 months and I have wanted another since he was 1 week old, the broody feelings that I NEVER experienced before having him are here in abundance now  think 'll go back in Oct/Nov when Nate is 1 and have the first FET cycle (we have 6 frosties and they defrost 3 at a time here)

Good luck bubbalicious and Missy

Wiggs  how are you? and all the other ladies? would love to hear how everyone is doing xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Did I hear my name mentioned     

Hello lovely ladies, I was only thinking about you a few days ago and now I have a minute to log on I see there has been some action. Welcome to the new ladies that are unfortunately having to come over on to the this board, but there has been some good news in recent years (OMG where does the time go) so hopefully the positive baby vibes will be passed on.

I can't stop for long as it's lunchtime and there is food everywhere and water about to be poured all over the place - damn those free flowing cups!!

We're just back from a holiday which went well, and lovely to have lots of family time with DH. I have to confess to feeling broody again too, it didn't really start until about 6 months, and I do have my moments when I think I couldn't go through it all again but they don't last long! We don't have any frosties though so it will have to be naturally or not at all for us. Having said all of that DS is amazing and he is more than we could ever have dreamed of so I will always be extremely grateful for having him and would never want to push my luck!

Speak soon, I will try and make more of an effort     

Clare, how is life in Italy going? It is Italy isn't it? X
Lyns, how far along are you now, probably not far to go I suspect X


----------



## Züri

woo hoo lovely to hear from you wiggs! glad you enjoyed your hols, we are just back from our second trip to the UK, little N is a je setter don't ya know 

I have been broody for another since N was one day old! never felt broody ever until I had little un! we have 6 frosties (but they aren't like UK style frosties so I dont hold out much hope) but going to go back and have those cycles in Oct/Nov when N is 1 - I would go sooner if hubby would let me. 

But as you said if nothing happens then we are eternally grateful to have our lovely little boy

Oh I forgot Lyns got a BFP - come on Lyns let us know how you ar, shame this thread went quiet xx


----------



## Missy123

wiggywoo and zuri it's great reading positive stories and yes i hope it rubs off on us.    
Got my consultation on wednesday so hoping things move now. Good luck with baby number 2 ladies hope it happens soon for you both.


----------



## sarashy

Wuhoo!!! More of the old gang. Miss you girls. Funny that were all thinking of doing it again. Were in the same boat as you Zuri we have 3 frosties but if it doesnt happen with them then i dont think i can put myself trough full ivf again (not with the twins in tow). Plus again as you say im grateful for what we have and if it doesnt happen naturally or with frosties is not ment to be and im not going to force my body to do it.  We need to find the news on Lyns, anyone still in touch with her?


Missy - good luck for you consult on wed, Make sure you write down all you questions so you dont forget when you get there. Is at the same hospital you had iui at?


x


----------



## Missy123

sarashy yes it's at the same clinic, we don't have a big choice down here in Devon there is only Plymouth, Exeter and Bristol and they are miles apart!
At least most of my tests are already done and i don't have to worry about them sending my notes or repeating tests so that's one good thing.   
I read you have twins congratulations double the trouble! I would love twins to get my family complete in 1 go as i'm getting on in fertility years now!


----------



## Wiggywoo

Good luck for tomorrow Missy     Which clinic do you go to, are you happy there? Like you say, at least you don't need to worry about getting your notes transferred and having tests re-done, we had to do that    Good to hear you sounding positive    

Zuri, how is N flying? DS was fine on the Cyprus trip (thanks for your tips btw) which was about 5 hrs on board, but that was a few months ago and have to say I wouldn't fancy it now that he is (trying to be) more mobile. Trips in the car are soooo much easier    

Clom how are things with you, are you any further progressed with the adoption route?

And Fi, what are you up to?

A relative had a baby not long after DS was born and I heard a whisper yesterday that she 'might' be pg again   How can there be any doubt, you either are or you aren't surely? I'm not sure if this is someone's way of breaking the news to me gently. I'm not really sure how I feel. She doesn't have a penny to rub together and I ended up giving her loads of DS's baby stuff which I was really sad about as I wanted to keep them but I felt that her baby needed them more than me, I was just being sentimental after all. Goodness knows how she'll cope now if it is true    

Right, better get on with some ironing whilst I have the chance


----------



## Missy123

Wiggywoo we will be having treatment at Plymouth again and yes i'm really happy there. The nurses are lovely and make you feel at ease as i was so nervous when we started tx with the not knowing what to expect with the scans and jabs etc but they really helped and explained everything.
Didn't stop me worrying though as that's my nature!
Did you manage to get your ironing done? Hope you are ok with the fact that your relative maybe having another baby as it's tough when that happens.   
Especially when you bailed her out with your DS things, how will she cope this time. That's always how it happens when we wish it was us.


----------



## sarashy

Good luck today missy let us know how u go on. Fingerscrossed sx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Just checking to see how Missy got on     Thanks for your kinds words, as with most people I have had my fair share of relatives and friends being pg whilst ttc, and hitting rock bottom when things haven't gone to plan and I'm nowhere near feeling like that (thankfully, I don't want to go back to that place again!) but for some reason I just feel a bit irritated by it though I can't explain why   

Sara, how are you're boys? Are they crawling yet? DS is on the verge but not quite there yet, it's all fun and games isn't it!

Hey everyone else


----------



## Bubblicious

I know it's no consolation to have all these delays, Missy but perhaps we will be cycle buddies after all. I have my appointment in a couple of weeks and I expect June will be a monitored natural cycle [when they'll probably get us to have loads of our tests done again], then treatment will start in [hopefully] July.


----------



## Missy123

Bubblicious i hope we are buddies as it's both our first times so we can be nervous together!    
I did say if i wasn't pregnant by 38 then i may have to think of other options and i'm 37 next month so i have a year and maybe enough money to do 3 ICSI's.  
I know i want a family so bad but i don't think i could spend £100,000 like some have not that we have that to spend!
Hopefully we will both get our BFP's with our first go!


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zurii & Sara , thankfully I saw the pics of the boys before they were moved as I don't stand a chance of finding them now! Love them btw, absolutely gorgeous, it makes it all the [email protected] getting there worth it doesn't it.

Missy & Bubblicious, I'm sorry if I've been insensitive with my baby talk and sincerely hopt that I haven't offended or irritated you  

Missy it's good to hear that your apt went well (the post with the details doesn't seem to be there now so I'm going from memory), I think it's fairly normal to have to have some tests such as HIV repeated each year, I know that we did. Agreed re the men, they do get away scott-free when it comes to this tx lark don't they. I know that my cons mentioned SSR to DH and he asked me afterwards what that was, when I told him Surgical Sperm Retrieval he went very pale. Whenever I thought he was drinking too much, (or generally doing anything that might have had the tiniest impact on his swimmers) I just mentioned those three letters,SSR, and he soon had a re-think!! Looking back I was probably taking things waaaaay to far and was very OTT but at the time tx was the only think that mattered in my life. It's so easy to become completely and utterly obsessed by it all, so the one thing I would say, if it's not too late, is try and keep something 'normal' going in your life if you can  

Bubblicious, have you been to ARGC before? I gather they can be quite intense but they have excellent results.

£100,000?? Do people really spend that much? Where do they get the money from?


----------



## Missy123

Ladies i don't find it insensitive when you talk about your little ones it gives us hope and i know if i had one i would be shouting it from the roof tops!
Some ladies do find it hard to deal and i do sometimes but that's when i feel they aren't good parents and the child isn't looked after properly and then they have another one when the first one is walking around in rags with a snotty nose eating junk!
On the IUI thread there was a story from someone doing tx about a toddler who got off the bus at her stop on his own and his mother didn't even know, she had to call the police! How can you not know!
Some people do spend that much i've seen it on the TV but some get into real debt for it even sell their house for it. I don't think we will be going that far! 
Hope you are all doing ok   i will let you know when i hear from the clinic about our tests, they have always been quite quick with them so hoping it will be in the next week or so!


----------



## Bubblicious

Hey Missy, how are you doing?

Suzie Wong, Catherine ... are any of you out there?

I'm having my third natural month of trying at the moment but this month will be monitored in preparation for IVF in perhaps August or September. I'm not sure yet [who am I kidding? I'm not even sure I'm ready to go for IVF at all yet]. I'm a waiting for a call about my CD1-3 bloods results [third lot] and to make an appointment for a mid-cycle scan and immunes testing [to hopefully explain the unexplained].

Feeling a bit lonely and needing some buddies .


----------



## suziewong

Hi everyone,

Thanks Bubbs for pointing me in the right direction.

I had my 121 consultation on Monday and was given my schedule. I start down regging on 25th July, with egg collection pencilled in for week commencing 29th August. I am really excited and scared at the same time. Also feeling a bit sad that it has come to this   Never in s million years did i think 4 years ago that i'd end up having IVF!

Bubbs - are you having to pay for your immune testing? and are you getting both level 1 and 2 tests done?

Hope everyone is ok


Suzie

xx


----------



## Missy123

Bubblicious i'm still here and nearlt ready to start at last. We have a couple of samples to freeze for DH and i start if my period comes between 28th june- 22nd july! Typically i'm due 22nd june (too early) and then 20th July so may just sneek in if it's not late!
Don't feel lonely we are here but i never had anyone to speak to lately    Are you nervous of IVF i know it's a huge thing as i'm sure you haven't changed your mind on wanting a little one?   
Suziewong i think we may be buddies as my EC is w/c 5th sept! I didn't think i would ever be here too!


----------



## Bubblicious

Suzie, yes, I'm paying for my immunes. In fact, I'm paying for everything as we are lucky to already have DS. I'm with ARGC who do the Chicago tests so level 1 and level 2. I have the bloods for this and a mid-cycle scan a week on Monday. We are looking to start down-reggng from mid-August as we have weddings to go to in July and overseas visitors and with ARGC being like IVF bootcamp, I need my diary to be free for a good four weeks.

Hey, Missy, hope the timing works out well for you.

Like the both of you, I never thought it would come to IVF. In fact, I'm not 100% committed to going down that route yet as I still hold hope that we could get a natural BFP [given that we are unexplained]. I'm really hoping that the immune results will give me a definitive reason for why we haven't conceived since having DS. That way, the decision will be taken out of our hands and I'll be able to accept that IVF is our only option and get geared up to going for it.

Keep in touch, ladies. All the best. Much love.


----------



## Missy123

Hi ladies how's it going? I haven't got any news for you as this is such a slow process it all takes time.   
So wish i could speed things up but like they say good things come to those that wait and we sure have all been patient!
Bubblicious how you feeling about IVF now? Do you feel ready for it yet? 
I so wish you get a BFP before, it's quite well known as i think the thought of IVF scares your body enough to give it to you.   
Suziewong only just over a month til DR, i bet those feelings are more intense as the time gets closer.    
Willing us all a BFP soon.     x


----------



## Lynschez

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me popping on - I used to frequent this board a bit   


Just wanted to wish all you new ladies to this thread all the very best of luck - as you've probably figured it got a bit quiet on here due to a run of fantastic BFPs, so really hoping that the same happens for all of you      


And a huge hello to my old buddies, Sara, Wiggs, Zuri et.al. - hope you and LO's are all doing well - can't believe how old your little one's are now!!!
As you can see from my ticker, not long for me to go now - just counting down days to finish work (6 - woohoo!) and trying not to panic about how disorganised I am   


Love and     to all - I'll keep popping on to see how you're all doing if that's ok xx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Hello ladies, just bookmarking x


----------



## Bubblicious

Hi Missy, Lynschez and Catherine.

Congrats on the pregnancy, Lynschez.

Missy, no, I'm nearer to accepting that we may be doing IVF.  I'm taking it a step at a time, otherwise I might just go into emotional meltdown with the thought of admitting defeat, the thought of the IVF process itself as well as the money .....  I have my immunes tests and mid-cycle scan on Monday then it's a three week wait for results before we need to make any firm decision.  I'm on CD9 today so I have one more shot at a natural BFP.

Catherine, how are you finding it?

Keep well all


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Hello everyone,


Hi Missy and suziewong, I recognise u from the IUI thread 


Sorry that IUI hasnt worked for us all, booooo  .  I think just some of us respond better to IVF as the IUI dose is so hard to get right and only being able to get 1-3 eggs is difficult, where as IVF the more eggs the merrier, but u dont want to get OHSS of course  .


Bubbs, I have felt like u over the past 4 years about IVF.  I really didnt want it, partly to do with religion and I still cant believe it has come to this, but I am so glad that I decided to go ahead with it now.  I found down regging ok until AF arrived but then I felt really down and moody.  This only lasts for a few days though because as soon as u start stimming u feel back to yourself.  I am only on a low dose of Gonal F due to PCOS, my consultant is being cautious and I am taking Metformin to lower my risk of developing OHSS.  When I went for baseline scan yesterday I felt happy because looking at my antral follies, I thought to myself one of u little eggs could be my future baby and I just felt uplifted and happy for the 1st time since facing my IVF journey.  I am feeling much better in myself today.  If anything I think the Metformin tablets are harder to deal with side effect wise as they can really upset your stomach.  IVF isnt that much different to IUI on your body, apart from down regging and a higher dose of stims.  Whats worrying u hun? just ask as many questions as u like and I bet u will feel better once u get some answers and worry off your mind  x


----------



## Missy123

Hi catherine glad it's going ok for you and like you said one of those little eggs could be a baby before you know it.   
I so hope this works out for all of us as it's horrid to watch people come and go even when you are really happy for them! Feel a bit left on the shelf!
As much as bubblicious and I want this we are finding it tough to accept it has come to this and to justify spending so much money! Hope it will be worth it!
Please let us know how many you get and when EC/ET will be and let us know you are doing ok (no OHSS). 

Bubblicious hope your immune tests are ok, should i be thinking of that too as i haven't had anything like that done.   
Lynschez thanks for wishing us all luck and hope this thread brings us our BFP's too.


----------



## Bubblicious

Thanks for the advice, Catherine. Missy is right, part of my worry is the money and accepting that by going with IVF, we are admitting failure. My other worry is the logistics and juggling treatment with work and childcare [I'm with ARGC which is IVF bootcamp, during stimming, they can may want blood tests twice a day and scan every other day and they're an hour commute away] and also how I'll feel if it doesn't work. Unfortunately, our resources are not limitless so we cannot just keep going until a BFP.

Missy, we decided on the immunes testing as we were lucky to get pregnant first [and only time] fairly easily and my pregnancy was fortunately incident-free so we think there must be something that's changed this time. My periods have never changed; I get +ve OPKs every month, AF arrives exactly 14 days after ovulation every month, AF is fairly regular. It's just that if we can find an explanation then it may give us a better chance of IVF working.


----------



## aimees

Hi All, 
Bubbs, Missy, Catherine, Suzie - I remember you all from the IUI thread. 
I had 3 failed IUIs and then moved clinics. I was unexplained but now i know I have diminished ovarian reserve and also possible mild endo. 
We are starting down regging on Thursday - it's been a long wait adn I'm nervous and excited! 
I hope you guys are all doing well - I've been reading back a few pages. 
Lots of love 
Axx


----------



## Bubblicious

Hi Aimee  .

Just had a mid-cycle scan and LOADS of blood taken for immunes tests [like twenty vials or something like that!]. The scan was all normal and now it's a three week wait for my immune results before we can decide on what next. I also have to go back for the CD21 test at some point in between.

Hope everyone is keeping well.


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Missy, I    that IVF works out for all of us also.  I still find it very hard to come to terms that I am actually having IVF.  I just hope that everything goes to plan and goes smoothly.  I will keep you up to  date with how the cycle goes.  I have a scan tomorrow after 7 days of stimming.  The only side effect I have found with the stimming so far is extreme tiredness where I keep needing naps and I still sleep well at night.  I am also hoping to have intralipids and start blood thinners on Thursday.  Its all go go go now x


Bubbs, I find that I have coped so far with so much in my life, infertility, immune problems, my Fathers death, my mums sickness and I am still coping, so if I can face all of that I am hoping I can cope with the outcome on IVF if I get negative news.  I am just praying for the best.  I will cope with the disappointment when it comes to it, but hopefully I wont have too, just have to keep positive for now .  I do think it helps that I have treatment on the NHS, but once I have a child I will have to pay privately for IVF for a sibling.  I have to pay privately for intralipids even though I am an NHS patient and will need to have steroids and intralipids on every IVF cycle and during pregnancy.  If I think too much I would just give up which I know I will always regret.  I    that you will find peace in no matter what u choose hun and I will be here for you, we all will x


Hello aimees .  Good luck with DR on Thursday hun.  I didnt have no side effects apart from when AF arrived I was a moody cow lol.  I couldnt control myself but was ok again once I started stimming 4 days later.  I also felt anxious when I had my DR scan, just had a feeling I would have a cyst or something that would cause my cycle to get cancelled.  Thank God I was wrong and it was just my mind out running me  Just wanted to pre-warn you.  So far touch wood the treatment has been less harsh than I expected.  Things could change, so dont want to talk too soon.  As my consultant said, the only difference with IVF and IUI is a higher stimming dose, DR and EC.  ET is pretty much like basting. The ladies on this site help massively also x


Bubbs, I had a massive bruise on my arm after I had the immune tests.  Dont think it helped that I was discovered to have a blood clotting disorder.  My vein kept clotting, so couldnt get many viles each time, so had to keep getting reinjected, ouch!!.  I hope u get some answers hun.  Thinking of u.  I had to wait 4 months for my results on the NHS.  Longest wait ever and was found to have the highest NKC my consultant had ever seen.  Thank God there is treatment though  x


----------



## Missy123

Bubbs glad your tests have been done now (ouch for so much blood)    hope you don't find the waiting for the results too long. We are here for you to talk to whatever you decide to do.   
Aimees good luck with DR, hope things work out well like they are for catherine    it is scary when we think of cysts and things but my consultant said if i get one he can get rid of it in EC! But hopefully none of us will get one anyway and it will all go to plan.   
Catherine hope you're scan today shows the follicles have started to grow nicely    good luck. Hope everything else goes to plan for you.   

Hi suziewong hope you are ok we haven't forgotten you.


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Just a quickie as I am at work, sorry I haven't been on for a while but hope you are all ok, will catch up with personals later.

Looking forward to my hols, 3 weeks today and start DR on 25th July!!


xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Thanks for all the kind words, ladies.

How is everyone doing?  Aimees, hope you don't get any side-effects from the DR and that everything goes to plan.

Catherine, how are the follies doing?


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

All went well so far.  I have 14! follies on right ovary and 5 on left, big difference between ovaries?  Lining is 3 tier at 8mm and should get thicker.  Consultant says it looks perfect for implantation   .  He is still worried about me getting OHSS, so I have been kept on the same dose of Gonal F and have another scan on Friday.  He wants 2 see at least 4 of the follies reach 20mm b4 EC, so they still have a bit to grow.  FX they will mature well.  I will update on Friday  x


----------



## Züri

hi ladies, just popping in to say hello and wish you new girls lots of luck. Catherine reading your post instantly reminded me of my last cycle which ended in OHSS - I had 12 eggs collected but scans beforehand showed around 17 follies on one ovary and 2 or 3 on the other, 12 eggs isn't a lot to get OHSS but one ovary really over responded hence i got it and was in hospital a week - it wasn't picked up on so we went ahead with transfer, i don't think my consultant even thought i'd be at risk but i started feeling very poorly in the 2WW - I was told then that the condition only happens IF you get pregnant and i did. Anyway wishing you lots of luk and I hope you don't get OHSS and hope you don't have to have transfer cancelled


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies

Just want to introduce myself.  I'm based in Ireland and have being going thru IUI since January with 2 failed procedures and 1 cancelled cycle.  We're talking about jumping into IVF and really I'm just looking for advice, views.......  I've PCOS and yeap, BMI is a constant battle.  DH suffers from ED, retarded not pre, so natural is a 1 in a million chance.  We're not meeting with the consultant til July 11 as we've a week away and at least it gives me a chance to get info on IVF.

Actually looking at some of the ladies here, I recognise you from the IUI thread.  Hope all's well with you all, 

Olga xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Catherine, hoping that you don't get OHSS and you get a good number of big follies for EC. Hope the scan brings you good news again today.

Hi Olga, we are unexplained and already have DS so there was always a chance that IUI might work for us. But we decided to give it three attempts only before considering other options due to age and money constraints [we're self-funded]. I was told that the first six attempts at IUI offer the same odds and they start to drop off after that but we were not willing to keep "wasting" money when IVF has better success rates. Saying that, I'm not 100% committed to the IVF route yet but we're taking it a step at a time. I am currently waiting for immunes results to make sure that we give any treatment the best chance of working first time. Some of the ladies here are already down regging or stimming so they can offer you more insight into the process and how it differs from IUI.


----------



## olga74

Thanks for the info Bubblicious.  I know I have to do some homework but just in from dinner with DH and we're both keen to go ahead with IVF.  For us, I think it offers better odds.  I've a lot to learn still!!!


----------



## Missy123

I know ladies this is so scary making that step across and trying to take everything in but i know it will be worth it in the end.   
We have a lot to learn but we can learn from each other that's the good part of this site.   
Catherine hope your scan goes well today and you have no signs of OHSS!   

The clinic didn't ring me back for this AF as it was 6 days earlier than their dates so next one is 20th July for me so    it will be here befrore the 22nd July.
Good luck with the decisions, test results and the waiting girls.


----------



## Bubblicious

Missy, hope the timing works out for you, hun.

How is everyone doing today?

I have to go for my CD21 progesterone test tomorrow morning then hopefully, no more testing for me for a month.  I have so much on at the moment, it's just an added stress.


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Zuri, I    I dont get OHSS.  That is one thing I am frightened about.  I had a taster of the side effect while on Clomid.  It was the worst pain I ever felt and had 2 have IV fluid drips and a 4 day hospital stay.  I never want to feel like that again.  My pain was due to fluid in the abdomen and a blood filled cyst that ruptured.  Thanks for the warning though hun.  Congrats on your pregnancy!  


olga, I remember u from the IUI thread.  Any questions u have hun, just ask as I am going through an IVF cycle at the mo.  Good luck for your upcoming consultation x


Bubbs, hope progesterone test goes well 2morrow x


AFM, no sign of OHSS yet.  Thank God.  I have been stimming for 13 days and was told today that I have to stim for a further 2 days for the smaller follies to grow.  I still have 17-19 follies.  Lining is a perfect 2 tier 11.5mm! .  I have EC on Friday, super nervous about it and   all goes well.  I get told once I have recovered, how many eggs they got etc.  I was told that with PCOS, u may have many follies, but u get more immature eggs, so that is y I am stimming more than the average person.  Started blood thinners and I defo find them more uncomfortable to inject than any other med.  It stings! and I bruised yesterday after injecting .


----------



## aimees

Catherine - good luck with egg collection on Friday, and I'm   that you don't get OHSS either, it sounds awful. It sounds like you have a good amount of follies and a great lining so hopefully this is the one for you! 

afm am on day 5 of down reg, I don't feel any different so it's like not being on them. Wondering if htey are doing anything lol 

xx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

aimees, I felt the same when DR lol.  I did turn into a   for a few days when AF arrived though, but thought this was due to AF being late and taking Provera to bring the witch on.  I was scared when I had my baseline scan as I just had a fear that I would have a cyst or cycle wouldn't b able to continue. But thankfully it was just my mind doing overtime and all was ok.  I am sure u will ok hun, its natural to worry.  It gets worse as the cycle goes on.  For once I am looking forward to the 2ww haha!.  Good luck hun x


----------



## Missy123

catherine goodluck for friday and i hope they retrieve lots of juicy eggs    that's one of the things i'm dreading too but i'm being sedated so hoping i won't feel a thing and hoping you don't either.    It will be worth it.

aimees glad you haven't got any side effects and hoping you don't get any whilst stimming either. I didn't feel anything much during IUI even though on the same drugs as IVF so hoping for the same except more eggs! It's going to be really weird after praying for not more than 3 now i would like more than 3!

suzie hope you have a lovely relaxing holiday! Where are you going? 
I hope things go well for us all and we can celebrate together after!    (not with alcohol)
I'm getting started next month AF due 20th July!    They wouldn't let me go with this one as 6 days out of their dates!


----------



## Bubblicious

Good luck for Friday, Catherine.  for lots of top notch eggies.

Aimees, lots of ladies don't feel any of the effect of DR.

Suzie, have a great holiday, hun.

Missy, sorry that you have to wait to fit in with clinic's timetable. As if you haven't waited long enough already?!?

I got my progesterone and immunes test results back yesterday. Progesterone was fine and definitely indicated ovulation [hooray ... I have always had low results before with this test and no definitive answer] and my immunes have come back with slightly raised natural killer cells so this could mean being treated with steroids or possibly IVIG [very expensive and given intravenously so I'm hoping that I don't need this only further immunes tests when I'm cycling will determine this].

So anyway, originally, I was meant to be cycling in late August but after a chat with the nurse at my clinic and a longer chat with DH when we sat down and looked at dates, I _might_ start DR on Friday. I'm waiting for the clinic to open to chat to them. My main question is whether DR is dangerous for a potential natural pregnancy. There is always a hope that we could be naturally pregnant. Does anyone know? Were you told to abstain or use protection before a treatment cycle?


----------



## Missy123

Bubblicious does that mean you have decided to actually do an IVF cycle? I know you were in two minds whether to give it a go or not. 
Wow DR on friday that's quick but if you feel ready which you must do then that's great news and we are all behind you.   
Hope you get the news you want from your clinic today and they can reassure you incase you are already pregnant (i'm sure there is a test/scan to know).
They haven't mentioned abstaining to me but then they haven't mentioned alot to be honest! Double check with the clinic.
Let us know what they say.    xx

Hi to everyone else.    Good luck ladies


----------



## Bubblicious

Missy, yes, we're going to go for it.  I think the whole anticipation has been a nerve-wracking, soul-searching time for us but when the nurse said I could just start now .... well, I just went into action-mode and now I've committed myself to doing this, it's not half as scary as I thought.

Also DH said some things that really struck a chord, like "would we have regrets if we never tried IVF or put off trying IVF so late that it had far less chance of working?" and "we only have a small window to have children but a bigger window to earn back any money".

I just thought, what am I procrastinating about?  My best chance is to do it now before I get too old.

Anyway, I spoke to the clinic and they said that although it is not ideal, ladies do get pregnant down-regging and have been fine.  I then went to collect my nasal spray and asked another nurse who said the same thing.  However, I am a bit worried so I'm going to delay for a day so that I can test before I start and I will test for a few days into DR, just in case.

How is everybody else doing?


----------



## Bubblicious

Catherine, how did it go today, hun?  Hope all is well.


----------



## Missy123

Catherine hope things went well.     

Bubblicious that's great news that you have gotten your head around it and now feel positive. Hope you are pregnant naturally but glad you feel ready for this if it turns out you aren't!   
I felt exactly the same as you as we had enough money to do the things we wanted to the house e.g off street parking but it can be done years down the line and this can't so guess we will carry on fighting for a parking space and hope i can get near enough to unload the twins     Good luck x


----------



## sarashy

Hi girls
I used to frequent this site alot when i was having my treatment, so still get notifications through. I have been reading some of your posts and worries about starting ivf. I have to say i was exactly the same as you. After loosing a singleton on clomid and twins on iui I thought i didnt have the strength to do ivf just incase it didnt work or it did and i had to go through the heart ache again. 
My advice would be find that strength and go for it. The longer you leave things the less chance and you dont want to live life with what ifs. That new car or holiday can always wait, unfortunatly our bodies dont. IVF might seem like the final straw, but could you live the rest of your lives knowing that you never took that chance. I know its stressful and ivf isnt for everybody (we all pray for the BFP) but sometimes taking a leap of faith is whats needed. I know i sound very pro IVF and thats probably cause it worked for us but as i say i couldnt have accepted things and moved on if i hadnt have give it all my best shot.
I thought i could never do it again, but now i have my beautiful twins and i know that it was worth every single bit of pain.
If any of you have any questions im sure theres not just me still lurks in the background from the old girls and im sure most of us have tried every treatment out there, so ask away.
sara
x


----------



## suziewong

Hi Catherine,

Hope things went well last Friday?

xx


----------



## leam31

Hi

After 2 failed IUI cycles, We have decided to defer over to IVF.
We have the appt to have the pre treatment consultation with the nurse on 20/07. I am really anxious about the entire process, Sooooo worried about the drugs....  I seemed to have every side effect going during the IUI cycles!
I wouls be so grateful if any of you ladies could poss give me some info on how the process works, types of drugs etc as i really dont have much idea....... 

x


----------



## Bubblicious

Hi Leam,

I'm down-regging using a nasal spray every 8 hours.  I haven't even started thinking about stimming yet but that's the way I'm coping with it all ... just taking it stage by stage.  So far, the DR drugs have made me a bit more tired and for the past two days, I've had raging PMT but I guess that it's not too bad if the end result is a BFP.

I'll let you know what happens in the next stage when I get there.

Much luck.

Bubbs x


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Just checking back in after a weeks holidays.  
Leam I'm in the same boat as you, our consult is tomorrow afternoon and we're hoping to go ahead with IVF.  We've had 2 failed IUIs and one cancelled cycle.  The last BFN nearly killed me inside and I just want to give us the best chance possible.  I'm hoping that the consultant will feel the same!!  In my mind, if the intro is done inside a dish it takes one other unknown out of the picture. 

So for anyone else, what should I be asking tomorrow?  I've kinda of an idea about the procedure itself but none about the drugs side of things. 

Anyway, the 7th machine load of washing is finishing and I'm off to bed, so tired.  No work til Tuesday but tomorrow is hectic.  

Thanks ahead of time for any advice, 

Hope you're all doing well, 

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga good luck with the consultation and i'm still green on my drugs and i have had a consultation! Got to take the pill first don't ask why but not all clinics do that but i think it's part of DR?   See what i mean!
I just filled in loads of forms at mine so i hope you find out what you need to know and write things down as you are bound to forget as it's the unknown.
I think having done IUI we are a little wiser but still scary but we are in the same boat and will help if we can.   
Hope you got a good sleep after all that washing and nice weather today to dry it all.

Hope you are all ok and      to everyone.
Missy xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Olga, hope it goes well today.

How are you doing, Missy? I think you can either down-reg by oral contraceptive, nasal spray or injections. All these switch off your natural hormones so that when you stimulate with injectibles, there is greater control oer follie growth. Normally, you DR for about 14 days and stimulate for 10-14 days but this of course, can vary from person to person.

AF arrived yesterday so I'm waiting for a call back from my clinic for an appointment for a CD5/6 scan and bloods and a Hysto the day after. Basically, if I'm down-regged enough by then, I'll then have a teach session and will be starting to stimulate follie growth [scary].


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Well we went for our consult earlier, thinking we'd have to convince the doctor to put us onto to IVF, he reviewed our chart, and recommended that we finish up on IUI and go for the big guns!!  He said that the first and last IUI were textbook with me reacting as expected and it was disappointing that I wasn't preagent.

So, I'm waiting on my AF, on day 19 today but this could go on a while.  If I get to day 40 without her arriving then I've to call them to go onto provera.  So, day 1 I call the clinic and it's either a month on the pill or straight into injections.  I'm going back to Golf (150iu) and Luveris (75iu), then something to stop me ovulating and then Ovitrelle 36 hours before egg collection, then transfer, then vaginal progesterone, the a BFP!!! (some serious PMA going on here!!)  That's if everything goes to plan, I've PCOS so they need to keep an eye on over stimulation, but they're well aware.  

They only say I'd have to go on the pill if my AF arrives and it would mean that I'd be due for egg collection on the week that there clinic isn't doing it.  Seems they so it for 3 weeks, and off for 1 week.  And he mentioned that I'm on a short protocol.  I'll be on the stimming for max 12 days.


Anyway, I'm off to ring our builder, DH will go mad if he doesn't at least turn up!!  Guess these next few weeks will be quite for me, but I'll be checking in.  Nothing doing til AF!!!  Now I really want her to turn up

Catch up with you all later

Love to you all, 

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

olga i'm glad things went well and you didn't have to persuade him to let you go to the next stage.
I'm like you waiting on AF but mine will be here in 8 days hope yours turns up too.   

Bubblicious did you have a hysto before starting IUI? If you did it's good they are checking you again! 
Hope you are good to go onto the next stage and don't be scared we are here holding your hand!   

Catherine how are you doing, please let us know you are ok.   

Thanks sarashy we will keep you in mind if we need some help and thinking of you all.


----------



## Clomidia

Hi everyone 

I used to be a regular poster on this board, but it seems I don't know any of the people on here now   I guess that is a very good thing, that everyone has gone on to have a family, I hope 

Sarashy, good to hear from you. Like you, we didn't think we could cope with IVF but we did it, and just about survived!    It is tough, emotionally, physically, financially, but we got through it. Unfortunately, it didn't work for us, but we don't regret trying. 

For any lurkers that might remember me from the past, just wanted to let you know we were approved this morning to adopt two children... will try to post more news when it happens 

Best of luck to everyone xx


----------



## sarashy

Yeah Clom BIG CONGRATULATIONS. Two children? how old. SSSSSooooooooo pleased for you huni.


God luck to everyone else on the ivf roller coaster


sara
xxx


----------



## Züri

Oh Clom I have a huge smile on my face that is absolutely wonderful news! I have goose bumps. Simply thrilled. You deserve this so much

Woo hoo

Xxxxx


----------



## Clomidia

Thanks guys! We're now in the purgatory of waiting for a match - fingers and toes crossed it won't be long, but when we have news I promise to update you


----------



## Missy123

Hows it going ladies?   
Bubblicious when's your scan? Hope you can start stimming.   
Clomidia hope they find you a match soon, well done for getting approved!   
Just waiting on AF should be wednesday finally in sight!   
  to you all.xx


----------



## cake bake

Clom, thats fantastic news!!!! So pleased for you. Keep us up to date. All of us that went through everything together last year need to find a wee space to keep up with each other, as the girls on here will get confused by us oldies interupting the flow on here.   

Zuri and Sara how are your babies all doing?

All you girls on IVF, keep strong and good luck.  xx


----------



## sarashy

Hey Fi, How do you start a thread cause as you say we could do with one. Will have a look and see if i can do it. Pm you in a min hun.
sx


----------



## sarashy

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=267804.new#new
Ive put a topic here for all us oldies.
xx


----------



## njh78

Hi Ladies
Not sure if I am in the right place or if I am welcome?
I have moved over from babyexpert as its very quiet over there (Bub I think I remember you, I was cuddles over there)
Anyway, if I have done it right my signature explains where I am at.... if I should be in another forum please could you advise?
Many Thanks
NJH


----------



## Bubblicious

Hi njh, I remember you. Sorry that the IUI didn't result in a BFP for you either  . You are more than welcome here, hun. How are you feeling about moving on to IVF? I hope you are feeling positive about it. Success rates are much higher than with IUI. Hopefully, we'll get our BFPs first-time. Yes, BE was too quiet and not really geared up for ladies going through treatment.

Thanks for the good luck wishes, IUI turned IVF ladies.

Good luck, Clom.

Missy, I hope your AF shows up at the right time for you. You'll probably be stimming at the same time as me at this rate! Are you on long or short protocol?

I'm still DR; I've been DR for 17 days  . I had a baseline scan and all was looking really, really good; lots of small follies, all a similar size and a thin lining. I thought there'd be no follies. I thought that was the whole point of DR but apparently, DR should stop you from having one dominant follie but you should still have lots of small ones. However, my blood test last Thursday showed that my LH levels were too high so I was told to increase my dose of nasal spray from every eight hours to every six hours which meant setting my alarm for 3am [lovely ... I suppose its good training for when my baby/babies arrive  ] and I went in for another blood test on Sunday. Again, my blood test showed that my LH was STILL too high so I was given the same drug but in an injectible form so I have been injecting since Monday and I have ANOTHER blood test tomorrow. Hopefully   , tomorrow's test will show that I'm finally DRd enough and I will then have a hysto on Thursday and start stimming that evening ... phew, it's been a bit of a palaver so far and I'm a little worried that my poor response to DR drugs will mean a poor response to stimming drugs.

Anyway, much luck to all my lovely ladies. It's been a bit quiet on here of late but I hope everyone is doing okay  .


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Sorry I havent updated lately.


I got a BFN after my 1st IVF cycle .  I am awaiting follow up appointment regarding a FET.  I was devastated, well devastated is a under statement,  but feeling better day by day .  


Bubbs, I thought there would be no follies also, I was surprised to see them on the screen.  I even mentioned this 2 my consultant haha.  I hope u get to stim soon.  I felt better in myself mentally when I started stimming.  Good luck! x


Hello to all you lovely ladies x


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi all, just wanted to introduce myself as we are hopefully moving on to IVF. Done 4 back to back cycles of medicated IUI with menapour all with BFN's so IVF is the next step for us. Having to change clinics so we will be playing the waiting game for a while. I have low AMH (only found out yesterday) at 7, also male factor so I guess it might be ICSI but we really don't know. Any way, just wanted to say hi,
X x x


----------



## Missy123

catherine sorry about your 1st cycle    but it's great that you are already looking forward and you have some frosties for the next one! 
I have read loads on here where they get a BFP with FET and not on the fresh one! Hoping it works like that for you.   

Bubblicious hoping the injections work better for you than the spray! Good luck with the blood test today and you can finally start stimming.   

Keeping busy sorry you had to join us here    but you will recognise most of us already as we just moved over like you. You are very welcome.
It just goes to show IUI dosen't work for everyone but hoping this will work for the rest of us. Hope they don't keep you waiting too long to get started.   

AFM AF arrived on cue so i have called the clinic and i'm waiting for a call back or i will be ringing them again!.. and again! 
They messed up last month thinking someone had called me back and the longer they leave it the more i doubt it. I just need to feel productive!

Want to wish you all luck and     that it will happen for us.


----------



## olga74

Hi Ladies, 

just checking in, saying hello - Catherine sorry to hear your bad news hun.  I hope you get to do the FET soon xx

Bubblicious how are you holding up hun - I'm still new to this IVF lark so no idea what you're going thru, sorry.....But don't write off your stimming drugs yet - you could be a super grower!!

Keeping - hey chick - hope your appointments come around really soon

Missy - glad your AF arrived - and I hope your clinic calls back soon.  Don't they realise that we're stressed enough already!!!

Anyway I'm waiting on my AF - this could take a while - but the clinic has said that if I get to day 40 they'll give me provera (yipeee another drug!!    )  so no matter what I'll know what I'm doing by mid August.  I WANT INJECTIONS!!!!!  Driving me     not doing anything......but I'll get there

Catch up soon, 

Olga xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Catherine, I'm so sorry about your BFN, hun . But I'm wishing you bags of luck with FET   .

Missy, great news on arrival on AF. Did the clinic call you back? What's the plan?

Olga, I know the feeling. Now, I've got here and made the decision, I just want to get on with it. Hope AF arrives soon.

Hi Keeping Busy, we may also have to have ICSI as DH's last SA showed high abnormalities [hopefully, it was a one-off as his previus 6 SA's were fine but we won't know until the day].

AFM, I had my blood tests today and my LH was even higher. Despite this, my consultant is suggesting we go ahead with the next stage so I have my hysto booked Friday and should start stimming that evening ... whoopie! I hope the high LH will not have too much impact on the next stage though. I'm a bit worried that I'll start surging too early but I'm trying to stay upbeat and positive.

Hi, anyone else still checking in.

Speak to you all soon.


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Catherine, so sorry to hear your news.
Really hope that FET works for you    
Hey to everyone else, thanks for the welcome and yes, I do recognise lots of you. Looks like I have a lot of learning to do. Feel like you are all talking a different language, 
take care all
xxxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Just a quicky lol, i start my pill today for DR and 1st scan booked for 24th Aug! At last! EC booked for w/c 5th Sept. 
Sorry for no personals catch up later.


----------



## Bubblicious

Great news, Missy!!!


----------



## Missy123

Bubblicious I am so glad they called me back as i was sick of walking around with my phone attatched to me! (only have it for emergencies!)
Hope your hysto went ok and you can start stimming    What drug have they put you on?

Olga hows it going,  what day are you up to? Hope it arrives soon   

catherine and keeping busy   

AFM, Feels weird being on the pill, just got to remember to take them now as it's been 11 years!
Treatment and drugs all paid for so feeling really poor now! Could have bought a nice car with that but you can't take that to feed the ducks!
I think it is really unfair that we have to pay for tx as i have no children and DH daughter is now 17 and has never lived with us but that's life! Small price to pay or rather a large price to pay! 
Just got to   it works    for us all


----------



## aimees

Hi ladies
Catherine Hun im so sorry about your bfn I feel for you. Great that you have 4 blastos on ice though. 

Missy congrats hun it's fab that you start. When you finally get there after sonmuch waiting it just whizzes by.

Bubba great news for you too, I really want a hysto abs think I will ask for one. Will
They muss up your lining? 

I had a bad IVF cycle it got converted to IUI after only managed one follie. Feel like I have no hope of it working. Am testing in about 12 days they make you wait a long time at my clinic. 

Xx


----------



## Missy123

aimees hope you don't mind me asking but how come you only produced one follicle, you have done better than that before haven't you? Couldn't they have upped your dose?   
The IUI can still work    and i    that it has. Try to stay positive you never know! A chance is all it takes.


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Just got back from my hols and start DR on Monday (injection)   

First scan booked for 18th Aug and EC pencilled in for week commencing 29th Aug....

Hope you are all well. 

Missy looks like we will be on the 2ww together!!


----------



## aimees

Hi Missy, how is your down regging but hoping you are feeling ok? I found out my AMH is very very low, which means I have low ovarian reserve. But despite that, it still doesn't make sense to me, and even my cons was very surprised, as I'd had 9 antral follicles in my scan just before I started down regging. I said to my DH when I went for my baseline scan and the doctor said "all ok, lining thin and ovaries are quiet" that that wasn't a great thing for me, I just thought uh oh, maybe ovaries will never wake up, and it seems like they didn't. I was on high doses of stims and growth hormones so was v disappointing. The worse response I've had so far, I had 3 IUIs with only 50mg of clomid and got two follies each time. Anyway, so that is what happened! 

Suzie congratulations on your news, that's so exciting that you start down regging tomorrow. I'm not sure whether you've done it before but those injections get pretty easy. DH started off doing them but then I just did them myself. 

Bubbs - fingers all crossed for your hysto for Friday - and then your stimming. I'm interestd in having a hysto myself, or a lap preferably. Just need to know. Hope it all goes well   

Xx


----------



## Missy123

aimees i'm really not sure how it all works, why do they get us to down reg? If you had 9 in the scan why couldn't they just grow them on?   
It just seems strange as we didn't do that with IUI. I had lots of follicles in my scans then but afraid now that the same thing may happen to me!   
Fingers crossed for you.   

suzie it will be great to join you on the 2ww i'll be a week behind you    hope your injections go well.
Bubblicious hope your hysto goes well and you can finally start stimming.   

Olga any signs of AF coming?   

Keeping busy any news on your referral?   

Had to set an alarm to remind me to take the pill    The last thing you remember is to take a contraceptive pill when you want to get pregnant!
Nothing happening here just waiting on 24th Aug to start injecting buserelin and 1st scan same day. xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
Just a quick one from me, I'm still waiting to hear about consultation. Feels odd to be doing nothing. Have had lots of thoughts about self medicating this cycle as still have drugs in fridge but know it's a silly idea. I need every egg I can get. 
Missy, I'm not surprised you have had to set an alarm, its the last thing I would remember to do also.
Aimees sorry to hear you didn't respond well,   that IuI works.
Hey to everyone else
Xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Just a really quick one from me.  I am still not properly down-regged so I am considering abandoning this cycle as it is likely that ET will be on my sister's wedding day and it is important for me to be there.  I can't quite believe that it has come to this!  I'm quite heartbroken about it, tbh.

Who would have thought that I would have to DR for four weeks!?!  I left two and a half weeks extra on top of an average IVF cycle and thought that the timing would be fine.  I feel like I've been SO stupid to think that something might go right for me for once.  And it hasn't helped how I feel about my body.  I have emailed my clinic to ask some questions and hopefully, the answers will make my decision a little easier.

Sorry about the "me" post.  I hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Keeping busy

Bubblicious, sending you     . Really feel for you. Hope your ok
Xxxxxx


----------



## olga74

Bubblicious - ah that's brutal on you hun.  I really hope your clinic gets back to you with answers soon.


Keeping - no self medicating - that's why we are monitored so well.  Can you call the clinic and see what the hold up is?


Missy I may be on the pill for the month also - still waiting on AF though so no idea as yet whats going on.

AMF - well no af yet but keeping up with acupuncture.  Have to describe the picture in front of me - DH finally got his XBox Kinect and is running and jumping away to his hearts content.  I think it just dawned on him that's he's in the women's section but he's doing so well!!!  Seriously haven't laughed this much in ages!!  Keeps the boredom at bay anyhow....

Check in tomorrow, xxx to all


----------



## Missy123

Olga great picture and glad it's made you laugh!    

Keeping i'm with olga don't do it.   

Bubblicious i have known some that have DR for 6 weeks so    the clinic gives you the advice to carry on.    Is your sis wedding local so you can carry on please don't say St Lucia or something. Explain how you are feeling to them.    Things are never easy we all know that.


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 


Bubblicious hope you're doing ok hun, any news/advice back from the clinic?

Missy yeap it was so funny. I joined in doing the track games and can feel it today, I really got into it.  Think I'm going to pick up the fitness dvd for it and give it a go.

Keeping any appointment yet hun?  I know the feeling of doing nothing - never thought I'd actually want injections.

AMF still no AF - not really surprised.  So I've to call the clinic on Friday even though Monday is day 40 - It's a bank holiday so I'm ringing early to make an appointment for a scan and see if I can go on provera.  I went to the chemist and just home - holy  , I've a salad drawer in the fridge full of drugs - and they all have to go into me, one way or the other!!  But the waiting to start is long........But hey, I'll get there and get my BFP plus frosties for the next 2 BFP!!! (PMA or what!!!)

Anyway off to arrange dinner - doing something simple and easy - fresh pizza from the store.  

Chat to you all later xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga, I'm loving your PMA, and want some of it! 
Missy, hows you - remembered to take your pill?
Bubbilicious - any news yet? thinking about you
Hey to everyone else.
AFM - no news yet - I suppose a week and a day isn't really very long but I am getting impatient! Going to give them until next Monday then ring and ask what is going on. I think a consultant should be able to get a referral out in two weeks - its annoying cos the nurse said she does them all at the same time once a month - so if they were done on the Friday before I got my BFN it could mean a whole months wait just for a letter to be written - ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Maybe I could write the letter myself and just get the consultant to sign it     - can you tell I'm a bit of a control freak. I find the lack of control in all this mega hard, its why I did the four IUI's back to back, gave me some control over things. Anyway, I'm not gonna self medicate so don't worry - to far in the cycle for that, but I'm still dreaming of a natural BFP - DH says I'm silly to even think it might happen, and he is right I know, but miracles do happen.
Take care all
xxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Keeping busy we all need to get some of olgas PMA sounds like she has plenty to share! Glad you aren't taking the drugs this month your body could do with the break!   
Hope you hear something before monday.    

Olga my fridge will be full of drugs this morning when the delivery comes! I already have some in there left form IUI that i have been looking at since April and wondering why things take so long. 
I don't put them in the salad drawer though as i put some carrots in there once and they were half frozen! Fridge not set too high so i just put them in the top of the door but may have to rethink as i think there will be too many.   

Bubblicious hope you have some answers    Thinking of you.    you can carry on.   

suzie have you started down reg or is it next monday?

aimees hope things are ok and you get your BFP soon.


----------



## olga74

Missy wait til  you see how many boxes there are.....salad drawer was the only option.  2 of the injections  are packed in individual boxes for each dose....the Gonal-f pens and the trigger shot used to be so neat.  

And as for my PMA - slightly delusional is all.  But hey, fake it til it's true.  I guess it's more of a prayer but we all have to be hopeful ladies.  Our time will come and when they roll in 2 hours past when they were due home, stinking of aftershave or perfume to cover the smell of smoke or beer we'll be soooooooooooo glad we did all this!!!!

Chat to you later

Olga xx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Missy,

I started dr this monday, have to inject in the morning so done three so far. Hasn't been to bad x


----------



## Missy123

suzie well done for injecting    Glad it is going ok   
Olga your post made me smile, will we ever be able to shout at the little ones with all we have gone through or will we soon forget how lucky we are to have them!   

I've gone a bit red on one shoulder from the sun, the other side still white.


----------



## olga74

Hey Suzie glad the injections are going ok - for me the thought was worse than the actual injection.  

Missy just as I get out of my acupuncture it starts to rain - bang goes the bbq idea.  And I watch SuperNanny on tv and claim my children will never be like that, how good they'll be and never need the naughty step.  See, totally off my rocker!!!!

Keeping how are you doing hun?  Tough hanging in for the clinics to do their job.  Still, the way my cycle is going we could be buddies!!

AMF no movement, hint or otherwise.  Just back from acupuncture so quite relaxed even though one or two points did sting a bit. Still, all over now til next week.  Day 35 at this stage so now on to the silly time of waiting.

Chat to you later

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

What drugs are you girls using? I have buserelin to inject mornings from 24th August and if scan ok (same day) i have puregon to inject evenings. Same as my IUI's.
I have always used pregnyl for a trigger but this time i have ovitrelle don't know why they changed it but i'm happy as the other one was a pain to break and mix.

Olga if i don't get a BFP this time i'm putting my consultant on the naughty step!    I'll do an AF dance for you   
Sorry the rain has messed your plans of a bbq.


----------



## Bubblicious

Aimees,  for your BFP.

Olga, hope AF arrives soon.

Missy, hope you're not DR for too long, hun.

Suzie, hope the DR is going okay.

Keeping Busy, hope you hear from your clinic soon.

AFM, we have decided to abandon our cycle. Our clinic got back to us and basically said that you can become too supressed if you DR for too long so they were not happy for me to carry on. However, I will not have to do some of my [expensive] tests or a monitoring cycle again if I start again within six months which I am planning to do. So I can start afresh after the wedding without too much delay or doubled-up costs so onwards and upwards.

Hope that when I come back on here when I'm cycling again, there'll be lots of positive news.


----------



## Missy123

Bubblicious    hope you have a lovely time at your sisters wedding and you can get going again after.     that things will be better next time for you.


----------



## aimees

hi ladies, 

Bubbs great that you can start again so soon after the wedding. you are sounding positive which is the best place to be! 

Suzie glad the injections are going ok. actually the injections were fine, they are almost painless. It was all the faff setting them up, and then my tummy was so bruised afterwards, that wasn't nice to see. 

Missy - how is the pill popping going? Just seen your blurb - wow amh of 15, that is amazing. Let's hope this is it for you hun

olga - i don't think you can fake pma. if you're positive, you're positive, there's nothign wrong with a bit of delusion if it's gets you along in this business. otherwise we'd never get out of bed

ladies hte 2ww is driving me   I just want it to stop. feel so tired by it all...

Xx


----------



## suziewong

Missy - I am injecting  0.5 ml of buserelin every morning, my first scan is 17th Aug to see if it has worked properly. x


----------



## Missy123

suzie i hope the buserelin is working for you   
aimees sorry the wait is sending you    hope it gets you a good result   
I have only had my AMH tested once last year for IUI so hoping it was right and hasn't dropped too much.

olga i    AF hurries up for you.
Bubbs keep up the    you will be going again before you know it.


----------



## shenagh1

Hey ladies mind if i join you! Am just waitin on my final iui but you have all moved here and i feel like an outsider now in the other thread i will be needing you all after this month should it nother work As i am goin for ivf  xx i hope this is ok


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Shenga, 
Fingers crossed you won't be needing this thread and all works from basting tomorrow. I know how you feel, keep checking in on the iui thread but feel really out of place there now,
Bubba, have a fab time at your sisters wedding,
Missy, hope your remembering t take your pill,
Silly question susie / missy but what does bursiline do?
Aimees, sorry 2ww is driving you  
Olga, any sign of AF?
As for me, still no referral, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, so frustrating! But have had acupuncture today so feeling chilled 
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Keeping busy,

Buresulin switches off your cycle so the hospital can take control before the stimming starts. Sorry i haven't explained it very technically but that's how I understand it. xx


----------



## Keeping busy

thanks Suzie, that makes perfect sense to me, i think it is probably similar to supercur which I used during IVF as they told me that was to turn off my own cycle,
hey to everyone else
xxx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Keeping busy,

It is actually supercur that i am using. Suprecur injection contain the active ingredient buserelin so some people call it supercur, some people call it bureselin xx


----------



## Missy123

shenagh we all have our fingers crossed you won't need us to help you with IVF   

I have to inject 0.3ml of buserelin or suprecur from the 24th Aug same day as my scan and maybe stimming too but why did i not have to inject it earlier and not take the pill? I have hardly come across anyone who starts on the pill    Why do clinics vary so much?

Hope you are all enjoying this lovely weather (that's if you have sunshine) I know keeping and i have glorious sun! Just got to tan my white legs before i put them on show in the clinic!
Hope you all have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Keeping busy

Your right missy, the weather has been lovely, shame I was stuck in the library most the day trying to write an essay! 
Hey to everyone else, hope you are all ok
Xxxxxx


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

Shenagh - good to see you hun but really hope that you don't need this thread - fx that this cycle will make your dream come true xxx

Keeping - how are you hun? Hope the wait for the clinic's admin isn't driving you    

Missy glad you're getting the good weather - been grey and dreary all day - so much so that when I came home from work I did about 3 hours ironing!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all looking forward to the weekend.

AMF rang the clinic this morning and have a scan on Tuesday morning to see how my lining is and hopefully start provera - which at least gives us a some sort of timeframe.  So any bets that my AF will arrive on Monday and make a liar out of me - but then I'd need a baseline scan anyway!  One way or the other, it'll start the ball rolling. 

Catch you tomorrow xx


----------



## Missy123

Keeping busy couldn't you have taken any books you needed out so you could sit in the sun and write your essay? 
We don't get this weather that often, mind you i was only painting some posts and before i knew it i was red so maybe you were better off in the library! Hope the essay is finished so you can enjoy the weather if you get the chance.
Olga great you have a scan for tuesday, i bet it does arrive on monday now!    Surely that would be better if it arrived naturally and quicker for you to start treatment.
Sorry you don't have our weather but at least the ironing got done.

Hi to everyone else    xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Olga, I have loads of ironing if you want to do it! Glad you have your scan book and things are moving forward. I really don't get what's taking the clinic so long, it's a 5 minute letter that expect that have a template for but oh well.
Missy, I did consider doing that but I'm not the best at being motivated, so about the only way I can make myself work is to be sat in the library and even then i spent time on FF and looking at my emails! I'm doing my maters dissertation and the deadline is September 2012, so it won't be done for a while but as I will have a baby before then (pma) I reckon I need it finished by next March. Hope the sunburn isn't to bad,
Hi to everyone else
Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Just wanted to say "Hi!" to Shenagh!  Hope you won't have to join us here for all the right reasons .


----------



## shenagh1

thanks for the welcome ladies! i hope i wont be needing it also but just to talk to those who have moved on from iui and left i feel better! xx hope you are all keeping well i must get reading up and seeing how you are all getting on and how far along everyone is! xx


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies, 

From a very dull Dublin - came into work early and heading off to the MIL for the night!  It's a bit of a chore but this should do til Christmas.  I know, I'm a  !

Keeping - it might cost a bit to get the clothes to me and I'm brutal at folding so no idea how they'd look getting back to you...     

Missy I have to agree - I would prefer a natural AF but I could go to day 56!!  They if they decided to do something at that stage it's be into the 60's before I'd have any sort of AF    

Bubblicious how are the wedding plans coming along - have you your outfit ready yet?  I've my cousins wedding in September and am recycling for it....saving a fortune, thankfully!!

AMF no sign of AF, did a HPT just in case and negative - but no surprise there!!  So enjoyed a glass of wine last night.  We're going to a 40th tonight but I'm on the dry and driving home early in the morning.  DH is working at 1pm tomorrow and it's a 3 hour drive.  But it means that I'm home with my feet up with the TV to myself.

Anyway I'll check in tomorrow.  Hope you all enjoy your Sunday xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga sorry AF still not here but good luck with your scan tomorrow!    Hope they sort you out.
Keeping busy the sunburn is ok thanks, think i noticed i was burning just in time    Yes you better get that essay done before you get a distraction   
aimees aren't you due to test soon? Thinking of you and wishing you     

Suzie, shenagh and bubblicious hope you girls are ok


----------



## olga74

Good morning ladies, 

just a quick update, had my scan, seems I've a lovely lining and they think I O'd......maybe the drugs have kicked my system into action - but still no AF so the consultant is looking at charts at lunchtime and I should be on provera this evening =

Just in the office so better get at least some work done, 

Chat later xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi Olga, been thinking about you today. Good news I think about your lining. Have you had your chart reviewed and started the provera? 
Glad your not to pink missy and hoping your ok
Hi to everyone else
AFM, still no news on my referral,wanted to ring clinic today to find out what was taking so long but was in back to back meetings all day! Will ring them tomorrow.
Still lovely weather today here so I'm making the most of it by going to sit in a lovely outdoor area of a restaurant with my mum and dog for tea,
Take care all
Xxxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Well keeping did you ring them?   

Olga are you taking provera now to bring on AF? 

aimees   

  to you all


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies, 

Keeping - did you contact the clinic?  What's their story?

Aimees how are you doing hun?

Missy you're so good for checking in on us all  

AMF started the provera on Tuesday evening - feel like death warmed up so it's either a side effect or a bug going around the office.  Could sleep for a week!!  On 10mg twice a day for a week, the 5-7 I should have AF.  We've decided to hold off for a month, take a break and we've so much stuff going on with the house and weddings, so I'll be on the pill for a month, starting IVF around mid september I'd say.  Felt so relaxed after we made our decision.  I think DH could do with the break too.

I'm off to copy and paste into excel, it's about all my brain is able for this morning, 

Chat to you later xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
Olga, glad you've started your provera, but sorry you are feeling so unwell, hope you feel better soon.
Missy, its getting closer, keep taking that pill,
Aimees, thinking of you, 
hey to everyone else,
AFM, my Gran took a turn for the worse on Tuesday and has passed away today so fertility hasn't really been on my mind, and the clinic have yet to be rung. Staying with my mum for a few days to keep her company so won't be checking my mail for a few days, if I haven't got anything in the mail when I get home over the weekend I will call them Monday,
Take care all x x x


----------



## olga74

Keeping so sorry to hear about your gran, I know from your posts that you were close to her. 

I hope that you all get thru the next few days hun, look after yourselves


----------



## Missy123

keeping i am so sorry to hear about your gran    i was close to mine too so i know how hard it is. 
Hope you and your mum can be a comfort to each other and we will be here for you when you feel up to it.   

Olga i think the weather dosen't help i have been wanting an afternoon nap! Hope you feel better soon and you have a month to relax and get plenty of sleep ready for treatment.

suzie how is it going are you stimming yet?

  to you all


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Olga and Missy,
Thanks for the messages. My gran didn't know about our fertility journey, but one of the last coherent conversations she had with me about two weeks ago, was when I was helping her with lunch and she said to me, you'll make a lovely mum one day, and then said the problem is that it doesn't always happen straight away, it can be hard for people sometimes, like she kind of knew. I think now she is properly looking down and doing her best to make sure things work out for us. My dad kindly went and collected my post for me today, and in it was the copy letter to say that the IVF referral had been made, yipeeeeeeeee! It said in it that although my AMH is only 7 I have a good antra follicle count, so fingers crossed it won't be long until the appointment.
Hey to everyone else,
Take care
Xxxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Keeping that's great news about the letter and i know it must be hard to get excited at the moment but sounds like your gran knew the situation deep down and will be keeping a good eye on you.   
Hoping it won't be too long now for your consultation.


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies,

Keeping you have your own guardian angel hun.  And great news about the referral - wait til you see all the drugs......clear out the fridge time!!!

Question for you all - anyone who has taken provera - did it make your boobs sore and swell - seriously Jordan problem going on here.  Really bad in the mornings....I think it's on of the listed side effects (I'm trying to stay away from Goggle).

Spent yesterday painting, DH is putting down a wooden floor and I've the downstairs of the house to put back in order before I do a BBQ for my brothers b'day tomorrow.  Oh and homebase is seemingly having a sale so I'm off to by laminates for another room - cause there's not enough to do here already!!!  Actually it's a small enough room and 200euro should see it done and finished. And as I won't be able to do any painting or heavy lifting in a few weeks time so I'm all guns blazing!!

Chat to you later


----------



## Missy123

Olga sorry i've no experience with provera but bet your DH is loving it!    Do they get in the way of painting lol you don't need new flooring cos surprised you can see it!    (sorry for my soh)
No seriously it's a good idea to get everything done now as after you start treatment it will be all down to DH for the next 10 months   
Happy DIY! and don't buy too much in the sale you only have a few weeks so no time for loft conversions and extensions!


----------



## shenagh1

hey girls hope u are all well 

keeping sorry to hear about ur gran xx thinking of u and urn family but it sounds like she is already being a wee angel and getting u that letter   

olga- wow u sound busy lol don't envy it at all lol xx

hi to everyone else

afm - one week of 2ww over and i have felt nothing absolutely zilch so o know it hasn't worked yet again so afraid i may b joining you all! xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Shenagh it may still have worked don't lose hope yet!     

Olga how are you feeling today? hope things are easier upstairs!   

  to you all


----------



## Keeping busy

Morning all, 
Shenga, don't lose hope it might have worked     
Olga, DH and I are rubbish at DIY, we had anew carpet laid in February and one of the doors had to come off it's hinges, still not been put back! We keep looking at the house thinking, we need to right a list of jobs and get someone to come in and do them, all silly things like the door, ceiling in the bathroom being painted, flooring in the kitchen having edging put down as the stuff there at the mo is rubbish.
Hey missy, hope your ok and the wait isn't driving you to     
Hey to everyone else
AFM, it's our anniversary today. Went out for an amazing meal last night, and drank wine, me not DH, lazy day today,
Take care
Xxxxx


----------



## Missy123

keeping Happy anniversary, glad you had a lovely evening. I have had a lazy day too or tried! 
My neighbours are so thoughtless, we live in a semi so only have 1 side to worry about but they certainly make up for it! They have 2 adult children, one that still lives at home and the other who is married but spends more time here than at her own house and has a loud mouth and slams doors! 
If it's not her it's her little one that she allows to press the horn when she drops her off everyday at 7am, wouldn't mind as i'm up usually but on DH's day off (friday) it drives us mad. They just laugh as they find it funny that she has learnt to do it!
She has just woken me up again from the nap i tried to have! I can't wait to return the favour! I hope we have sextuplets or something!
As for your DIY i love it, you only have to plane a bit off the door to put it back if it scraped the new carpet! lol sounds easy to me but guess that's because i am DIY minded can't imagine being anything else, wish i could sort it for you    My sister dosen't know how to put a plug on!
Try to get one job done every week between you and it will be done in no time! DH and I have had fun with paint fights in the past (oh and cheesescake), i ended up looking like an indian! 
Wishing it done already!


----------



## shenagh1

thanks ladies i hope so too!

keeping its my anniversary today as well how funny lol we went away out for.dinner and cinema last night and to a hotel for the night such a lovely relaxing time! 

how are you all xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Shenagh Happy anniversary for yesterday    Hope you get a good present   
That's uncanny same day as keeping busy.

aimees you ok hun?   

Love to you all


----------



## Keeping busy

Missy, I am like your sister - couldn't do a plug either! DH is even more hopeless than me - he starts things and never finishes them! I am so angry    on your behalf about your neighbours. We are lucky, live in a very quiet peaceful little road, where there was no noise up until about 2 months ago when a lady a few doors down got a new boyfriend - he has a motorbike which he insists on reeving the engine on before he goes out in the mornings - ahhhhh. At least its not every morning and he is a few doors away!!
Shenga, how long ago did you get married? hope you had a fab anniversary.
Olga, you OK Hun, feeling any better?
Hey to everyone else
xxxx


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies, 

Missy I know what you mean about noisy neighbours - but we're lucky since we moved, very quite estate.  The nosiest thing is the ice cream van going around.

Keeping & Shenagh happy anniversary to you both.  Sounds like you enjoyed your weekend.

AMF finished the provera yesterday morning so should have AF by the weekend.  We're still happy to take the pill this month and start treatment in September.  It's strange to think that this time 6 weeks I'll be in the thick of it all!!!

Anyway, anyone mind if I have a rant - I've had my treatment used as a stick to be beat with!!  I had the family over on Sunday for my brothers birthday.  He's got special needs and living in an independent house with carers close enough in another residential unit.  He's home with my parents and I promised him a BBQ in ours. So off I go on Friday, get all the food and arrange a cake, in between all the DIY.  Saturday was another long day doing stuff at home and Sunday morning I was up at 9am, cleaning.  My DH picks up by brother and mum and my other brother and his wife arrive 45minutes late!!  Nothing new there and it's expected now.  I'm a control freak in the kitchen so after several questions of 'what can I do to help' the answer became ' get out of the kitchen'.  This is nothing new, I'm of the opinion that when I invite people for dinner, I cook and serve it.  I didn't ask them there to do it themselves.  It was like trying to get around an obstacle course getting anything done.  So they all went outside, grand I thought.  I put stuff on the BBQ and of course my brother, being ever so helpful, started flipping burgers so that when I came back out, they were in bits - 'but you have to turn them'. there were a couple of them in half, the second half being in with the charcoal!!  My SIL was being snappy so of course I reacted - we're not the best of mates anyway.  Then to top it all, I was coming back out to the BBQ when my mother, yes my own mother, commented 'oh you better run, here's hell's b****h'.  I was a bit shocked and so annoyed.  So I did what I had to do and went back into the kitchen.  DH was there and asked what had happened. My mother followed me in and tried to make a joke of it but I snapped at her and she turned and left the kitchen. I couldn't believe that in my own house someone spoke to me like that.  Needless to say, the fun had gone out of it all at this stage.  My brother called me after dinner and said that if I didn't stop being mean to SIL that they'd go home, I nearly wanted to tell him to head away but bit my tongue.  And I didn't get into it, not the time or the place.  

So last night I'm picking  up my other brother (with special needs) to bring him to Grease and my father asks to have a word.  I know it's about Sunday and we sit down.  The conversation started with ' I don't want any arguments or discussion'......he was disappointed that myself and my mother had a falling out.  He didn't want the other side of it and barely listened - but what got me was his attitude.  He more or less said that he understood that nature was taking a long time, that if we couldn't have children that we were to still go out and enjoy ourselves and that he knew it was a trying time.  He does know that we're trying but not that we're using a clinic.  But he went on to say that because I don't have children is no excuse for me to snap at my mother.......  So off I went to the show, in tears, and had, what should have been a great night, fairly much pee'd on.  Leaving my brother back home, my parents came to the door and to say it was stilted is an understatement.  I just want no contact for the next while. So much for the support of my mother, when, and I know I was in the wrong for snapping too, and this does sound so childish, but when she stepped out of line and I reacted, she blamed my treatment.  I apologised on the night for snapping but got nothing back.  My father told me that there were things that I'd have to ignore, 'for my own good'.  The icing on the cake, and yes, I did it on purpose.....I had opened up the bottle of wine my brother and SIL brought over - they are not known to spend a lot - and a second bottle of 'good' wine (i.e. not own brand lidl) and poured my mother a glass from my brother's bottle.  I'm used to being teased about what I put on the table, not sure why, but it's seen to be funny.  So mam asks for a top up and when she asks if she's drinking the cheap stuff and I tell her that it's the bottle at the other end of the table.  My brother doesn't see the funny side of his wine being called cheap and tells her that she doesn't have to drink it.  There was plenty of backpedaling done.  I said nothing but I'd proved my own point.  So the night went on, my folks and brother went home and other brother and SIL and kids stayed. Breakfast the next morning was quiteish and they left at lunch time.  

So I'm in work this morning, still feeling like   but, and yes, I know I shouldn't have reacted to a snappy SIL and my mother, but being told that I reacted because I haven't had children - sorry no idea where that one came from.  All I could say to DH was last night was that if I were sick with something would the same have been said. But it does clarify for me the lack of support I have from my own family. I really thought my mother was on board but hey, seems not.  I've a sister in the states who knows what we're doing and I haven't' heard from her since before the summer - again my mother excuses this.  But yet I'm expected to call her......

Girls I know that this has been all blown out of proportion but it's really gotten to me!!  Sorry for such a long rant.....

Anyway I've decided to take a step back from my family for a while.  We're at a wedding the first week in September, and that's time enough to see them.  I'm just tired from it. So in a way, I'm glad we're taking this month out cause I don't think I'd be able to handle their bull  at the same time and might say something I'd regret. 

Right, back to work....sorry for ranting again xx


----------



## Missy123

Oh olga i'm so sorry you had to go through that, unfortunatly we can't pick our family but sometimes wish we could!
They had no excuse to speak to you like that especially in YOUR home and to ruin your night out too.   
My dad has often had me in tears and not noticed and that is hard too especially when i am a daddy's girl, so much so he did it on our last holiday to turkey and i just wanted to get a flight home there and then!
He has often said when i have had a loose top on "You look pregnant in that" and with what we have been through i found it so hurtful but the thing is they just don't think!
So it is not just your family i think it is all family's so try not to let it get to you i know it's hard but in the end it will make you bitter and twisted! Your better than that.   
Come on here and rant to us that's what we are here for but to them try and let it go over your head and not show they are getting the better of you!
I sometimes get sarcastic but i do try and bite my tongue! Well done you for coping but like you say i would keep my distance for a while or i would really put them in their place!
I'm here if you need to rant some more! Hopefully you can just chill abit now and have a nice (not cheap) glass of wine lol well not now cos it's 10.15 am and i think that would make you an alcoholic! I meant later.   

Keeping you should be ashamed not knowing how to wire a plug! lol

Love to you all


----------



## olga74

Missy thanks - I'm like you, a daddy's girl, and yes, that's what hurt more.  But I'm glad it's not just me. I was really thinking I was overreacting - and even if we weren't doing any treatments I think I'd have reacted the same.  I'm feeling better after unloading but yes, keeping my distance is the best option at the minute!!

   to everyone xx


----------



## shenagh1

bfn


----------



## Bubblicious

So sorry it was a BFN, Shenagh.


----------



## Missy123

Shenagh so sorry hun    we are here if you want to talk.


----------



## olga74

Shenagh so sorry to hear the negative result.  Like Missy said, we're all here for you hun xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Shenga, so sorry Hun, here when you need us x x x

Olga,  sending you masses and masses of hugs Hun, so sorry about your family. I've had a massive row with my brother and SIL today, about the fact that she doesn't want to bring their 7 week old baby to my gran's funeral. I could accept this if she hadn't already said that she could only come for a day and that's why she wasn't bring the baby because she was meant to be on holiday with her family. You'd have thought she'd want to keep her baby with her all the time, not leave it for a whole day when it's so young. I just wanted to shout at them, your lucky to have a baby, stop trying to use him to control everyone else. She's done loads of other stuff in the past which makes me angry and now this. Family ahhhhhhhhhhh, I think your plan of keeping your distance for a while is a good one, x x x x

Missy, hope your OK and the noisy neighbours aren't driving you to crazy,

Hey to everyone else

Xxxxxxx


----------



## shenagh1

thanks- although im thinking about going to bed and never getting up again!!! as my sil as just called round to tell us she is 8weeks pregnant she is about 20st drinks smokes is not married eats like a pig and has been trying 2months crushed doesn't even come close!!!!


----------



## Missy123

Shenagh we would all like to stay in bed like you but it wouldn't work and deep down you know it.   
I don't know why it happens so easy for the ones who don't really deserve it to when we have all tried so hard but don't give up    
We have to stick together and just keep trying to make our dreams come true.   
Try not to think about it as it will just send you    
  
Hugs to you all


----------



## aimees

shenagh so sorry hun, and gutted to hear about your sil. you just gotta think, I can't be jealous of her because I woudln't want her baby, what a bad start to life. 

olga I totally sympathise about the family thing. It sounds like you are being treated a bit shoddily but that is sometimes family and I'm sure htey love you. that sil sounds like a mare. i too have had troubles with my family recently - got told a few weeks ago to 'lighten up, it's not a tragedy you can't have kids' - can you imagine?? they took it back and did a bit of groveling but the damage has been done.  

xx


----------



## olga74

Goodnight ladies, 

Just back from a performance of 'Singing in the rain' and was at the opening night of Grease on Tuesday - feeling all cultured out!!!

Shenagh - I know hun, sometimes the wrong people get the good news.  I think we've all been there.  My friends sister is expecting - and none of the family thing she can handle it.  I joked that they could put my DH on the birth cert and I'd adopt the baby - OK I've a black sense of humour. But I know my friend was dreading telling me as we all know her sister.  But ya know, it will be all the sweeter when it's us hun   And I know you're coming over to the IVF side of things so any questions - shout!!   

Keeping was thinking of your this week, I hope that your Gran's funeral went ok (you know what I mean)  

Aimees yeap I hear you - my dad told me on Tuesday night that 'we should go out and have fun even if we don't have children'.  I was left speechless and so upset.  The only difference is, there has been no grovelling on anybodies part.  I know I was up tight and I apologised to my mother but yeah, seems like I'm the one in the wrong.

AMF got my AF this morning and was on to the clinic - I'm expecting a call on Monday to go thru everything with me.  I'm taking a month out so I know I'll be going on the pill so this time 4 weeks I'll be getting ready to become a human pin cushion!!!  I've a whole load on in between now and then so it should fly by.

Ok, heading to my bed - work in the morning and I'm shattered.  DH is on nights so I'll get the whole bed for myself!!! (but I do miss him really)

Chat to you tomorrow 

Olga xxx


----------



## Missy123

Olga hope you enjoyed having all the bed to yourself but i find i can't sleep on my own now. 
Glad AF turned up for you and the pill should be sorted on monday, a month will fly by if you have that much on. Mine only dragged as i was just waiting and waiting.
Hope you liked your shows. 

Suzie i see you have joined in for aug/sept i am on the other thread down reg end of july. Hope you find them supportive i have with mine.
Thought the main thread would be too busy but our thread is just as bad now! Good luck with the scan my first one is wed week.

Keeping hope you are ok    Have you heard from the clinic yet? 

Bubblicious shenagh and aimees hope you are all ok


----------



## suziewong

Hi Missy, I'm a bit confused wiith all these threads!!

Don't really know who is where!!!

Good luck with your scan, i am praying it has worked and I can start stimming soon x


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
Hope you are all OK. 
Olga, great news on AF starting. Won't be long now.
Aimees, I'm so sorry about your family saying that, glad they apologised.
Missy, sorry your month is dragging, but not long to go now, 10 days
Shenga, how are you Hun,
AFM, AF arrived Friday making a 24 day cycle. Even though I knew chance of a big fat natural pregnancy was really slim it still hurt, but when i got back home letter from clinic had arrived with lots of forms to complete, so feels like stuff is happening now. We are going on holiday last two weeks of september and I've let clinic know so I'm not sure if we'll have our consultation before or after we go. Went to a wedding yesterday and really let my hair down, actually got drunk, first time in 8 months, had fun and remembered I can have fun. Back on the straight and narrow now, good diet and no drink until we go on holiday, need to get a bikini body!
Take care all
X x x


----------



## Missy123

Keeping  busy sorry it wasn't this month    but glad you let your hair down bet it really did you good. As for the bikini diet glad i'm not going anywhere as it would take me a while to be happy to wear one! Hope your consultation comes through before your hols and you can relax in preperation for starting treatment when you come home.   
suzie it is confusing with all the threads but as long as we get a BFP and some nice ladies for support along the way i'm sure we will be happy! Hope we are both stimming soon.


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies, 

How are things after the weekend?  It's a bright autumn morning, that crisp but sunny morning.  Love it.  

Keeping so glad you got something off the clinic - it's good to get started.  And it's good to let your hair down, before the madness begins again.  Fair play to you with the bikini body - I think I'm more a greenpeace issue at the minute!

Suzie I'm with you on the threads - I joined the Sept-Oct one but since I'm in limbo I haven't really posted.

Missy how are you doing hun?  DH works a week of nights every month and there are some nights that I just can't settle without him and will wake up when he comes home.  

AMF waiting on the clinic to call to tell me what my life will entail for the next few weeks!!  I'll fill you in later when I get details x


----------



## Missy123

Olga hope the clinic did ring you and you're not still waiting for them. They always seem to never be in a rush or too busy, they don't seem to realise that our lives become this journey and we eat/sleep it! I guess it is just a job to them and not affecting their lives. Hope they never end up in our situation waiting for a call!
  you hear soon


----------



## olga74

Well Missy it was half four by the time they rang - I'd to leave a message but they had been at a review meeing. And yes, I suppose it is 'just a job' to them, even though I couldn't do it for all the money  in the world.


So I started on the pill tonight, treatment hopefully starting the 8th September and egg collection the week of 19th September. It doesn't seem like that far away at all.  Happy to be starting on something - It's was a long time waiting on my AF!!!  I'm going to arrange to work from home that week for 3 days and then take 2 days off, so I can just totally relax and keep my feet up.  When the transfer takes place I think I'll take a couple of days off too.  Not coming this far to not look after myself (or have DH look after me...   )

Hope everyone is doing well, 

Catch you all tomorrow

Olga xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
Hope your all ok. 
Olga, glad you've started the pill
Missy, hope your ok and the time isn't dragging to much.
Hey to everyone else
AFM, forms completed and sent back, so now back to waiting!
Take care all
Xxxx


----------



## Missy123

keeping busy at least you are a step closer    those forms are endless aren't they.    Not too long now 
Olga hows it going? You won't be that far behind me.   

Bubblicious, aimees and suzie hope you are all ok.   

Well last pill for me tomorrow and those 30 days have been a real drag! Can't wait til next wed to actually start jabbing myself    Scan same day   

Love to you all


----------



## olga74

Good afternoon ladies 

Keeping - there is a lot of paperwork alright.  We were given some to bring home under strict instructions not to sign it til we get back to the clinic on the day of my baseline scan.  Its all to do with what would happen if either of us die (thanks.... ) and we had frosties......lovely thoughts that day.  I hope you won't be waiting too long hun xx

Missy - It's only when I look at your dates and that I'm not too far behind you that makes me realise that 'holy   this is going to happen sooner than I thought'.  Seriously, in six weeks time I'll be over it all!!!  

AMF AF is finally finished - I think the herbs made it easier and slower.  But girls I am so tired it's not funny. I arrived home yesterday, slept for an hour, went to bed at 10.30pm and woke up tired this morning!!!I'll have to catch up this weekend.

Catch up with you later xx


----------



## Missy123

suzie good news on your scan!    Hope you find stimming ok.


----------



## suziewong

Hi Missy,

Thanks - first menopur injection tonight - it stung a bit 

How are things going with you?

Hope everyone else is ok? xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Hey Ladies, just a quick one from me for now.  My sister's wedding was on Tuesday and it was wonderful.  But now I'm back in the treatment frame of mind and waiting for AF.  I think that when I stopped DR, I started on a fresh new cycle which means AF should be due at the end of next week or thereabouts.  There is always still a chance that she might not arrive for the right reasons  but if she does, I'll be starting all over again on a long protocol from CD21 which will be September now.

Glad things a progressing well for you all.  Can't wait to see some BFPs on here.


----------



## olga74

Morning ladies (seriously it's not even 6am)

Came into work with DH this morning, 4.30 start but the up side is I'll be finished at lunch time.

Suzie - congrats on the first injection.  I did find the menupor did sting a little but then the clinic told me to leave it out of the fridge for a few minutes before you were giving it to yourself and it mightn't be so bad. But then, I've everything in the fridge (no salad though... )  

Bubblicious - glad the wedding went well and welcome back to the mayhem!!!  It would be fantastic to have a natural bfp......

Shenagh and amiees how are you both doing ?

Morning to Keeping & Missy

Chat to you all later xx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Olga,

Do you keep your menopur in the fridge? I wasn't told too.


----------



## olga74

Suzie you don't have to but I'd get confused which was which so all in. I think it just says to store under 25c.


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
Just checking in, hope your all ok. 
I kept everything but pessaries in the Fridge when doing IUI, as clinic said store under 25C, and as it's warm you may as well put them in the fridge.
Missy, you getting excited now? Not long to wait.
Bubbs, glad the wedding was fab and you can get back to things soon
Olga, don't forget to take your pill
Susie, glad you've started with your injections
Shenga, where are you?
Hey to everyone else
Xxx


----------



## olga74

Sorry back from the laptop - phones aren't made for posting!!!

Suzie - the other problem is you're injecting drugs into yourself - even if they aren't too cold.  I do recall the menupor stinging a little bit more than the Gonal-f.

Keeping how are you hun, any plans for the weekend?


Quick question - it's been years since I've been on the pill and I've 2 problems - one is I'm exhausted, seriously getting home and sleeping for a couple of hours, a deep heavy sleep, and getting to bed and going back to sleep for the night.  It's not like I'm doing anything different - no mad exercise (none.... ) no change in routine..could it be the pill. 
The second thing is - I've finished my period 'proper' but I'm having a slight bleed, very light, panty liner does for the work day, but annoying.  And feel like I'm due my AF.....strange side effects. I did google it and it mentioned breakthrough bleeding but I've never experienced it before - is this it or should I be worried. I plan to ring the clinic on Monday - I don't think it warrants the emergency line....any ideas ladies...

Catch up later xx


----------



## Missy123

Olga i'm with you on being tired, i could sleep for England but last pill tonight for me so hoping i get to stay awake soon! Not too long for you either!   
I haven't had any bleeding or spotting though but i do remember having it all those years ago and like you read it's quite normal and breakthrough bleeding! So don't panic!
Hope that helps you   
I keep everything in the fridge too except pessaries, they say just take them out for a few minutes before injecting.

  to you all


----------



## olga74

Thanks Missy - you've put my mind at ease and I must take the pessaries out of the fridge now !!!


----------



## Missy123

Olga i don't think it will hurt them but you may find them rather cold when you go to use them!    Still keep them somewhere cool though as they do melt rather easy!

Do you know if you are doing LP or SP as i thought i was doing LP but people seem to start injecting on day 21 for that and day 2 for SP, any ideas?


----------



## olga74

Ah I didn't think of that - would the be ok to just take out the night before I use them and for the evening time, when I get home from work?  I can't wait for that side of the treatment...


----------



## olga74

And now for the second part of my post - all over the place here this evening- I'm on a short protocol - I'll be injecting from day 2/3 depending on when my baseline scan is.  All I know is that in 6, yes 6, weeks I'll be on my 2ww - doesn't seem quite so long away now.  I think the LP has the nasal spray but I'm not really too sure


----------



## shenagh1

hey girls,

how are you all keeping!

missy- wow things are really speeding up for you!
olga- i had bleeding (mild) last time i was on it! it can be a side effect but just double check to be sure! xx
keeping- how are you hun? you holding up ok? x
bubbilicious- good luck for starting again hun! fx you wont need it! x
suzie- i always found injecting was sorer when left in the fridge!

hi to everyone else! 
sorry i havent been on much just been reading really and not typing! my SIL has actually done nothing but moan and moan about her situation and i got fed up with it and decided i would feel sorry for myself!! 

love and luck to you all hunnies xxx


----------



## olga74

Hey Shenagh - good to hear from you hun.  It must be difficult with your SIL - I can't even say I understand how you're feeling.  But just know that we're all here for you to rant and rave, cry, moan, feel sorry for yourself, and to share the good feeelings too!!!


----------



## Missy123

Shenagh don't feel sorry for yourself on your own    We are here

Olga mine are in the cupboard and i haven't checked them, i bet with the warm weather we had they have all moulded into one! Ouch! lol

Keeping busy any dates yet?   
Bubblicious    for a natural but if not september isn't that far away   . Glad the wedding went well.


----------



## olga74

Missy - I love the visual - DH just had to ask what I was laughing at, bet he's sorry now!!!  I've just realised you're on a serious countdown this weekend, roll on Thursday hun xx


----------



## Missy123

please don't imagine!! Olga it's wednesday but thanks for the thought xx. 
I'm off to watch my soaps in bed now if i can stay awake! DH on the PS3 and i'm sick of hearing those cars going around in my ear! Surround sound grand prix!!
I'll let you know how the first scan goes not worried too much about the jabs been there before.


----------



## olga74

I'm still not with it Missy - enjoy the soaps (DH is ironing and watching SyFy but I can't make him change the tv - which is why I'm stuck to the laptop).  It'll be good to know what to expect - I think you're my guinea pig!!!


----------



## Missy123

Olga i don't mind being your guinea pig! If i can help in any way i will but we are all different and if i find EC really bad would you want to know!
I have read some find it a breeze and others aren't so lucky! Some have had GA i'm just being sedated but some have loved the sedation! It's all new to me as never had either. 
Scared senseless, i'm sure DH can be in there but he isn't very sympathetic    Hoping the nurses give me the support or i am very surprised by DH.   
You must have DH well trained doing the ironing, mine will do the hoovering and cut the grass but that's about it.

Shenagh how's things? Hope you SIL has shut up by now!    
Kepping busy hope you hear something this week.    They certainly take their time.   
suzie hows the stimming going?   
Bubblicious    that AF dosen't arrive for you   

aimees hope you are ok


----------



## suziewong

Hi Missy,
Stimming is going ok, have my scan tomorrow to see how things are growing....fingers crossed!!

How r things going with you?

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

x


----------



## Missy123

suzie good luck for tomorrow     my 1st scan is wednesday to see if i can start stimming.


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey all,
Hope you're all ok.
Shenga, I'm good ta, just waiting to hear when consultation will be.
Missy and susie, good luck for your scans this week.
Olga, I still have ironing I could send to you, especially if your DH is trained to do it. My DH will do dish and that's about it!
Hey to everyone else
X x x


----------



## Missy123

Hey keeping i think we should send our DH's to Olga for some training!


----------



## suziewong

Hello Ladies,

Hope you are all ok?

I had my scan today, after 4 days of stimming I have 5 follies on each ovary measuring between 9-11mm. Going back on Friday to see how things are going and I should get my date for EC next week. All pretty scary!!!

xx


----------



## nickym

New home this way ladies xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=270080.new#new


----------

